# Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen



## elranchero (27. Februar 2009)

Langeland 2009

Da die Saison nun langsam beginnt und auch in diesem Jahr wieder viele von uns, die Gewässer um Langeland "unsicher" machen werden, bitte ich Euch die aktuellen Fangmeldungen und Berichte in diesem Thema zu hinterlasssen. Das letzjährige Thema war gut belebt und sehr interessant, ich hoffe wir schaffen es in 2009 auch wieder, eine interessante Plattform für alle zu bieten, also haut rein.

Gruß

elranchero


----------



## kleinerdorsch (6. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

;+;+;+;+!!!!
Keiner der schon etwas über die aktuelle Situatuion vor/auf Langeland zu erzählen weiß???????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Oder wollt Ihr Euch nicht in die Karten schauen lassen :m???????
Würd mich auch brennend interessieren, obs dort vielleicht ein bischen besser läuft wie im letzten Jahr #q.
Also Leute......haut in die Tasten .

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Multe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej kleinerdorsch, im Moment ist noch nicht sehr viel los auf der Insel. Die ersten Veranstaltungen in Spodsbjerg sind erst ab 15. März bzw. ab 22. März. Auch die Bootsverleiher starten erst richtig ab dem 14. März. Warte mal noch etwas und Anfang April, wenn wir wieder von der Insel zurück sind, werde ich dir die aktuellsten Infos schicken.
Jetzt werden sehr schöne Mefos gefangen. 
gruß Multe


----------



## elranchero (9. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Dann mal her mit den Meerforellen :m


----------



## germanbrl (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo erstmal an alle Langelandangler |wavey:
Letztes Jahr gab es ja wenig begeisterte Angler und nicht so gute Fangmeldungen für diese Region.
Ich fahre meißt 2 mal im Jahr nach Langeland zum angeln.
So war es auch letztes Jahr. Beide male habe ich gut gefangen, obwohl es schwehrer geworden ist, aber ich fahre ja auch zum angeln und nicht zum räubern.Ich bin schon wieder ganz heiß auf ende April,denn dann geht es wieder los.Ich hoffe,daß es auch dann wieder heißt :k gute Dorsche und auch Platten.Werde auch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben !

Petri Heil !


----------



## jannisO (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal an alle Langelandangler |wavey:
> Letztes Jahr gab es ja wenig begeisterte Angler und nicht so gute Fangmeldungen für diese Region.
> Ich fahre meißt 2 mal im Jahr nach Langeland zum angeln.
> So war es auch letztes Jahr. Beide male habe ich gut gefangen, obwohl es schwehrer geworden ist, aber ich fahre ja auch zum angeln und nicht zum räubern.Ich bin schon wieder ganz heiß auf ende April,denn dann geht es wieder los.Ich hoffe,daß es auch dann wieder heißt :k gute Dorsche und auch Platten.Werde auch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben !
> ...


 
Angelst du vom Boot dort oder eher aus der Brandung
Gruß aus dem Harz
Mario


----------



## goeddoek (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Werde auch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben !
> 
> Petri Heil !





Moin germanbrl |wavey:

Erstmal: |welcome: im AB |wavey:

Über einen netten Bericht ( gerne mit Bildern ) freuen wir uns natürlich. Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du ein paar schöne Fänge machst :m


----------



## jannisO (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ach so tschuldigung,
wir also mein Bruder, zwei Freunde und meine bescheidene Wenigkeit ist ab dem 11 April eine Woche dort. Für uns ist es das erste Mal.
Einen kleinen Bericht wird es im nach hinein von mir geben.
Mario


----------



## germanbrl (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



jannisO schrieb:


> Angelst du vom Boot dort oder eher aus der Brandung
> Gruß aus dem Harz
> Mario


 
Ich angel immer vom Boot aus.Leider mußte man in den letzten Jahren immer neue Stellen suchen und seine alten GPS Punkte vergessen.Es heißt eigentlich immer neu suchen und bei den Angelmethoden immer wieder neu probieren.


----------



## jannisO (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wie machen dies das erste Mal, wollen danach jedoch jährlich einmal dort hin fahren. GPS hat unser Boot leider nicht zumindest glaube ich dies. wir haben nur Echolot


----------



## germanbrl (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



jannisO schrieb:


> Wie machen dies das erste Mal, wollen danach jedoch jährlich einmal dort hin fahren. GPS hat unser Boot leider nicht zumindest glaube ich dies. wir haben nur Echolot


 
Ein GPS solltest du dir besorgen.Ich habe dort schon Tage erlebt,da hätten wir vor Nebel die Slippanlage nicht wieder gefunden.Sicherheit geht über alles auf dem Wasser,da sollte man nicht sparen.


----------



## jannisO (15. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Recht hast du natürlich.
Na Mal sehen was sich bis dahin noch machen läst. Sind ja nicht ganz billig die Dinger .


----------



## Chris19 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ab diesem Donnerstag auf Langeland... 2 Leute schon da seit letzten Samstag...Fang: Sonntag 49 , Montag 50 Dorsche..."leider" viel Kleinfisch dabei, aber das is normal und auch schön zu sehen...Strömung war bis jetzt noch nicht so, das man Bessere erwarten konnte...man wird sehen, ich berichte wenn ich zurück bin am 28.3.


----------



## elranchero (18. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@chris19

Das hört sich doch super an. 

Hast Du irgendwas zu den Fangtiefen gehört, eher gegen Land, oder draußen in den Kanten zur Fahrrinne? Wäre eine Information wert, danke.


----------



## worker_one (18. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Seit ihr in Spodsbjerg oder Bagenkop?


----------



## fischheini12 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hi chris19
das würde mich auch interessieren wir sind ab 4.4. für eine woche in bagenkop bei torben zu gast. hoffen auf besseres wie letztes jahr.hatten glatt weg in einer woche 1 großen dorsch ansonsten still ruht die ostsee.

petri 
fischheini12


----------



## Chris19 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Tiefe kann ich noch gar net sagen, ich weiß nur das erstmal alle bekannten Stellen abgefahren wurden und überall Fisch war. Würde heißen zwischen 18 und 30 Meter...werd ich ja dann ab morgen sehen, Auto ist gepackt, um 1 Uhr gehts los...Sind in Spodsbjerg, Bagenkop halt ich auch net wirklich für sinnvoll aufgrund der Lage, hab in den letzten Jahren schon viele Angler im Hafen getroffen, die mal eben zum schauen da waren weil es unten net so gut lief...is halt auch etwas windanfälliger als an der Ostküste...bin schon immer in Spodsbjerg und kann nur sagen das die Angelei anders geworden ist aber immer reichlich Fisch im Belt war...also net hier in die große Panik verfallen#6 Vielleicht auch mal in den Angelkeller schauen und auf die Boote die trotzdem noch gut fangen...soll ja auch manchmal helfen#h


----------



## jannisO (18. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Chris19 schrieb:


> Tiefe kann ich noch gar net sagen, ich weiß nur das erstmal alle bekannten Stellen abgefahren wurden und überall Fisch war. Würde heißen zwischen 18 und 30 Meter...werd ich ja dann ab morgen sehen, Auto ist gepackt, um 1 Uhr gehts los...Sind in Spodsbjerg, Bagenkop halt ich auch net wirklich für sinnvoll aufgrund der Lage, hab in den letzten Jahren schon viele Angler im Hafen getroffen, die mal eben zum schauen da waren weil es unten net so gut lief...is halt auch etwas windanfälliger als an der Ostküste...bin schon immer in Spodsbjerg und kann nur sagen das die Angelei anders geworden ist aber immer reichlich Fisch im Belt war...also net hier in die große Panik verfallen#6 Vielleicht auch mal in den Angelkeller schauen und auf die Boote die trotzdem noch gut fangen...soll ja auch manchmal helfen#h


 

@ Chris19

auf was für Köder wurde gafangen ? Haben deine Freunde auch einmal geschleppt ?


----------



## elranchero (23. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So was ist jetzt los im Belt....sind ja wohl doch einige unterwegs.....gibt es Neuigkeiten?

Grüße


----------



## worker_one (26. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Gibt es denn niemanden der aktuell von LL berichten kann...?;+


----------



## elranchero (26. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Eben Leute, wir sind doch schon so gespannt und müssen wissen was abgeht in 2 1/2 Wochen ist es soweit. Haut mal in die Tasten......bitte.


----------



## grasschwein (26. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo an alle dorsch und langelandfans 2009.
fahre seit 1993 regelmäßig zwei mal 2 wochen im jahr nach langeland. habe ein schönes schnelles boot und immer super dorsch gefangen! seit 2008 ist jedoch der fang ganz enorm zurück gegangen. die grösse der fische war zwar super, aber der nachwuchs fehlt. seit ca.3 jahren gibt es keine kleinen dorsche mehr, die abends immer gut auf pilker blinker oder spinner bissen. das gab mir schon lange zu denken!!! erstmals letzten herbst waren wieder unzählige kleindorsche um die 5 bis 10cm vorhanden. dies lässt hoffen, aber erst in ca.3 jahren! UND NUN DIE AKTUELLE SITUATION!!!! es sieht besch... aus freunde. kenne mich bestens mit fangmethoden und umgebung aus! sind voller hoffnung am 13.03.09 nach langeland gestartet. in der rinne könnt ihr mit naturködern und etwas glück neben viel kleindorsch auch den ein oder anderen grossen fangen. aber alles eine sache des glücks!!!
im küstenbereich ist der dorsch eigentlich komplett weg! da helfen auch keine ausreden wie der winter war lange kalt und der dorsch ist noch im tiefen. ha ha der küstendorsch lebt ständig im uferbereich! und ich habe ihn dort seit 15 jahren erfogreich beangelt! doch nun sieht es wohl so aus als isr er im zuge der finanzkriese mit untergegangen bzw. meiner meinung nach weggefischt worden!!! wir sind nach 3 enttäuschenden tagen auf see jeder mit nur einem dorsch sehr unzufrieden und vorzeitig wieder abgereist. sollte nicht ganz schnell ein ganzjähriges fischen und angelverbot für 3 jahre durchgesetzt werden, so sehe ich schwarz für den ostseedorsch!!! an alle ein trauriges petri heil. 
DIE HOFFNUNG STIRBT ZULETZT!!!!!


----------



## elranchero (26. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Na das sind ja genau die "munteren" Nachrichten, die wir nicht hören wollen.....die aber leider auch genau meinen Erfahrungen entsprechen, die ich auch schon in anderen Themen geposted habe.

Boot und Haus sind gebucht....so können wir unseren Trip immer noch ganz unter den Aspekt der Kammeradschaft stellen...und wenn jeder 1-3 Dorsche fängt, liegen wir in der Quote wieder wie 2008.......#d.

Man wird sehen.....ich erwarte Fangmäßig nicht mehr viel von LL.


----------



## Greenhorn (26. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL-Freunde,

ich bin die letzten 4 Jahre im Sommer da gewesen. Abgesehen von 07, wo wir im Verhältnis zum Gesamtfang recht viele Kleine hatten, haben wir auch immer gut gefangen, auch 2008. 
Das, was ich im Sommer 08 selber erlebt habe und viel mehr auch in den 2 Wochen bei den anderen Anglern gesehen habe, deckt sich irgendwie gar nicht mit dem, was hinsichtlich 08 geposted wurde.

Aber da ich nur 2 von 52 Wochen da war, kann ich jetzt schlecht behaupten, dass ich genau weiss, was los ist. Dass grundsätzlich die Bestände eher abnehmen will ich auch nicht bestreiten.

Wir sind im Juni 09 wieder da und ich habe ne Menge Freunde im Schlepptau. Hoffe, dass die nicht so enttäuscht werden. 

Ich finde aber, dass man zwei Dinge unterscheiden kann: 
1) Generell bedaure ich die Entwicklung der Bestände.
2) Ich finde aber, das das Angeln an sich wichtiger ist als die Menge. Ich kann mich auch über 2-3 Fische freuen. Wenn ich Masse machen will, dann kann ich ja Pilze sammeln gehen.

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur hoffnungsloser Optimist und liebe die Insel und das für Ostseeverhältnisse sehr abwechslungsreiche Angelgebiet...

Ich wünsche jedenfalls allen, die sich dieses Jahr nicht abschrecken lassen, viel Erfolg und vor allem schöne und erholsame Tage.

Gruß
Greenhorn


----------



## elranchero (27. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@greenhorn

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche, können wir gebrauchen


----------



## elranchero (27. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst kann den Worten von Greenhorn nur zustimmen, schöne Insel, Erholungswert sehr hoch...etc.

Es geht mir auch nicht um Massenfänge und übervolle Fischkisten, aber wenn man viele Tage intensiv angeln freut man sich halt auch über die entsprechenden Fänge, es spielt doch alles zusammen.

Ein Abend am Kamin mit den Angelkollegen, einem guten Whisky oder Rotwein, und dazu das schwärmen über einen gelungenen Angeltag...das ist es doch auch, was das Herz höher schlagen lässt.

Ich hoffe wir werden dieses Jahr in den Genuß kommen, damit der Whisky nicht wieder in der Verpflegungskiste bleiben muss.


----------



## Greenhorn (27. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@ elranchero: Zustimmung in allen Punkten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ grasschwein: Ich hab da mal ne vielleicht blöde Frage - du sprichst von dem "Küstendorsch", der ständig im Uferbereich lebt und nun verschwunden ist. Von der "Sorte" habe ich noch nie gehört. Ich dachte, dass die, die man im Frühjahr und Herbst im Flachwasser fängt, zu den selben gehören wie die, die man im Sommer im Tiefen findet. Ich dachte, dass die sich nur zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten und bei unterschiedlichen Wassertemparaturen woanders aufhalten....


----------



## grasschwein (27. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo greenhorn. 
um auf deine frage einzugehen, der sogenannte küstendorsch ist laut literatur immer im küstennahen bereich anzutreffen. er wandert auch hier in verschiedenen tiefen hin und her, ist aber im gegensatz zu den zugdorschen relativ standorttreu. wir beangeln ihn seit 15 jahren. und ich kenne auf langeland fast jeden stein! wir haben noch super gefangen, als die meisten schon enttäuscht und mit fast null nach hause fuhren. aber wie schon gesagt, seit letztem jahr zeichnet sich was den dorsch betrifft auf LL ein ganz großer einbruch ab!!! was den erholungsgrad der insel ausmacht stimme ich allen zu. wer sich einmal in LL vernarrt hat, wird nur ungern von hier zurück fahren. nun darauf einen guten whisky freunde!
habe übgigens mit dorschanglern gesprochen die weiter östlich fischen und musste mir sagen lassen, dass dort noch gut gefangen wird. im moment sieht es eben düster aus für uns dorschangler auf LL !!!|uhoh: bleibt mir nur noch allen ein gutes gelingen zu wünschen. IN DIESEM SINNE AB IN DIE RINNE !!!#h gruss grasschwein


----------



## aalbert06 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo LL-Fans,

habe heute Meldung von meinen 4 Kumpel erhalten, die jetzt eine Woche auf der Insel verbracht haben.
Einmal waren sie mit nem Kleinboot raus ( 3 Dorsche) und ansonsten jeden Abend in der Brandung unterwegs. Es gab nur 2 Minidorsche und ansonsten mäßige Plattenfänge.
Ich denk mal das Wasser ist noch zu kalt. Die Hoffnung auf bessere Dorschzeiten geb ich nicht auf. Ich bin mit Gefolge erst wieder im Spätherbst auf der Insel.

Allen ein fettes Petri 

aalbert06


----------



## vs-schuhe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Petri,

ich war letztes Jahr im April und weil es so schön auf LL ist, gleich noch im Mai für je 1Woche vor Ort.
Angeltechnisch wusste ich schon, von anderen Boarder, das auf Dorsch nicht viel zu erwarten ist.Früher habe ich im Flachwasser 6-8m ein Dorsch nach dem anderen mit 32g MoreSilda Blinker gefangen,aber letztes Jahr hatte ich nur 2
Dorsche.
Aber es gibt auch was gutes zu berichten,da die Dorsche weniger werden,nehmen die Plattfischbestände zu#6.
Einfach mit Naturködermontage in 4-10m Tiefe über Sand fischen
und die Kiste wird voll.

MfG Frank


----------



## jannisO (27. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



vs-schuhe schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> ich war letztes Jahr im April und weil es so schön auf LL ist, gleich noch im Mai für je 1Woche vor Ort.
> Angeltechnisch wusste ich schon, von anderen Boarder, das auf Dorsch nicht viel zu erwarten ist.Früher habe ich im Flachwasser 6-8m ein Dorsch nach dem anderen mit 32g MoreSilda Blinker gefangen,aber letztes Jahr hatte ich nur 2
> ...


 

ist an denen den nach der Leichzeit was dran. Fahre selbst in zwei Wochen das erste Mal dort hin.

Gruß Mario


----------



## aalbert06 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Mario,

 die Platten sind jetzt noch recht schwach auf der Brust aber man hat prima Chancen jetzt mal ne 50+ zu fangen.
Ich fahre meist im Herbst, da sind sie noch schön dick und es ist sehr früh dunkel, was die Angel- und Beisszeit gegenüber dem Frühjahr um viele Stunden verlängert.
Ich spreche hier von meinen Erfahrungen in der Brandung!

Ich würd mal tippen, das die Platten im August/September am fettesten sein müßten, danach setzen sie schon wieder Laich an.

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## jannisO (28. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Zu schade das es an dem ist. Da haben wir uns dann wohl für unsere Reise definitiv die falsche Zeit ausgesucht. |kopfkrat


----------



## vs-schuhe (28. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Petri,
ihr könnt im April sehr gut Plattfische fangen,nur wie schon 
hier beschrieben,die sind noch richtig schwach auf der Brust,
aber es gibt jetzt richtig schöne Klodeckel zu fangen:vik:.
Nimmt euch genug Seeringelwürmer und Wattwürmer von Deutschland mit,die halten sich gekühlt ca 1Woche,auf LL
gibt es ein gutes Angebot an Köder,nur sind die nicht sehr Preiswert!

Und versucht es auch mal auf Hornhecht,die gibts dort ab mitte April auch noch.

MfG Frank


----------



## jannisO (28. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Danke Dir erst einmal Frank.
Wie teuer sind die Würmer denn dort ?


----------



## murmeli1965 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Servus,
100 g Seeringler 7 Teuro oder ca.. 20 Wattis um die 7 €uro,
so ungefähr...
Brandungsfischen ist nicht wirklich günstig, geht aber manchmal richtig gut auf LL.:q
Egal, Hauptsache Erholung und Spaß mit Freunden.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Chris19 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Soooo, zurück von LL und muss leider schon wieder von irgendwelchen Panikattacken lesen...da waren aber schon Einige wirklich auf der richtigen Insel oder???
Wetter, Wind und Strömung waren die letzten 2 Wochen bißchen unschön aber wenn man raus konnte gings ab.
Die beiden Größten waren 14 und 11 kg, Freitag war richtig
gut weil mal alles gepasst hat, da hatten auch die Unerfahrenen maßig gute Fische. Wir waren 5x mal raus (je so 4-5 Stunden) und einmal nur ganz kurz und haben ca. 300 Dorsch gefangen. Aufgrund der Tatsache das (lustigerweise haben Andere keine gefangen|kopfkrat) massenweise Nachwuchs in ALLEN Größen im Belt ist waren viele Kleine dabei und alles unter 50 geht sowieso zurück
Außerdem wurden allein letzte Woche ca 40 Mefos gefangen bis 3.5 kg, es waren nämlich einige Angler da, die nicht bocklos in der Hütte saßen sondern die Spinnrute ausgepackt haben. Die wusste auch net was sie vorher verpasst haben und waren vollends begeistert!
Aber ein APPELL an Alle, macht euch bitte net zum Gespött und lasst die kleinen Fische im Wasser, da waren welche mit 20-25er Dorschen...und zack, abgeschlagen, das MUSS net sein, wir Angler können nicht kontrollieren was die Fischer machen aber das gibt uns keinen Freifahrtschein!!!!!

Bilder kommen noch, sind noch auf der Kamera


----------



## Chris19 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@el ranchero
mach Dir keinen Kopf, wenn es von den Verhältnissen passt dann werden wir hier ein ehrliches und gutes Posting von Dir sehen.
Fisch steht allerdings tief, bei ca 30 Meter.
Wenns mal schlecht sein sollte vom Wetter geh mit der Spinnrute mal nach Vognsbjerg im Süden (Parkplatz im Wald)


----------



## worker_one (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Super, wo habt irh denn gefischt? Spodsberg oder Bagenkop...?


----------



## Multe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Leute, auch unsre 2 Wochen Spodsbjerg sind zu Ende und leider muss ich euch sagen - es gibt doch noch Dorsche vor Langeland. Schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt, wo wir eigentlich nur etwas Seeluft schnuppern wollten, fingen meine Frau und ich schon 49 !!!! schöne Dorsche. Am nächsten Tag waren es schon mehr und das das ging so fast die ganze erste Woche. War auch mal ein Tag mit etwas Wind dabei, da sind wir an den Fyns Fiskevand gefahren.
Auch die anderen Angler fingen vom Kleinboot aus sehr gut. Sogar die Kutterangler kamen mit reichlich und guten Fischen zurück. Da waren unsere Nachbarn mit 6 Mann aus dem Raum Gross - Gerau, die waren nur mit dem Kutter draussen und jeder hatte pro Tag 10 - 11 Dorsche zwischen 4,5 und 5,5kg.
Kleinfisch hatten wir in diesen beiden Wochen gefangen wie noch nie. Waren sogar Dorschlein von 10cm die voll den Drilling im Maul hatten und da soll mal jemand sagen das es keine Dorsche mehr auf der Insel gibt.
Sicher muss man von den richtigen Stellen aus aufs Meer, wie z.B. Spodsbjerg. Von Bagenkop kam eine Gruppe nach Spodsbjerg und hat sich da noch mal ein Boot gemietet, weil man vom Süden der Insel halt nicht an die tiefen Stellen im Belt rankommt. 
Die Dorsche bissen nämlich nur ab einer Tiefe von 30m und nur am letzten Freitag hatten wir erstmals bei 25m Dorsch. Auch alle anderen Angler fingen ihre Dorsche ab dieser Tiefe.
Auch viele größere Fische bis 14kg wurden in der ersten Woche gefangen.
Dann setzten uns Wind ( bis 16m/sek. aus östlichen Richtungen) und Wellen doch etwas zu und wir versuchten unser Glück am Strand auf Mefos. Da war ja auch das DAM - Meeres Event, wo Jørgen Flint sein Wissen über die Mefos den Anglern vemittelte und dann mit ihnen am Wasser eine Tour machte. Da der Wind z.Teil so stark war waren halt sehr viele dann in der Woche am Ufer anzutreffen. 3 Angler aus dem Raum Nürnberg fingen so 27 schöne Meerforellen. Der alte Raimar hatte sogar ein Teil von 3,25kg am Haken. Auch viele andere gute Forellen wurden da gefangen.
Jetzt hat uns der Alltag wieder und wir freuen uns schon auf die ersten 3 Wochen im August, denn dann sind wir wieder auf der Insel.
gruß Multe


----------



## lsski (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 100 g Seeringler 7 Teuro oder ca.. 20 Wattis um die 7 €uro,
> so ungefähr...
> Brandungsfischen ist nicht wirklich günstig, geht aber manchmal richtig gut auf LL.:q
> ...


 
Hallo murmeli

Wenn dir die teuren Würmer den Tag verderben - mach es so wie ich :m
Platten sind blöde und gefräßig #6
Ich habe ein Wurmimitat auf dem Haaken und 2cm echten Wurm auf dem Haken-spitze-schenkel der mit einen Wollfaden umwickelt, griffiger gemacht wurde.
Das klappt 100% 
Ist aber eigentlich kein Geheimniss !
(Nimm ein auftreibendes Wurmimitat)


Ich angel Platten mit einer Heavy Feeder 
0,06mm Gepflochtener 0,35mm Schlagschnur
100g Karpfenblei Selbsthaak.
20cm Vorfach eingeklippt!
Das klappt 100% 
Gemessene Wurfweiten bis zu 150m ohne Angst !
Und bei viel Drifft hat mann wegen der dünnen Schnur die Nase vorne.
LG Jeff


----------



## vs-schuhe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Petri,
ist wie im letzten Jahr ,März anfang April zieht der Dorsch durch und zu Ostern ist er weg!
Aber mitte April kommen die Hornhechte und Plattfisch gibt es auch noch reichlich und Mefo sind auch immer da.

MfG Frank


----------



## jannisO (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo und dickes PETRI an die Rückkehrer von Langeland #6
Super Berichte habt ihr da verfasst. Ich denke das macht mir aber auch einigen anderen Mut. Ich kann jetzt schon sagen das meine Wenigkeit, mein Bruder sowie zwei Freunde von mir es kaum erwarten können das es in knapp zwei Wochen los geht.
Unabhängig von dem was wir fangen, sind wir uns im Bezug auf den Dorsch jedoch jetzt schon einig, das keiner unter 50cm abgeschlagen wird.
Wenn man fragen darf, was für Köder und in welchen Gewichten habt ihr verwendet.

Gruß aus dem Harz
Mario


----------



## Multe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej jannisO, bei uns lief alles nur mit Pilker und auch mit dem Squid Killer von Quantum haben wir gut gefangen. Grundsätzlich habe ich nur Pilker *bis 100gr.* im Einsatz. 
Auf Bleikopf mit Gummi wurde in dieser Zeit von uns und auch von den anderen Anglern nichts gefangen. 
Bei uns landen nur Dorsche ab 55cm in der Fischkiste, denn wir verbringen jedes Jahr ca. 5-6 Wochen auf der Insel und da muss man nicht jedem Winzling eins auf die Rübe geben. Leider sah ich auch einige Angler aus unserer Gegend, bei denen jeder Dorsch in die Kiste kam. Leider konnte ich solchen Leuten  *KEINE* Infos über unsere Technik und Fangplätze geben.
Lasst aber auf keinen Fall die Spinnrute zu Hause, denn wenn mal zu viel Wind sein sollte, könnt ihr ja mal den Mefos nachstellen.
Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch so einen guten Fang.
Gruß Multe


----------



## jannisO (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Danke Multe für die Info.
Wir machen dies nun zum ersten Mal.
Ich hab zwar Angst das mir irgend etwas fehlen könnte aber ich glaube von meiner Ausrüstung her bin ich auf fast alles vorbereite.
Habe hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2430673#post2430673
ebend ein Teil vorgestellt. Dazu kommen etwa 40 Pilker von Eisele und Blitz in 50 bis 120g.
Ruten wollt ich auch 3 Stück mitnehmen. Davon eine Spinnrute.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Eumel7477 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo jannisO 

Was du immer dabei haben solltest sind Beifänger in Orange und Japanrote Twister (ca. 9 cm) da geht auch immer was. 
Und die Fische ich immer am Seitenarm ca. 1,00 m über dem Pilker.
Über Beifänger haben viele ihre Meinung aber binde deine Systeme selber und den Seitenarm nicht zu nah am Pilker und du wirst Erfolge feiern. :vik:
Gruß Eumel 7477


----------



## jannisO (29. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Danke Eumel für dein Rat.
Angele seit über 20 Jahren bei uns am Harz. Die Ostsee hat mich letzten Oktober infiziert. Von darher hab ich noch nicht so viel Ahnung und weiß noch nicht wie ich so etwas baue. Die richtige Lektüre mit Bauanweisungen hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Ansonsten hab ich mir fertige Systeme von Eisele und so gekauft


----------



## elranchero (30. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Chris19 schrieb:


> @el ranchero
> mach Dir keinen Kopf, wenn es von den Verhältnissen passt dann werden wir hier ein ehrliches und gutes Posting von Dir sehen.
> Fisch steht allerdings tief, bei ca 30 Meter.
> Wenns mal schlecht sein sollte vom Wetter geh mit der Spinnrute mal nach Vognsbjerg im Süden (Parkplatz im Wald)


 
chris nichts lieber als das...ich freue mich schon, daß ihr so großen Erfolg hatte |bigeyes


----------



## fischheini12 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo leute 
wir fahren am samstag los nach LL habe mir alles gut durchgelesen wir sind zwar in bagenkop was laut berichten ja nicht so gut sein soll, aber naja wir werden sehen und natürlich auch darüber berichten.
schlechter als voriges jahr kann es ja nicht werden
petri
fischheini12


----------



## jannisO (30. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@fischeini,
dann wünsch ich euch ein paar angenehme tage und maximalen Erfolg.

Mario


----------



## elranchero (30. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ebenfalls viel Erfolg...und schöne Tage der Erholung und Entspannung mit Deinen Mitfahrern!!!


----------



## fischheini12 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo
und herzlichen dank
erholsame tage haben wir sicherlich sind eine dufte truppe
wenn denn noch ein paar gute fische mitkommen wäre das die krönung mit frau sommer
petri
fischheini12


----------



## Multe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej fischheini12, in Bagenkop bist du sehr von der Windrichtung abhängig, denn wenn dir der Wind in die Hafeneinfahrt bläst hast du halt ein größeres Problem. 
Wenn der Wind in Spodsbjerg dagegen von Westen kommt ( und das ist sehr oft ) da hast du halt auf dieser Seite die besseren Karten.
Natürlich werdet ihr was fangen. Ich wünsche euch eine sehr gute Zeit und ein paar gute Dorsche.
gruß Multe


----------



## kleinerdorsch (31. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Multe,
das kannste sehen wie Du möchtest.......bläst der Wind aus Ost, sowie im letzten Frühjahr extrem lang, so biste in Spodsbjerg aufgeschmissen!!!!!!
Gruß  Rolf


----------



## DORSCH-FAN (31. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

moin moin kleinerdorsch 
recht haste. Wir waren letztes Jahr mitte März in Spodsbjerg und haben mit 5 Mann und ca. 25 Angelstunden gerade mal 11 gute Dorsche gefangen . Wir fahren am 25.04 wieder für eine Woche hoch. Ich hoffe das wir dann mehr Erfolg und bessere Wetterbedingungen haben werden als letztes Jahr.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=42093


----------



## Chris19 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Letztes Jahr März?Ich war die letzten beiden Märzwochen (wie jedes Jahr) da und kann mich eigentlich net beschweren #d
Weder am Wetter noch am Fisch, war zwar manchmal morgens bißchen weiß aber das macht ja nix...


----------



## worker_one (1. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Alles schön und gut, aber das Ding heisst* FANGMELDUNGEN 2009!!!!*
Und nicht was letztes oder vorletztes Jahr war....|motz:


----------



## jannisO (1. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



worker_one schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut, aber das Ding heisst* FANGMELDUNGEN 2009!!!!*
> Und nicht was letztes oder vorletztes Jahr war....|motz:


 

Wo liegt dein Problem ?
Auch wenn es heißt *FANGMELDUNGEN 2009!!!!*
Ich seh keines. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#c

Aber eins fehlt.
@*Chris19*

*Wo sind die Fangfotos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

worker one spricht mir aus der Seele!
Hier sollen Fangmeldungen dokumentiert werden und kein Klatsch u. Traatsch!
;+;+;+;+

Ich klicke den thread an um aktuelle Infos zu bekommen, da ich im Juni auch wieder hochfahre!

|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: kann ich mir sparen!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## elranchero (2. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich sehe auch keins, und begrüße es als TE sogar, wenn zwischendurch mal ein wenig philosophiert wird. Die Fangmeldungen kommen, dann von ganz alleine.


----------



## jannisO (2. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



elranchero schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keins, und begrüße es als TE sogar, wenn zwischendurch mal ein wenig philosophiert wird. Die Fangmeldungen kommen, dann von ganz alleine.


 

|good:|good:

und genau so sehe ich es auch.


----------



## Chris19 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Immer ruhig Blut, man muß ja auch mal wieder arbeiten nachm Urlaub und das ganze Zeug vom Salz befreien|rolleyes


----------



## Chrissi007 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Na Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen!! #h
Wenn das Jahr so anfängt, ist ja noch Hoffnung da, dass es im September auch fischreich sein könnte. 

Die Hoffnung stirbt halt zuletzt |rolleyes

Schöne Grüße...


----------



## jannisO (3. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Chris19

sind supi Fotos. Nochmals PETRI dafür #6


----------



## murmeli1965 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Sehr schöne Fische, #r#r!!
In 2 Wochen fahre ich auch wieder, ich hoffe es läuft auch so gut...
Ich werde berichten wie es war.

@ Chris19

Haben die Jungs auf Shads, Pilker oder Naturköder gebissen?
Ich habe meistens nur Shads dabei, ging bis jetzt immer ganz gut, außer letzten Oktober.:c

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murgtäler (3. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Chris19 schrieb:


> Immer ruhig Blut, man muß ja auch mal wieder arbeiten nachm Urlaub und das ganze Zeug vom Salz befreien|rolleyes


 
Hallo Chris 19,
super Berichte und wunderschöne Fische.
Bin froh, dass wieder was auf LL gefangen wird fahren am
9.Mai09 wieder hoch bin mal gespannt ob es dieses Jahr
wieder besser wird.Sind schon viele Jahre immer im Mai auf der Insel bis auf letztes Jahr immer gut gefangen. Allen die
vor uns hochfahren viel Glück
MFG murgtäler


----------



## Chris19 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@murmeli
Geht momentan alles nur auf Pilker, Gummi is eher was für den Sommer, jetzt ist Bewegung angesagt.
Gummi haben Einige versucht weil sie es halt auch immer machen, aber manchmal is halt net so wirklich gut#d
Dafür kannste wenns warm is die Pilker zu Hause lassen...

@murgtäler
wo gehts denn genau hin auf LL?
Manchmal erwischt man es halt zeitlich net, aber schön das ihr wieder hinfahrt. Leider (oder zum Glück) kann man einige Faktoren net raussuchen, ich hab auch schon welche getroffen die sagen es gibt kein Fisch mehr, dann stellte sich raus das die net wirklich angeln konnten wegen Wind und Wetter


----------



## murgtäler (4. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Chris19,
wir sind seit Jahren immer in Bagenkop es sind auch fast immer Tage mit sehr viel Wind dabei gewesen ,aber wenn wir raus konnten haben wir immer unseren Fisch gefangen.Was gibt es schöneres als 1 Woche angeln und mal den Altag vergessen.Unsere Erfahrung war je leichter wir mit Gufi
geangelt haben um so besser wurde gefangen Pilker habe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt aber so macht jeder seine Erfahrung.

für alle die hochfahren ein kräftiges Petri
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Michael Horn (5. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi murgtäler, 

auch wir werden ab 09.05. in Bagenkop sein. Wir haben das große Limbo699 von TH. Vieleicht trifft man sich mal auf en Bierchen am Hafen.

GRuß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (5. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Michael Horn,
werden uns bestimmt sehen haben schon seit Jahren
das Aluboot von TH super Boot haben schon einige
stürmische Tage darauf verbracht.Unser Haus ist das
Th 24 in Fredmose.Sind dieses Jahr mit 3 Mann oben
mein alter Herr und mein Sohn also man sieht sich auf ein Bierchen.#6So bin mal gespannt auf die nächsten Bericht aus
LL.

Mfg murgtäler


----------



## jannisO (5. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Noch sechs Mal schlaffen und dann gehts los:vik:Sachen sind gepackt und stehen grifbereit in der Stube, was etwas den Hausfrieden schief hängen lies |krach:


----------



## murmeli1965 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,
also ab 09.05. bin ich auch wieder für 2 Wochen bei Torben,
da könnte man sich doch mal auf ein Bierchen und Erfahrungsaustausch treffen.:q
Haben das Haus TH 51 und Limbo 585 "G".
Vielleicht klappt´s ja wenn ihr Lust habt.#h

Gruß Oldi


----------



## elranchero (6. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Da geht doch die Sonne auf bei so schönen Fängen, echt toll und großes Petri.

Wir sind am 15.04. ab 10.00 auf dem Wasser und werden wir mal sehen was geht :q


----------



## BluesBrother (7. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hi murgtäler,
> 
> auch wir werden ab 09.05. in Bagenkop sein. Wir haben das große Limbo699 von TH. Vieleicht trifft man sich mal auf en Bierchen am Hafen.
> 
> GRuß Michael


Hallo Michael,ja wenns denn nur bei einem bierchen bleiben würde.Gruß vom Blues


----------



## Michael Horn (8. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Oha, 

jetzt hat sich auch noch mein Bruderherz eingeklingt. 

OK ich gebs zu..... meinstens bleibt es nicht bei einem Bierchen. 

@murgtäler und @murmeli

wir (ich und mein Bruderherz BluesBrother) treffen Euch bestimmt. Wir sind im Haus TH50 in Bagenkop untergebracht. Ist so ca. 100 Meter vom Hafen weg. 
Dann wollen wir jetzt schon mal auf ne ruhige See hoffen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## DORSCH-FAN (10. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns geht es in 15 Tagen wieder hoch nach Langeland. Also wie sieht es zur Zeit da oben aus? Wetter, Wind, Fisch, und gute Stellen zum Angeln ab Spodsbjerg? Wir sind schon richtig heiß!
Schöne Feiertage an Alle 
Gruß Dorsch-Fan


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So, wir sind wieder zurück von LL. Hatten eine Woche strahlenden Sonnenschein und wenig Wind. Zweimal hat es nachts ein wenig geregnet. Ware in Fredmoose bei H & B untergebracht, wieder alles zu unserer Zufriedenheit.
Konnten Dorsche bis 80cm und 12Pfd. landen und einige schöne Platten in der Brandung und vom Boot. Haben allerdings den Dorsch lange suchen müssen, dann ging es aber Schlag auf Schlag. Heringe sollten angeblich auch im Belt sein, konnten aber nur Unmengen an kleinen Dorschen ausmachen. Haben nach dem Fang solcher Babys immer gleich die Stelle gewechselt um die kleinen nicht zu "Verangeln".
Werde noch ein paar Bilder einstellen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## fischheini12 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo
wir sind gestern aus bagenkop zurück gekehrt und ich muß euch sagen so schnell werde ich dort nicht wieder hinfahren.wetter war super boot und haus von torben super aber bitte schön wo ist dort der fisch hin.mal abgesehen von den superdorschen in der größe von köderfischen ist dort im normalen umkreis nichts zuholen.die boote die reinkamen hatten alle nase selbst die fischer haben abgewunken.wie gesagt ich rede vom normalen umkreis.wenn man natüflich die grüne tonne(nicht dw 56 sondern höher) in richtung spogsjberg angesteuert hat,haben wir im hafen mitbekommen,wurde der eine der andere gefangen.ich sag eben mal die relation von 18 dorschen in der woche bei 7 personen zu 50 liter benzin pro tag,steht wohl in keinem guten verhältnis zueinander.und das zwei jahre hintereinander.#6#6#6
ich werde mir für nächstes jahr wohl doch norwegen ansteuern.

in diesem sinne
petri
fischheini12


----------



## angler1992 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Keine Sorge du bist nicht alleine 
Wir waren von letzten Samstag bis Mittwoch mit dem Kutter von Spodsbjerg draußen und haben ausser um die 50 dorsche in köderfischformat#t zu 8. noch nicht mal 10 (glaube 9) Dorsche über dem Schonmaß von 38cm gefangen ... zum mitnehmen hatten wir sogar nur 4 oder 5 stück die zwischen 55 und 65 cm groß waren|kopfkrat


----------



## pedda68 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Haben allerdings den Dorsch lange suchen müssen, dann ging es aber Schlag auf Schlag.

Hi!
....wo habt Ihr die Dorsche denn gefunden? Eher Richtung Süden oder Richtung Spodsbjerg? Hast Du vielleicht GPS-Daten? Und worauf bzw. in welcher Tiefe haben die Dorsche gebissen?

Danke und Gruß
pedda68


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



pedda68 schrieb:


> ....wo habt Ihr die Dorsche denn gefunden? Eher Richtung Süden oder Richtung Spodsbjerg? Hast Du vielleicht GPS-Daten? Und worauf bzw. in welcher Tiefe haben die Dorsche gebissen?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> pedda68


 Die Dorsche bissen auf ca. 25mtr. Wir haben mit Pilkern und Dorschbomben geangelt, jeweils mit Beifänger. Gefangen haben alle drei. Farbe natürlich wie die Krebse aussehen, braun und rot. 
Ich vermute mal, dass bei den steigenden Wassertemparaturen der Dorsch ziemlich bald ins Flache kommt. Wir konnten am letzten Abend bereits in der Brandung welche fangen.
Wenn ihr ein Echolot dabei habt, sucht euch Kanten, auf die die Strömung trifft...
Und Plätze, die heute fangen können morgen leer sein.(haben wir leider oft zu spüren bekommen) Deshalb: früh aufstehen, schauen wie die Strömung laüft und suchen, suchen, suchen...
Grüße
FH


----------



## addy123 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Chris19
Kontrolliere doch mal das Datum an der Fujifilm Finepix S9500 (Bild Fischkiste).
... Exif zeigt bei mir 23.07.2007 14:28Uhr an|kopfkrat

@murmeli und murgtäler
Bin mal auf Eure Fänge gespannt, welche Ihr im Mai habt.

Ist interessant, die unterschiedlichen Fänge hier ...|rolleyes


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

OK, bin ja noch ein Bild schuldig:

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/963/dorsch.th.jpg


----------



## murgtäler (14. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



addy123 schrieb:


> @Chris19
> Kontrolliere doch mal das Datum an der Fujifilm Finepix S9500 (Bild Fischkiste).
> ... Exif zeigt bei mir 23.07.2007 14:28Uhr an|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


Hallo addy 123,
bin auch mal gespannt was geht, habe am Samstag mit Torben telefoniert, der hat auch gesagt die Dorsche werden alle im Tiefen gefangen. Aber Du kennst uns ja werden auf
jedenfall unser bestes geben. Schade Chris ist dieses Jahr
nicht dabei ein Profi weniger.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Chris19 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@addy123
geb ich dir vollkommen recht, sieht seltsam aus:vik:aber keine sorge, das hat schon alles seine richtigkeit, die fische sind ausm märz diesen jahres, wär ja sonst doof...#q
aber glücklicherweise sieht mer ja wie die so aussahen auf den anderen bildern

@all
versucht eigentlich keiner von euch auf mefo???
man liest gar nix von fangmeldungen..oder is das wo anders drin?


----------



## murgtäler (15. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

He was ist los,|bla:
waren über Ostern so wenige auf LL oder sind die alle
noch auf der Insel?
Sind die Heringe u. Horni schon da?
Also was ist, schreibt eure Berichte auch wenn nicht viel
Fisch gefangen wird danke.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## worker_one (15. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Übermorgen geht los, mal schauen was so geht...


----------



## Kroeti1977 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

Morgen früh ca. 04.00 Uhr gehts los (Bagenkop), murmeli und der Klaus sind mit an Bord. Hoffe, das uns der Wind keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Ansonsten haben wir Brandungs- und Mefozeug dabei. Bericht kommt sobald wir wieder im Lande sind. Wird dann wohl murmeli machen wenn sein Rechner wieder fit ist. 

Gruß an alle,
Kröti


----------



## zokkyy64 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

HI ,

wie lange bleibt ihr auf Langeland ?
wir fahren am 24.04 für 1 Woche nach Bagenkop , mal sehen was die Mefos und Platten so machen, vieleicht gibts ja noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch, über eine Info was ihr so in den ersten Tagen fangt würde ich mich freuen , bis bald also


----------



## BluesBrother (17. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Oha,
> 
> jetzt hat sich auch noch mein Bruderherz eingeklingt.
> 
> ...


Hallo Much, na da wollen wir mal hoffen das wir ne ruhige See haben. Sonst verschüttest Du wieder die hälfte.  ))Und immer dran denken, Allehohl nur mit Schwimmweste.Gruß vom Blues


----------



## wallek (17. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind auch am 24. Unterwegs nach Langeland!!

Werden wieder die Umgebung von Bukkemose unsicher machen!
Wünsch allen viel Spass und viel Petrie Heil!|wavey:




zokkyy64 schrieb:


> HI ,
> 
> wie lange bleibt ihr auf Langeland ?
> wir fahren am 24.04 für 1 Woche nach Bagenkop , mal sehen was die Mefos und Platten so machen, vieleicht gibts ja noch den einen oder anderen Dorsch, über eine Info was ihr so in den ersten Tagen fangt würde ich mich freuen , bis bald also


----------



## jannisO (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Nach dem nun unsere Woche auf Langeland leider um ist, nun hier mein Bericht mit anschließenden Fotos.
Gegen elf Uhr erhielten wir am ersten Tag unser Boot. Es war bei weiten größer, als wir erwartet hatten. Da für das Haus die Schlüsselübergabe erst ab 15 Uhr angesagt war, beschlossen wir so gleich für ein Paar Stunden raus zu fahren. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt, sowie am 2 Tag zahlten wir erst einmal Lehrgeld. Wir wussten nicht genau wohin und wie wir die Sache am besten anstellen sollten. Für jeden von uns war eine derartige Tour neu. So kam es, das wir am Tag 1 und 2 nur wenige kleine Dorsche fingen, uns aber dennoch fragten: Wo sind die großen Dorsche ?
Bis zum 4 Tag fingen wir dann etwa 300 weitere Dorsche, jedoch fragten wir uns immer noch: Wo sind die Großen? Wir probierten alles aus. Pilker, Dorschbomben, Naturköder aber es gelang uns einfach nicht einen größeren Dorsch als 30cm zu fangen.
Tag 4 sollte Vormittags den Durchbruch bringen, zumindest im Vergleich zu den vorigen Tagen. Wir fanden bei 28 Meter einen guten Platz, wo wir innerhalb kurzer Zeit nicht nur kleine sondern endlich auch einmal ein Paar größere bis 60cm fingen. Da wir zum Mittag immer rein fuhren, freuten wir uns schon auf den Nachmittag. Wollten wir doch wieder den selben Gewässerabschnitt anfahren. Als wir das Boot betraten sprach uns ein anderer Angler an, ob wir raus wollten. Natürlich war unsere Antwort klar. Er warnte uns noch das der Wellengang sehr zu genommen hat und wir es lieber lassen sollten. Dumm und naiv wie wir waren, fuhren wir natürlich raus. Nach 1 Kilometer waren wir uns schon nicht mehr ganz so sicher ob wir das richtige taten, fuhren jedoch den noch weiter. 5 Kilometer weiter wurde uns jedoch mehr als mulmig und wir kehrten um. Von dem Moment an ging es nun gegen die Wellen. Jeder von uns dachte wir werden es nicht schaffen bis in den Hafen aber es gelang. Jeder von uns atmete auf und wir köpften sofort ein Bier. Ab diesen Tag konnten wir nicht mehr weit raus. Der Wellengang war sehr groß und auch andere Angler blieben eher unter Land im flacheren Wasser. Hier war im Bezug auf Dorsch natürlich garnichts los. 
Am vorletzten Tag, wir hatten noch einige Würmer, fuhren wir eine 6 Meter Bereich an und versuchten uns auf Platte. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit hatten wir gleich 10 Stück. Da unsere Würmer dann alle waren, fuhren wir Heim.
Am letzten Tag ging es noch einmal auf Platte. Ich allein fing in 4 Stunden fast 50 Stück. Alles schöne fische, manche jedoch etwas dünn.
Die Highlights der Woche waren Tag 2. Ich dachte, das ich den Dorsch meines Lebens fangen würde. Bei höheren Wellen drillte ich gut eine halbe Stunde. Einige male dachte ich, die Rute bricht. Während dieses Drills wunderte ich mich jedoch, das ich nur 4 mal etwas wie ein Schwanzschlagen vernommen hatte. Alle auf dem Boot waren mehr als gespannt was da wohl an die Oberfläche kommt. 
Rund um, es war ein riesen Stein. #q#q#q
Das Gelächter war natürlich riesengroß. 
Weiterhin fuhren wir mit höherer Geschwindigkeit am letzten Tag etwa 400 Meter entfernt vom Ufer auf eine Sandbank auf. #d
Mit Motorkraft schafften wir es nicht das Boot frei zu bekommen. Dank der hohen Wellen wurden wir frei gespült.
Alles in allem, vergisst man den ewigen Ost und Nord-Ost Wind und klammert man aus, das 95 % unserer Dorsche Babys waren, so war es doch eine sehr schöne Woche.
Heringe fing ich ebenfalls nur 2 Stück und von Hornis ist noch keine Spur zu sehen.
Nächstes Jahr geht es auf jeden Fall wieder dort hin. Diesmal jedoch mit Frau und Kind. 

Über ein Paar Links für Unterkünfte in Spodsbjerg, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Der Reiseanbieter, welchen wir hatten, kommt nicht noch einmal in Frage. Genau wie unsere Unterkunft. Für Männer war es ok, Frau und Kind würde ich da drin jedoch nicht unterbringen wollen.


----------



## jannisO (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hier noch ein Paar Fotos


----------



## jannisO (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Als Nachtrag sei gesagt: Langeland ist Klasse.
Keine völligeschmierten Wände und Bushaltestellen, freundliche Menschen, eine ruhigere Atmosphäre als in Deutschland, keiner macht sich Stress, wir haben nicht einmal Polizei gesehen.
Glaub wir Deutschen könnten uns dort ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## murgtäler (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo jannisO,
danke für deinen Bericht und die Bilder, auch wenn Ihr nicht
die Riesen gefangen habt so hattet Ihr doch eine schöne
Woche.Das mit den Wellen ist uns bestens bekannt da geht einem der Ar.... auf Grundeis,noch 21 Tage bis LL.Hoffentlich
gibt es noch ein paar schöne Berichte.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## jannisO (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo jannisO,
> danke für deinen Bericht und die Bilder, auch wenn Ihr nicht
> die Riesen gefangen habt so hattet Ihr doch eine schöne
> Woche.Das mit den Wellen ist uns bestens bekannt da geht einem der Ar.... auf Grundeis,noch 21 Tage bis LL.Hoffentlich
> ...


 
vielleicht fangst ihr ja etwas besser. Der Mann von IBI sagte am letzten Tag, mit großen Dorschen ist nicht so doll in letzter Zeit. Jedoch hat es in den letzten Jahren nicht so viele junge Dorsche wie jetzt gegeben. Dies läst etwas für die Zukunft hoffen


----------



## Chrissi007 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.
Gerade die Platten sehen doch ordentlich aus :l #6
Im Großen und Ganzen scheint sich die Situation doch etwas zu drehen. Zum positiven. Zumindest im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr |rolleyes
Danke für die schönen Bilder und den Bericht.

Schöne Grüße,

Chrissi007


----------



## jannisO (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen.
> Gerade die Platten sehen doch ordentlich aus :l #6
> Im Großen und Ganzen scheint sich die Situation doch etwas zu drehen. Zum positiven. Zumindest im Vergleich zum letzten Jahr |rolleyes
> Danke für die schönen Bilder und den Bericht.
> ...


 

Platten sind wie ich denke in Maßen vorhanden. Die Jungs schlucken nur immer so tief, das es ein Krampf ist den Haken wieder zu lösen.
Du wirst lachen, einen Abend haben wir vom Strand aus geangelt. Brandungsruten hatte niemand dabei, also was benutzen. Natürlich unsere Pilkruten in Verbindung mit 80g Blei. Als Rutenhalter wurde je ein Stuhl eingesetzt. Hätte uns jemand gesehen, so hätten wir sicher die Lacher auf unserer Seite gehabt aber was soll ich sagen. Auch so haben wir 3 Stück gefangen.


----------



## Sauerland (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi jannisO,

es ist schön dass es Dir auf Langeland gefallen hat, diese Insel ist wirklich ein Juwel, zumindest für uns Angler und natürlich deren ,Anhang’.

Leider war es Dir, wie berichtet,  nicht vergönnt ,große Dorsche’ zu fangen. Zur Zeit ist dies  hier leider traurige Realität.

Was mich veranlasst auf Deinen Bericht ein zu gehen sind die 300 gefangenen Kleindorsche, wie ich es aus Deinem Bericht entnehme auf Wurm und sonstigen Ködern gefangen.

Vielleicht weisst Du es nicht, aber mit gefangene Seegrundfische wie Dorsch u.ä. haben nach dem Fang kaum Überlebenschancen, für mich darum auch nicht verständlich warum man nicht rechtzeitig seine Angelmethode ändert.

Ich will Dich nicht belehren aber zumindest Deine ,Denke’ animieren.

Große Dorsche (was man persönlich auch immer darunter verstehen will) fängt man in der Regel auch mit grossen Ködern, in der Regel auch in grösseren Tiefen, Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich wie überall im Leben.

Wie schon gesagt, der große Köder fängt den Dorsch’ und glaube mir ich habe da so meine Erfahrungen.

Gruss

S.


----------



## bacalo (18. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo JannisO,

Danke für den "Livebericht". Den Zeilen konnte ich entnehmen, dass es alles in allem ein gelungener Urlaub war.

Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebten!

Peter


----------



## jannisO (19. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Sauerland schrieb:


> Hi jannisO,
> 
> es ist schön dass es Dir auf Langeland gefallen hat, diese Insel ist wirklich ein Juwel, zumindest für uns Angler und natürlich deren ,Anhang’.
> 
> ...


 
Ich sehe es nicht als Belehrung an und bin dir wegen deinen Zeilen auch nicht böse. Finde es sogar gut was du schreibst. Erkannte ich das Problem auch recht schnell und wechselte auf Pilker. Nichts des do trotz gingen die Dorsche darauf auch und wenn sie nicht daran hingen dann ebend an den 8cm Twistern welche ich als Beifänger dran hatte. 
Grundsätzlich bin ich hier über jeden Ratschlag erfreut auch wenn er vielleicht einmal nicht ganz angenehm ist.


----------



## Langelandfrank (19. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Wallek,
wollen am 23. Mai für eine Woche nach Bukkemose. Schreib doch mal bitte, ob die Kommune in Bukkemose die Slippe wieder repariert hat.
Ein dickes Petri für Euch


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Langelandfrank schrieb:


> Hallo Wallek,
> wollen am 23. Mai für eine Woche nach Bukkemose. Schreib doch mal bitte, ob die Kommune in Bukkemose die Slippe wieder repariert hat.
> Ein dickes Petri für Euch


 
Vorletzte Woche war sie noch nicht repariert. Da ist eine Kante von ca. 30cm.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Falci (19. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi

Komme auch gerade aus Bagenkop. War das erste mal da und auch das erste mal auf Dorsch fischen. Ich muss sagen die Insel ist wirklich schön und die Leute waren auch sehr freundlich. Die Fänge waren auch bei uns nicht so toll. Sind 5 Tage rausgefahren und ich hatte 6 maßige Dorsche und einige Wittlinge. Ausserdem haben wir viele kleine Dorsche gefangen. Zudem hat ein Freund eine schöne 50iger Meerforelle vom Ufer aus erblinkert. Trotz des mageren Fanges hat es mir gefallen und wir werden im Sommer nochmal hochfahren, dann allerdings vermehrt auf Meerforelle und Plattfisch.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## steff68 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute,
wir waren ab Ende März für 2 Wochen auf der Insel (zum 1. Mal).
Gebucht hatten wir über Haus u. Boot und wohnten in Bukkemose.
Hier ein keiner Bericht:
Los ging´s in der 1. Woche mit Brandungsangelei und Spinnfischen auf Mefo.
In der Brandung ging´s erst in der Abenddämmerung mit Plattfisch und Dörschchen los.
Die Plattfische waren keine Riesen aber auch nicht wirklich klein – eben so Mittelmaß.
Zu den „Dorschen“: Wirklich noch nie so winzige Dorsche gesehen. Da half auch kein Tee (mit entsprechenden 80% Zusatzstöffchen ).
War wohl noch etwas früh im Jahr.
Mit Mefo war leider auch Fehlanzeige, obwohl in Gulstav gut gefangen worden sein soll.
Dann ging das Chaos mit dem Auto los.
Erst Auspuffrohr hinter dem Schalldämpfer gerissen ---- 2 Tage später der Anlasser im A.....
Da waren die Jungs von Haus u. Boot echt tierisch gut !!
Zitat: Kein Stress !! „Macht Ihr Urlaub --- Wir machen den Rest“
Innerhalb von 2 Tagen war die Kiste wieder in Ordnung.
Super !
Da hab ich schon von „top Serviceleuten“ von renommierten Angelreiseunternehmen bei wirklichen Kleinigkeiten andere Dinge gesagt bekommen. 
In der 2. Woche haben wir uns für 3 Tage ein Boot genommen.
Die Bootsangelei war ganz in Ordnung.
Wir haben doch ordentlich Dorsche und Plattfisch gefangen.
Dorsch um die 6-7kg, Plattfisch im Klodeckelformat.

Fazit:
Das Haus war topsauber und sehr gut eingerichtet
Angelei war gut (sicher ausbaufähig - für das erste Mal auf Langeland aber ok.)
Service durch Rainer und Morton sehr gut

@ Fischfabi96
Wenn das der Reiner gewesen ist sag ich nur : „Harte Schale – weicher Kern“
Supernetter Typ
Pilkerpreise: Wir besorgen uns vor der Abfahrt alles. Ist halt im Ausland recht teuer (kennt man aus Norwegen)
Tote Flachmänner im Hafen von Bagenkop haben wir auch gesehen. Nicht schön !!!
Angelschein haben wir uns schon vorher besorgt. Wenn´s so gelaufen ist wie bei Dir....
sehr unschön !!!

Also wir waren sehr zufrieden für das erste mal Langeland.

Gruß
Steff68


----------



## jannisO (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

PETRI steff68 & Falci

ja so sammelt jeder seine Erfahrung, wobei der Eine mehr und der Andere halt weniger Glück hat. Wichtig ist letztendlich, das es jedem Spaß gemacht hat.
Ein oder zwei Wochen Langeland würde ich jeder Zeit gegenüber Norwegen vorziehen


----------



## wallek (20. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Langelandfrank schrieb:


> Hallo Wallek,
> wollen am 23. Mai für eine Woche nach Bukkemose. Schreib doch mal bitte, ob die Kommune in Bukkemose die Slippe wieder repariert hat.
> Ein dickes Petri für Euch


 

Was ist mit der Slippe????

Kann man da gar nicht slippen?


----------



## Langelandfrank (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Das ist ja ärgerlich mit der Slippe in Bukkemose. War letztes Jahr schon defekt. Werden dann wohl bei Haus und Boot oder in Bagenkop unseren Beitrag bezahlen und dort slippen müssen.
Oder besteht eine Möglichkeit evtl. paar Säcke Steine an der Kante hinzulegen? Wahrscheinlich kommt man dann rein, aber mit dem raus wird es schwierig.
Übrigens an alle die jetzt fahren sollten bzw. da sind. Habe gerade gestern Infos von einem Bekannten bekommen. Am Grund nur Kleindorsch. Die Größeren im Mittelwasser. Plattfisch soviel wie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## wallek (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Achso du meist die Kante von der Betonplatte zum Sand hin!
ja die war letztes Jahr auch schon ausgespühlt!

Ich meld mich wie es dort aussieht und ob man dort Slippen kann!

Ist aber schön zu höhren das es Platten ohne ende gibt! Wenigstens was!

Also in 3 Tagen geht´s los!


----------



## shorty 38 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen, fahrt mal Richtung Fredmose und dort in der Ferienanlage den Paradisweg runter bis ans Wasser. Vielleicht sagt euch diese Naturrampe zu. Gruß shorty


----------



## otto57 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin 
Fredmose, da ist nicht gut mit PKW, da brauch man doch schon einen Allrad wenn es da mal feucht ist.

Das gute an Bukkemose ist das es da schön flach ist, auch wenn mal Wellen kommen, kann man immer noch ein paar Meter mit dem Boot gehen ohne das man unter geht.

War bei Flemming ( Haus und Boot ) nicht so, ist zwar schön gemacht, aber wenn man da etwas Seegang hat, dann wirds schon schwer mit halten, weil die Slippe zu steil ist.

ja am 2 Mai gehts wieder hoch zu Torben


----------



## wallek (23. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Danke Otto für deinen Hinweis!!!

Wir werden sehen ob es mit Slippen klappt!

Ich meld mich!


----------



## Asmo01 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Morgen geht es los! Spodsbjerg wartet wieder eine Woche auf uns!
Den Tip mit dem Mittelwasser werden wir beherzigen, dann dauert das einholen auch nicht so lange. 
Hat sonst noch jemand abschließende Tips, bevor ich mit dem packen anfange? 
Grüße Asmo


----------



## wallek (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Asmo,

mit packen anfangen???

Mein Angeleug steht schon zwei Wochen fertig gepackt in der Küche!!!:m


Als kleinen Tip: versuch mal mit einem weißgrünen Hansen Flash mit 30g zu angeln!!!
Haben letztes Jahr ziemlich viel Erfolg damit gehabt!#6

Also viel Spass vieleicht Sieht man sich ja mal da oben!







Asmo01 schrieb:


> Morgen geht es los! Spodsbjerg wartet wieder eine Woche auf uns!
> Den Tip mit dem Mittelwasser werden wir beherzigen, dann dauert das einholen auch nicht so lange.
> Hat sonst noch jemand abschließende Tips, bevor ich mit dem packen anfange?
> Grüße Asmo


----------



## Asmo01 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich wollte diese Jahr auch frische Wäsche mitnehmen, daher muss ich noch ein bisschen was zusammen suchen. 

Haben wir nicht letztes Jahr um die Zeit auch über das Thema gesprochen? Ihr seid in Bagenkop gewesen, oder?


----------



## jannisO (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Asmo

du bist zu beneiden. Ich könnte auch schon wieder. Leider wird ein Jahr vergehen #q


----------



## oscar (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Zusammen!

Wir fahren morgen auch nach Langeland / Spodsberg. Thomas, Angelcentrum Langeland, schrieb in seinem Gästebuch das zwar gute Dorsche gefangen werden, aber in 30m Tiefe.

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch mal auf die Platten gehen.

Viel Erfolg an alle die noch dieses Jahr nach Langeland fahren.


----------



## ruckzuck (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Yuhu machen uns heute auf nach Langeland Spodsbjerg

haben schon einen Kollegen dort Wetter suuuppper, Fisch bei 

30 m . und Tschüss


----------



## Asmo01 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

na dann sehen wir uns im Hafen, wir sind die 3er Truppe aus Hannover, mit der Angelausrüstung 
Bis Später"!


----------



## hechtrudi (24. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

ich und meine corinna sind auch morgen da, lg aus hamburchhhhhhh


----------



## otto57 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin 
Das mit dem Mittelwasser liegt wohl an den Heringen, schätze ich mal.

Aber ich habe ja noch fast eine Woche Zeit.

Dann siehts vieleicht schon wieder anders aus,
ja und dann heist es wieder suchen, suchen und suchen.

ab 2.5 bei Torben in Bukkemose


----------



## murgtäler (26. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Was ist los auf LL,

keiner von der Insel zurück der Berichten kann was läuft,
noch 14 Tage bis LL.#6
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## danmarkhuse (26. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

...bin gerade zurück von Langeland! Ich bin allerdings nicht mit dem Boot rausgefahren, war auf Mefos aus.
Was ich allerdings im Hafen und Angelladen gesehen habe und mir Berichtet wurde, ist alles andere als überragend.
Es wurden nur kleine Dorsche (Handlänge) gefangen und fast keine normale Größe ,und falls doch hatten diese gerade mal das Maß. Wurde wirklich mal ein 50er Dorsch gefangen, wurde gleich gegafft!!!!!!!
Auf Plattfisch allerdings ging es wirklich gut. Es wurden reichlich große Platten gefangen.
Also,für alle die demnächst nach Langeland fahren : "Es kann auf Dorsch nur besser werden".
Ach ja: Mefos gingen ganz gut. Egal an welchem Abschnitt und welcher Landseite!


----------



## Sylvia (26. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

moin
wir (jens,michael und meine wenigkeit sille)fahren am 02.05 nach stoense dort haben wir ein haus gemieteten werden  von strand aus angeln denn ein boot haben wir leider nicht .


----------



## murgtäler (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Also,für alle die demnächst nach Langeland fahren : "Es kann auf Dorsch nur besser werden".
Ach ja: Mefos gingen ganz gut. Egal an welchem Abschnitt und welcher Landseite![/QUOTE]

Hallo danmarkhuse,
wo warst Du auf LL ? was heißt Mefos ging ganz gut?
u.danke für deinen Bericht es ist nur schade,dass
so wenige berichten was geht.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## danmarkhuse (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo danmarkhuse,
wo warst Du auf LL ? was heißt Mefos ging ganz gut?
u.danke für deinen Bericht es ist nur schade,dass
so wenige berichten was geht.
Mfg murgtäler[/QUOTE]




.....ich war von Ristinge bis Stengade auf Mefos. Meistens war es je nach Windrichtung auf einer Seite schöner zu angeln(kleinere Wellen). Aber gebissen haben die Mefos auf beider Seiten gleich gut (auch bei höheren Wellen).
Fischkontakt gab es jeden Tag. Leider bissen viele Fische recht spitz. Hornhechte sind mittlerweile reichlich da-am letzten Tag habe ich noch einen fangen können! 
|rolleyes


----------



## Stefan W. (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Sind Samstag von der Insel zurück gekommen.
Wir hatten bestes Wetter und haben schöne Fische gefangen.
Wir haben mit zwei Leuten in einer Woche ca 50 Dorsche
zwischen 50 und 80 cm mitgenommen und haben einen Leng gefangen.
Dorsche haben wir locker das dreifache gefangen, es sind masse
kleine Fische da, was ja für die nächsten Jahre hoffen lässt.


----------



## dorschlein (27. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Stefan,
war letzte Woche auch auf LL,und habe sehr schlecht gefangen.
Habe alle Stellen Abgeangelt mit wenig erfolg,würde mich für deine Angeltaktik
in hinsicht auf Köder Pilker etc.und Fangtiefen interiessieren.
Angele schon seit Jahren auf LL,bin aber wahrscheinlich in eine Routine gekommen
die mich nicht weiterbringt.Würde mich über Infos freuen,
Gruss dorschlein      berndbei@gmx.de


----------



## murmeli1965 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Servus, 
nun sind wir wieder zurück von Bagenkop.
Eine Woche Herrenpartie mit Boot von Torben mit Wind und ohne.
Mal West mal Ost oder Nord bis Nordost.
Als Köder Shrimps, Wattis, Seeringler, Pilker oder Shads.
Am Besten waren noch die Tobis.
Gesamtfang 10 Dorsche 45 cm bis 80 cm am ersten Tag bei
Ententeich, danach Wittlinge und Kleindorsche in rauhen Mengen.
Fangtiefe 23 m +.
Hornis konnten wir keine erspähen aber eine Mefo abends beim Blinkern erwischt.
Alles in allem war das bisher angeltechnisch der enttäuschendste Urlaub auf LL.
Aber gutes Wetter und Freundschaft ist ja auch etwas wert.#6
In 10 Tagen gehts wieder hoch, vielleicht läuft´s dann besser!!

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murgtäler (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo murmeli 1965,
war ja nicht so berauschend mit angeln, seid ihr in Bagenkop
oder Spotsberg gewesen?
Bei uns ist alles gepackt am 08.05.09 gehts los 1100km
aus dem Schwarzwald auf die Insel bin mal gespannt,|kopfkrat nach dem es letztes Jahr nicht so besonders gut war wie es dieses Jahr läuft. Aber uns geht es wie Dir Hauptsache eine Woche weg, zum angeln u. die Seele baumeln lassen.
Danke noch für deinen Bericht.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## murgtäler (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

[Als Köder Shrimps, Wattis, Seeringler, Pilker oder Shads.
Am Besten waren noch die Tobis.

Hallo murmeli 1965,
wo hast du Tobis bekommen oder hast du den Magen der
Dorsche umgestülbt?
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Michael Horn (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Murgtäler,

um wieviel Uhr fährt Ihr los. Wir haben ja quasi die gleiche Strecke, da wir als Karlsruhe kommen. 

Nehmt Ihr die Fähre und wenn ja um wieviel Uhr. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## lachenderhecht707 (30. April 2009)

*so ist langeland und die meerforellen fangerei*

:vik:gestern habe ich von der knaller woche geschrieben |wavey::lvor lauter freude über den erfolg habe ich einiges vergessen un  d jetzt kommt die rückhand von der schönheit |gr:#c           |peinlich                                                                   denn man vergißt zu gerne so einiges ,:q so ich auch                 #:;+;+  denn ich habe ganze 10 tage unterschlagen den 03.märz bis 13.03.2009 #t habe 7tage ,jeden 5-6 std. gefischt und eine volle NULLNUMMER hingelegt (die fischerei endete nach einer woche mit einen ABBRUCH ,hatte so die schn...ze voll.|rolleyes     das war eine botschaft an die sportsfreunde denen dieses jahr noch kein silberbarren an den haken ging . gruß der lachen de hecht


----------



## Scotti (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo zusammen, ich bin neu bei euch und durch zufall drauf gestoßen. wir sind eine gruppe von 6 anglern die immer mal wieder nach dänemark fahren. unser letzter trip führte uns auf die schöne insel mön. wunderbar zum wandern, aber wer will das ohne angel. nun meine frage dieses jahr geht es mal wieder nach LL zu torben. wir fahren ins th22. anfahrt ist am 23.05.09. bevorzugt sitzen wir in der brandung. bin also für alle tips diesbezüglich dankbar. ein boot über die ganze woche wollten auf grund unser brandungsangelei nicht mieten. weiss jemand ob th zu diesem zeitraum auch tageweise vermietet oder kann man mit einem sportfreund ins geschäft kommen.


----------



## murgtäler (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Hallo Murgtäler,
> 
> um wieviel Uhr fährt Ihr los. Wir haben ja quasi die gleiche Strecke, da wir als Karlsruhe kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Michael,
wir fahren am Freitagabend um22:00 Uhr los,wir beiben auf der Straße bis LL. Sind wenn es gut läuft so gegen 10:00 Uhr in Bagenkop gehen dann im Hafen noch Frühstücken,letzes
Jahr sind im Hafen die Heringe rumgezogen konnten gleich
auch welche fangen.Wenn ihr aus Karlsruhe kommt haben
wir ja die gleiche Strecke wann wollt ihr los? Hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit man sieht sich auf ein Bierchen.
Mfg mugtäler


----------



## Dorschjunky (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

ich fahr am 15ten Mai nach Langeland (Bagenkop) und kann es kaum noch erwarten. Ich hoffe dieses Jahr wird besser wie letztes Jahr, das war nämlich eine Katastrophe was den Dorsch angeht. Sind dann die lezten Tage auf Platte gegangen mit gutem Erfolg!

War den jemand schon in der letzten Zeit von Bagenkop aus erfolgreich, bzw. könnt ihr mir sagen wo und auf was die Burschen am besten gebissen haben?

Viele Grüße

Dorschjunky


----------



## micha24 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo ,sehe mir dieses forum schon etwas länger an und muss schmunzeln . wir  waren mit 6 mann ( davon 2 absolute hochsee anfänger ) vom 18-04 bis 25-04  auf langeland / spodsbjerg .leider folgt der fangbericht etwas verspätet da ich gerade  erst aus dem krankenhaus nach einer blutvergiftung  ( ev. hervorgerufen durch die kleinen hakenverletzungen und die reinigung des ferienhauses) komme.
so jetzt zum bericht : 
Wetter : bis auf 1 tag ( bewölkt )  nur sonne pur 
Wind : 2-3 aus allen richtungen   bis teilweise windstill 
Seegang :  0-0,5 m 
Fang : über 600 Dorsche  wobei die meisten zwischen 20 bis 30 cm waren ( die wurden alle wieder zurückgesetzt ) aber über 250 dorsche waren über 45 cm ( als mass galt  die breite vom bootskasten ) , sogar   jeden tag ca 5-10 fische die über 3 kilo hatten wobei die grössten  etwas über 6 kilo hatten ( und oft als doublette  mit ca 2,5 kilo dorschen geangelt wurden )so das wir nach 5 tagen 2 kühltruhen im haus voll hatten und so für die restlichen tage die kühlaccus in den kühlschrank kamen .zu den highlights gehörte auch ein 2,5 kilo schwerer und 70cm grosser leng , ein ca 35 cm seescorpion  und eine 50cm lange scholle ( gepilkt ) .den letzten tag  haben wir sogar sehr viele 50cm dorsche aus platzmangel in den kühltruhen zurückgesetzt . 
Fanggerät : Schwere Spinnruten mit Stationärrollen ( 6000er ) und 0,20 geflochtene schnur  , nur rote twister auf gelben jigs ( maximal 2 stück , sonst wid das lustig bei doubletten von jeweils über 2 kilo ) und pilker  (helle farben , am besten gingen die orginal blitz -pilker   zwischen 90 - 100 gramm , gibst da relativ günstig ( zwischen 4-6  euro )im angelladen .
fangmethoden : den pilker  auf den boden fallen lassen und über den boden schleifen lassen  ( war am erfolgreichstem , aber auch am verlustreichstem (hänger mit  totalverlust vom vorfach).
Fangtiefen : 6- 10 m nur scholle ( leider gibts die bei uns bei rewe für 3,90 euro pro  kilo also für uns weniger intressant )
20- 30 m sehr viele kleine  dorsche ( ab und zu mal so ein 1kilo dorsch )
28- 40 m sehr wenig kleinzeug , alle über 3 kilo 
Wassertemperatur : 6 grad am samstag  steigend bis 9,5 grad am freitag
Fanggebiet : nördlich von spodsbjerg  ( je höher desto erfolgreicher ) 
löcher und kanten suchen  und nicht da hinfahren wo schon 40 boote den halben tag angeln  und dan aus verzweiflung nachmitags auf plattfisch gehen .
tip :Bermuda Dreieck (aber nicht mit den ganz kleinen 30 ps booten  die werden da nicht von den grossen schiffen  mit dem radar erfasst so das man da selber aufpassen muss, und immer einen ( besser 2 )volle benzinkanister mitnehmen  , das wetter und die strömmung kann da sehr schnell umschlagen .

wer das nicht glaubt kann ja bei IBI ( www.bootsverleih.dk ) nachfragen

in dem sinne ein petri heil  
den anglern die da noch sind oder noch hinfahren viel erfolg 

micha24

 ps : wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf die behalten


----------



## Stefan W. (30. April 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

moin Micha,
du sprichst mir aus der Seele,

wir waren in der Woche auch in Spodsbjerg und haben den 
selben Schnitt.(waren ja nur zu zweit) waren am Tag höchstens
6 Std auf em Wasser. Hattet ihr euch ne Limbo gemietet und
wart die letzten 3 bis 4 Tage nördlich vom Bermuda-dreieck?


----------



## Michael Horn (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



murgtäler schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> wir fahren am Freitagabend um22:00 Uhr los,wir beiben auf der Straße bis LL. Sind wenn es gut läuft so gegen 10:00 Uhr in Bagenkop gehen dann im Hafen noch Frühstücken,letzes
> Jahr sind im Hafen die Heringe rumgezogen konnten gleich
> auch welche fangen.Wenn ihr aus Karlsruhe kommt haben
> ...


 

Hi, 

wir werden gegen 21.00 Uhr abfahren, da wir am nächsten morgen um 08 Uhr die Fähre gebucht haben. Wir werden auch gg. 10 Uhr auf LL einfliegen. 
Laut Wettervorhersage, soll es ja eine schöne Woche geben. Temperaturen bis 24 Grad. Da wollen wir mal hoffen dass uns der Wind nicht ein Strich durch die Rechnung macht.

Wir sehen uns am Hafen. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Michael,
mit wieviel Mann/ Frau fahrt ihr? ( damit ich weiß wieviel Bier
mit muß) wir sind diesesmal leider nur mit 3 Mann unterwegs
mein alter Herr meine Sohnemann u. meine wenigkeit aber
alles LL erfahrene.Ja bin die ganze Zeit schon am Wind u Wetter schauen konnten vor 3 Jahren nur an 3Tagen von Bagenkop raus, dass war echt Schei...#q .So jetzt werde ich erstmal ein schönes Maibock trinken gehen.
alle die am Wochenende fahren Petri.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej micha24, so kenne ich Langeland. Vor Spodsbjerg mit der richtigen Technik in der richtigen Tiefe gefischt und schon klappt es. Bei IBI bekommt man auch immer die genaue Info WIE, WO und mit WAS gerade gefangen wird und die Boote sind auch OK.
Auch eure Anfänger hatten Fisch und das finde ich besonders SUPER.

@ Michael Horn, wo hast du die Wettermeldung her????
Laut DMI kommt ganz guter Wind auf und zwar bis 13m/sek. auch soll es nur bis 15°C warm werden und Regen soll auch kommen.
Hoffentlich fangt ihr auch so gut wie die letzten Gruppen.
gruß Multe


----------



## hechtrudi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

möchte jemand wissen was in LL abgeht???? bin gerade zurück.


----------



## jannisO (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@hechtrudi,

dann las Mal was nettes und hoffentlich erfolgreiches von dir hören #h


----------



## hechtrudi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

ich glaube  dann will keiner mehr hoch fahren, also wetter ganzzzze woche super, unsere nachbarn die holländer sind auf der insel,alle boote besetzt, sogut wie keine schwimmwesten an, scheint ja auch die sonne!! also in 6 tagen a2 fahrten pro tag, kam genau für UNS 4 massige dörschen raus der grösste 45 cm watt für ein fisch. die anderen angler hatten auch nix,hoch waren  9 dorsche  in der ganzen woche von ein kollegen alles kleine dorsche aber sehr viele..... ich bleibe dabei in 2 jahren ist der dorsch auf LL WEG.


----------



## jannisO (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hoffe für dich das es wenigstens trotzdem etwas Spaß gemacht hat. Wart ihr nur auf Dorsch aus oder auch auf Platte ?


----------



## hechtrudi (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

mit plattfisch ist verseucht da, ist aber nix für mich.ist ja schon selten das du so oft mit dem boot raus kannst,war super toll .morgens um 6.30 17grad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LACHST DICH SCHLAPP.


----------



## jannisO (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich war das erste Mal dort. Mir hat es trotz der wenigen Dorsche sehr gefallen, so das ich wieder hin fahren werde. Leider, da ich es weiter habe als du wird dies erst im Mai nächsten jahres sein. Da werd ich allerdings Frau und Kind diesmal mitnehmen, wobei ich eine Woche meiner Familie widme und eine Woche angeln werde.


----------



## Holgi1 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo "Langelander",
wir sind vom 16.05.09 - 23.05.09 auf der Insel in Bagenkop. Wir haben von Thf.dk Boot und haus gemietet.
Die fangmeldungen sind sehr unterschiedlich - von nix bis gute gefangen ist wohl alles vertreten. Woran liegt das?
Ist LL ein Angel für Spezialisten geworden oder gibt es gute tage nur in Ausnahmefällen?
Ist der Hornhecht schon da und gibt es Mefos?

Gruss aus Gladbeck
Holgi


----------



## oscar (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind auch wieder aus LL zurück. 
Ich kann meinen Vorrednern anschließen. 

Wetter:  sehr sonnig, man holt sich auf den Wasser schnell ein Sonnenbrand

Fisch: viele kleine Dorsche, aber auch größere. Mit vier Personen ca. 20 Dorsche mit über 45cm. Der größeste war 74cm und wog 9 Pfd.

Fanggebiet: Die größeren wurden im Bermuda-Dreieck gefangen. Aber allmählich beißt dort auch nicht mehr.

Köder: gelb-rötliche Pilker, denn die Dorsche fressen vermehrt Krebse

Besonderheit: Haben im B-Breieck ein Schweinswal gesehen, der unser Boot umkreiste.


----------



## Michael Horn (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

@Multe: Die Wetterinfo hatte ich von einem unserer Mitfahrer. Er hatte die Vorhersage angeblich von Wetter.com. Dort konnte ich aber auch nur Temperaturen bis 15 Grad feststellen. Dafür soll es aber nur einen Tag (Sonntags) regnen.

Ob die Sonne scheint oder nicht, das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ich hoffe nur.... wie jedes Jahr .... dass uns der Wind nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 

Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen, ändern können wir doch nichts. Ich fahre nun schon seit 14 Jahren nach LL und eigentlich hatten wir immer Glück mit dem Wind, dann wollen wir hoffen, dass auch diesmal der Fall sein wird. 

@Murgtäler: Wir fahren mit 6 Mann (ohne Frau)

In Sachen Dorsch lassen wir uns da mal überraschen. Wenn man die Beiträge hier im Board liest, da weiss man echt nicht wo man dran ist. Wenn Du Glück hast und den richtigen Platz findest, dann kann da oben schon was gehn. Man muss einfach nur den richtigen Riecher haben.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Garfish (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@micha24



micha24 schrieb:


> Fangtiefen : 6- 10 m nur scholle ( leider gibts die bei uns bei rewe für 3,90 euro pro kilo also für uns weniger intressant )


 
Vorweg: prima Bericht - sehr informativ und ausführlich.

Allerdings hat sich bei dem obigen Zitat mir echt der Magen umgedreht!!! Sag mal, verkauft Ihr Eure Fische, oder warum geht Ihr angeln? Musst nicht drauf antworten, aber wollte nur mal in Erinnerung rufen, dass dies gewerbliche Fischerei ist und sowohl in Dänemark, als auch in Deutschland strafbar ist.

Frage mich auch, was ein Däne dabei denkt, wenn er so eine Aussage liest.

Bin nächste Woche auch auf Langeland. Werde natürlich auch angeln. Allerdings unbeeinflusst von irgendwelchen Tagespreisen beim Fischhändler, sondern schlicht weil es Spaß macht und ich Fisch gerne esse ...

Vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken.

Sportliche Grüße,

Garfish


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Garfish

|good:

möchte hier keinen verurteilen, dafür sind andere zuständig!!!
Aber das sind "Kollegen", die an dem Ansehen der deutschen Angler im Ausland, nicht mit Eifer arbeiten!!!!

Gruss aus der "mithörenden" Heide#h

Rolf


----------



## murmeli1965 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

@murgtäler
wir waren wie immer in Bagenkop,
die Tobis haben wir bei Thomas in Spodsbjerg geholt, gefroren.
In einer Woche sind wir ja auch wieder da und ich hoffe dass es dann besser ist mit dem Fang.
Ich habe deine Tel.Nr. von Addy123 bekommen,
wenn du nichts dagegen hast rufe ich dich mal an wenn wir oben sind.
Man kann ja mal Erfahrungen und Bier austauschen.|bla:

Gruß Oldi


----------



## kleinerdorsch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
hier sprechen einige Leute vom "Bermuda Dreieck"!
Handelt es sich hiebei um das Gebiet zwischen den Tonnen DW48,DW49 und DW51????
Wir fahren ebenfalls am 23.5 wieder für eine Woche und lassen uns einmal überraschen, was alles so geht.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Multe (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej kleinerdorsch, da liegst du genau richtig. Aber es ist schon eine gute Strecke da in den Norden. Da sollte man nur fahren, wenn Wind und Strömung ( nicht über 2Meilen Strom) es erlauben.
Es wird auch im Moment sehr gut zwischen der 50 und 53 bei 30m gefangen.
Aber jetzt kommt erst mal der Wind und da kann man sowieso nicht da hoch.
gruß Multe


----------



## danmarkhuse (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



micha24 schrieb:


> Hallo ,sehe mir dieses forum schon etwas länger an und muss schmunzeln . wir waren mit 6 mann ( davon 2 absolute hochsee anfänger ) vom 18-04 bis 25-04 auf langeland / spodsbjerg .l
> ......aber über 250 dorsche waren über 45 cm ( als mass galt die breite vom bootskasten ) , sogar jeden tag ca 5-10 fische die über 3 kilo hatten wobei die grössten etwas über 6 kilo hatten ( und oft als doublette mit ca 2,5 kilo dorschen geangelt wurden )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Colli_HB (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moinsen,

so denn auch nochmal ein Bericht von mir.
Wir waren mit 6 Leuten vom 25.04 - 02.05 in Spodsbjerg.

Hatten die Woche über durchweg schönes Wetter.
An 2 Tagen war es etwas windig, aber es ging noch.

Gefangen haben wir ganz ordentlich. Ca. 100 maßige Dorsche und 20 Platten. Wobei wir nur einmal für ca. 2 Std. auf Platten draussen waren. Im Vergleich waren hier Seeringler wesentlich erfolgreicher als Wattis!

Die Dorsche, bis 7 kg, haben wir alle in tiefen zwischen 25 und 45 Meter gefangen. Im flacheren kamen nur untermaßige Dorsche hoch. Pilker und Dorschbombe funktionierten beide. Wobei auf Dorschbombe die größeren Dorsche hochkamen. 
Zur Zeit fressen die Dorsche vorallem Krebse und Seeringler

Fazit: Eine schöne Woche, super Boote (IBI) und gute Fische:vik:

Allen die jetzt noch hinfahren viel Erfolg! #6


----------



## germanbrl (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute !

Sind diesen Samstag aus LL zurückgekommen.Waren 6 Leute die alle schon viele Jahre nach LL zum angeln fahren.Waren dieses Jahr das erste mal von Bagenkop mit den Booten unterwegs.Also erstmal es gibt kleine Dorsche ohne Ende von Daumengröße bis zur Handgröße.Aber leider sind große entweder nicht da oder wollen nicht fressen.Also vor Bagenkop ging es nur an einem Tag mit dem beissen,aber dafür waren es auch alle sehr schöne Krautdorsche.Sonst mußten wir immer nach Bukkemose rumfahren,aber auch dort  war es nicht besonders.Wir haben es in allen Tiefen versucht,leider kamen überall nur kleine Dorsche zum Vorschein.Wenn Große bissen war es immer nur ganz kurz  und dann war der Schwarm verschwunden.Entweder es sind nur kleine Trupps oder keine Beißlaune.Die Großen haben so vorsichtig gebissen das mann sie im ersten Moment nicht von den kleinen unterscheiden konnte.Also so wenig wie dieses Jahr haben wir noch nie gefangen.Ich weiß nicht was Andere als gut empfinden aber für uns sind Dorsche ab 4 kilo gut,alles andere ist !Die Einheimischen sagen wenn der Dorsch jetzt nicht da ist kommt er auch erstmal nicht.Das sagen aber nur solche Leute die nicht von den Anglern leben!!Die kleinen Dorsche lassen ja für die Zukunft hoffen,aber für mich ist erstmal schluss mit LL.Wenn ich die Jahre zurückdenke ist es immer schlimmer geworden und der Zustand der Häuser lässt auch teiweise immer mehr zu wünschen übrig.Vielleicht wird es ja besser wenn die Angler ausbleiben|uhoh: !Ich wünsche allen Anglern die sich auf LL freuen mehr Erfolg #6


----------



## wallek (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So bin auch wieder zurück!
Dorsch war sehr mau, sehr viele Untermaßige,dafür hat das Wetter super mitgespielt!
Die Slippe in Bukkemose ist immernoch defekt, geht aber zu slippen!
Naja, alles in allem ein schöner Urlaub 
wünsch allen die noch Hochfahren viel Spass...


----------



## Michael Horn (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, 

wenn man die unterschiedlichsten Fangmeldungen liest, dann fällt auf, dass im Bereich Spodsbjerg anscheinend mehr und größere Dorsche gefangen werden als bei Bagenkop. 

Ich war sowohl in Spodsbjerg als auch in Bagenkop und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich es immer in Bagenkop besser gefunden habe.

Irgendwie komisch, dass es nur da oben größere Dorsche haben soll. Kann man ja fast nicht glauben. Was meint ihr dazu. 

GRuß Michael


----------



## Multe (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Michael Horn, schau dir doch mal die Seekarte an. Vor Spodsbjerg hast du sehr viele Löcher und auch z.T. sehr tiefe, langgezogene  Rinnen. Das IDEALE Jagdrevier der Dorsche. Rund um Bagenkop fehlen diese Rinnen und Löcher komplett.  Auch Wassertiefen unter 30 Meter fehlen da. 
Schau dir mal einige Tage auf www.dmi.dk die Strömungsverhältnisse und den Salzgehalt vor Spodsbjerg an. 
Wo werden denn im Sommer die ganz dicken Dorsche (um die 20kg) gefangen?? Und wo werden die Leng gefangen??
Doch auch nur vor Spodsbjerg. 
Sicherlich wird auch im Süden z.T. gut gefangen.
Aber wir  hatten vor Spodsbjerg schon immer die größeren Fische.
gruß Multe


----------



## Chris19 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Seh ich genauso, im März kamen auch einige genervte Angler aus Bagenkop zum Schauen nach Spodsbjerg, weil sie erstens mal net raus konnten weil halt die meiste Zeit Westwind herrscht und dann gabs kaum Fisch...Und was machen die?Fahren nach 3 Tagen nach Hause...gibt ja auch z.B.keine Boote in Spodsbjerg,  keine Mefo's und Platten auf LL ;o)
Entweder man lernt daraus oder man muss aufhören zu meckern...Wie man sieht gibt es ja auch einige Kollegen die sich Gedanken machen wohin sie fahren und mit was sie wann angeln müssen..(siehe Colli_HB's Bericht mit den Krebsen und der Dorschbombe)


----------



## Michael Horn (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

gemeckert hab ich ja nicht, mir ist das nur aufgefallen. Ich fahre ja erst nächste Woche hoch und werde, wenn überhaubt, erst übernächste Woche meckern. Werde auf jeden Fall berichten. 
War die letzten zwei Jahre Bagenkop ganz zufrieden. 
Wir selbst fischen auch nicht direkt vor Bagenkop sondern fahren um die Spitze in den Belt rein. Dort findet man ja auch Löcher bis ca. 35 Meter. Wenn man noch weiter rein fährt sogar bis 47 Meter. 
Ich denke, dass man im Süden auch seine Fische fangen kann.
Das mit dem Salzgehalt habe ich auch schon gehört und das bei Spodsbjerg die Trift oft viel Stärker ist, ist mir auch klar.
Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## hechtrudi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

alles quatsch wer wo hinfährt!! dorsch ist nicht mehr da!!  wenn  ich schon höre mit 6 man 100 massige dorsche in der woche,was für ein geiler schnitt!!! fahre 35 jahre auffe ostsee rum, bissel plan hab ich auch, und die klein dosche sind nur so lange da bis sie die grösse haben,  in den maschen vom netz hängenbleiben:m


----------



## murmeli1965 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Da gebe ich dem hechtrudi Recht.
Die Einheimischen wollten mir erzählen, die Zukunft wäre durch die kleinen Dorsche gesichert.
Wie ich engegnete, daß ab 40 cm wieder alles abgefischt wird kam kein Kommentar mehr.
Und Salzgehalt ist total schnuppe.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## kleinerdorsch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@hechtrudi
Hallo, ich will Dich ja nicht persönlich angreifen aber Deine Einstellung finde ich absolut S......!!!! Es gibt auch Leute, die nicht immer 100te Kilo Fisch fangen müssen um mit Ihrem Fang zufrieden zu sein. Fahre selber in 2 Wochen das 19te Jahr nach Langeland und es gab immer schon einmal ein oder zwei schlechte Jahre. Aber da Du ja auch den Plattfisch vor Langeland als "Seuche" bezeichnest und Du ja vor Langeland keinen Dorsch mehr fängst, kannste nun ja die Adresse von Deinem Berufsfischer :q bekanntgeben, da Du diese ja wahrscheinluch nicht mehr brauchst. Nichts für Ungut :vik:
Gruß  Rolf|wavey:


----------



## Colli_HB (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@hechtrudi

Ich gebe dir recht, dass 100 maßige Fische bei 6 Personen nicht die Welt ist. Aber angesichts der immer schlechter werdenden Situation vor Langeland bin ich damit schon sehr zufrieden. Außerdem Angeln wir der Freude wegen und um den Fisch selber zu verzehren. Also alles Bestens!

Wenn es dir hier zu wenig mit dem Fisch ist, dann solltest du dir viel. lieber den Islandthread durchlesen...
Nörgeln hilft ja nicht.... Und für Anfänger, von denen wir 4 Stk. dabei hatten, war es ein echtes Erlebnis.#6


----------



## hechtrudi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

schnuckis ich esse nicht mal fisch:vik: mein berufsfischer durfte ja nicht seine netze ins wasser hängen-- noch nicht! deswegen habt ihr auch noch was gefangen#6  bin doch auch schon jahrelang auf langeland wird doch immer schlechter. ich muss,und will auch garnicht x wieviel dorsche fangen, aber bissel zubbeln sollte es schon oder nicht#c und 3-4 dorsche am tag,und dazu noch solche raketen von 40-50 cm gibt mir schon zu denken!angel auch nicht mit sonne kühltruhe  hinterm auto,  habe sogut wie jedes boot gesehn was im hafen reinkommt, ich sage das war nix, !!! und scholle ist nur soviel weil die fischer nix bekommen für die dinger!|wavey:


----------



## kleinerdorsch (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Also "Pfeifen " gibt dat hier!!!!!
Schreiben mal so und mal so!!!
Aber sowat arrogantes gibt dat ja in jedem Forum #q
Sag aber jetze nix mehr #d; mir geht sonst mein Cappy fliegen:r.
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## goeddoek (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Immer locker bleiben, Jungs |wavey:

Man kann anderer Meinung sein und diese trotzdem mit der nötigen "Netiquette" kund tun


----------



## hechtrudi (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

dat kann ich dir sagen sowas lustiges, der eine fängt , die anderen 100 nicht, so ist das eben in der ostsee,warst schon mal da?? LG RÜDI:vik:


----------



## micha24 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo , ich möchte einiges richtigstellen : wir haben noch nie irgendeinen fisch verkauft  , meistens selber gegessen oder an bekannte oder verwandte verschenkt . sicherlich kann man da sehr gut scholle und andere platte fangen( vor 2 jahren 6,5 kilo schweren steinbut!!!- zu sehen auf www.bootsverleih.dk  - fänge der woche  - april 2007 )  dazu braucht man aber kein 650 euro teures boot, es reichen pro person 2 brandungsruten  und einige gute stellen   ( zB downs klint ). desweiteren ist die  weibliche scholle bis mai geschützt !!
die fischer haben ihre netze schon ausgelegt , ( natürlich nicht in der fahrrinne !) , und soviel ich weiss verkauft der fischer in spodsbjerg auch dern fisch direkt vom boot .
dennoch für die angler die noch da hoch fahren  , viel glück 
sucht tiefe stellen  und fragt bei IBI der hat gute tips .
 übrigens ein paar bilder gibts bei www. bootsverleih. dk - fotogalerie


----------



## lachenderhecht707 (5. Mai 2009)

*hallo langeland  fahrer murgtäler*

hallo die zeit ist dieses jahr super ,da ihr am 08.05. ist noch OK .es wird z.Z gut gefangen .wir waren vom 18.04.- 26.04. im norden von L.L .es war eine knaller woche ,wir haber zu zweit 17 meerforellen gefangen,zwichen 43-60 cm .11 mefos haben wir mitgenommen den rest haben wir wieder schwimmen lassen (absteigen ,zu schlank nichts dran,sollen noch wachsen :l  schön mein angelkumpel dieter (anfänger im fliegenfischen ,fängt seine erste meerforelle von 48 cm .mit der fliegenrute #h so  der bericht gedacht als reise vorfreude auf langeland :s:s#: und ein paar fische für die fahrt im drill :a:a.so einige tips wo es aus den süden von L.L nicht zu weit ist ,wo wir ganz gut gefangen haben .1 stengade oben in den wald (kleiner parkplatz 500 meter fußweg ,einsamer strand gute fischplätze. 2.lejballe rechts den mejerei veg zum schießplatz (einsame gute fischrei).3 versucht es vor tranekaer (1km vor T links rein nach strandby ,sehr guter fischplatz. und der 4 te tipp in tranekaer mitte im ort nach ASO sehr gut große steine guter untergrund ,wenig leute #hals petri gruß aus kassel.


----------



## oettingerlocke (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



elranchero schrieb:


> Langeland 2009
> 
> Da die Saison nun langsam beginnt und auch in diesem Jahr wieder viele von uns, die Gewässer um Langeland "unsicher" machen werden, bitte ich Euch die aktuellen Fangmeldungen und Berichte in diesem Thema zu hinterlasssen. Das letzjährige Thema war gut belebt und sehr interessant, ich hoffe wir schaffen es in 2009 auch wieder, eine interessante Plattform für alle zu bieten, also haut rein.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo....    wir fahren am kommenden Freitag, den 8.4. los und kommen eine Woche später wieder zurück...ich hoffe dann etwas positives berichten zu können...wir waren letztes Jahr in der srten Maiwoche auf Langeland...aber es war im allgemeinen Fangtechnisch eine Katastrophe...bei fast allen !


----------



## oettingerlocke (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

vom 9.mai.09 - 16.mai.09 in Spodsbjerg


----------



## murgtäler (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



oettingerlocke schrieb:


> vom 9.mai.09 - 16.mai.09 in Spodsbjerg


 
Hallo,
sind in der gleichen Woche auf LL aber in Bagenkop fahren
schon Jahre nach LL u. es ist immer wie Weihnachten,
beisen die Dorsche u. wo stehen sie.Ich finde wenn Fische
fangen so einfach wäre würde es kein Spaß machen.
Wünsch euch viel Erfolg und so wie ich das Wetter im Auge
habe ,geht es auch mit dem Wind noch 2mal schlafen,dann
ist Weihnachten.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## dorschlein (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hi danmarkhuse,
habe Deinen Bericht von LL gelesen,bin zur selben Zeit oben gewesen
hatte aber weniger Erfolg als du.
Würde mich interrisieren mit welcher Montage Du geangelt hast.
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen,

Gruss dorschlein
berndbei@gmx.de


----------



## murgtäler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So Jungs,#h
jetzt wird es ernst die Dachbox ist montiert alles eingekauft,
LL wir kommen. Alle die zur gleichen Zeit oben sind wünsche
ich eine gute Fahrt u. vieleicht sieht man sich ja. 
Wetter sieht auch nicht schlecht aus für nächste Woche.#6
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## kleinerdorsch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo boardies;
wer von euch ist denn in der Woche vom 23.5 - 30.5 auf LL?
Sind in dieser Woche mal wieder auf LL, jedoch das erste mal in Spodsbjerg.
Vielleicht könnte man ja mal im Hafen grillen und ein Bierchen schlürfen (natürlich nur solange, bis man Erfahrungen ausgetauscht hat |bla: oder man es mit dem sprechen nicht mehr so geregelt bekommt :vik:.
Wäre schön, wenn ihr euch meldet.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## kleinerdorsch (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@oettingerlocke und murgtäler,
wünsche euch viel Spaß und einige schöne Fische aber laßt uns bloß noch welche übrig #6.
Schreibt bitte wenn ihr wieder zurück seid, wie es gelaufen ist.
 Gruß Rolf|wavey:


----------



## jannisO (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> @oettingerlocke und murgtäler,
> wünsche euch viel Spaß und einige schöne Fische aber laßt uns bloß noch welche übrig #6.
> Schreibt bitte wenn ihr wieder zurück seid, wie es gelaufen ist.
> Gruß Rolf|wavey:


 

Schließe mich hiermit kleinerdorsch an  #6


----------



## addy123 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Murmeli und Murgetäääääl!|supergri
Gute Fahrt #h!
... den Erfolg, den Ihr Euch wünscht!|rolleyes
... ein gemeinsames Bierche?;+

... naja, erholt Euch einfach gut und habt Spaß!!!:m

... wünscht Euch, na Ihr kennt ihn schon ...


----------



## murgtäler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



addy123 schrieb:


> Hallo Murmeli und Murgetäääääl!|supergri
> Gute Fahrt #h!
> ... den Erfolg, den Ihr Euch wünscht!|rolleyes
> ... ein gemeinsames Bierche?;+
> ...


Hallo Addy,
danke werden wie immer das beste daraus machen Du hast ja  murmeli meine Telnr. gegeben.Bin echt gespannt was dieses Jahr läuft Bericht folgt bis dann.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Servus an alle,
meine Dachbox ist auch fertig.
Morgen noch die Kühlbox und ein paar Kleinigkeiten packen,
dann kann es losgehen.

Bin gespannt was geht.
@murgtäler
Ich melde mich. Bist du eine oder zwei Wochen oben?

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Michael Horn (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

ja dann will ich mich mal anschließen. Auch bei uns gehts heute Abend los. Man sieht sich beim Hafen in Bagenkop ....... und lecker Bierchen nicht vergessen. 

Allen ein dickes Petri, viele Fische und ruhige See.

Gruß Michael


----------



## murgtäler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Bin gespannt was geht.
@murgtäler
Ich melde mich. Bist du eine oder zwei Wochen oben?

Hallo,
sind eine Woche oben.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## murmeli1965 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Servus, 
ich rufe dich an wenn wir ausgepackt haben.|wavey:

Gruß Oldi


----------



## murgtäler (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So Jungs,
noch 3 Std dann ist abfahrt bei uns im Schwarzwald haben Sie gerade Unwetterwarnung gegeben dann nichts wie weg.|wavey:Mfg murgtäler


----------



## Michael Horn (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, 

wir melden uns ab.... Abfahrt steht unmittelbar bevor. Wir sehe und am Hafen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## kleinerdorsch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Gute Fahrt und Petri Heil!!!!!#h
Berichtet nach eurer Rückkehr |bla:
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## otto57 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin 
waren die 1. Woche oben bei Torben
ja was soll ich sagen die Slippe in Bukkemose ist wieder geflickt worden.

Mit Fisch war es nicht so toll die Woche, viele Kleine und das Wetter,
waren 14 Stk. Dorsch die wir mitgenommen haben für 2 Leute.

hoffe wird auch mal wieder besser.

Aber Zeit und Wetter ist halt mal das A und O


----------



## hechtrudi (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

na da hast du ja richtig gut gefangen#6


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

|good:von unserem lieben hechtrudi!!!!!#d
Schreib doch lieber etwas sinnvolles in einem anderen 
thread und bleib vor allem mal bei EINER Meinung und  vera........ die Leute nicht hinter vorgehaltener Hand!!!!! #q.
Gruß Rolf|wavey:


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@ all,
nochmal........ist ein bischen untergegangen...........wer von euch ist denn ab dem 
23ten in Spodsbjerg???????
Könnte dort mal nen kleinen klönschnack |bla: bei nem Bierchen und Grillgut 
abhalten .

Gruß  Rolf |wavey:


----------



## Meridian2 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,
ich war ebenfalls in der ersten Maiwoche in LL Bukkemose und soeben zurück. Ja, die Slippanlage ist wieder in Ordnung, das war aber das einzig positive. Das Wetter war diese Woche sehr windig, aber trotzdem konnte geangelt werden. Mit dem Dorsch schaut es im Belt nicht gut aus. Über das Ergebnis möchte ich gar nicht reden. Wir haben kein einziges Boot gesehen, das halbwegs Dorsch gefangen hat. Man muss einfach sagen, es gibt keinen Dorschbestand mehr, der erwähnenswert wäre. Dänen, die nicht vom Angeltourismus leben, geben das auch zu. Mit dem Dorschbestand im Belt geschieht gerade das, was auch schon woanders passert ist. Er bricht zusammen. Fachleute weisen schon seit Jahren darauf hin, leider wollen es die verantwortlichen Politiker nicht wahrhaben.
Gruß Meridian


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Meridian 2,
Danke für Deinen, wenn auch nicht erfreulichen, Bericht |bigeyes.
In 2 Wochen werden wir es auch nochmal probieren.
Gruß   Rolf:vik:


----------



## jannisO (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

kann mich dem kleinen dorsch nur anschließen. Hoffe habt trotzdem schöne Tage gehabt.
Gruß aus dem Harz
Mario


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej kleinerdorsch, Bukkemose ist nicht der ganze Belt. Wenn es in Bayern regnet kann in Hamburg die Sonne scheinen und da kann ich auch nicht sagen, das in ganz Deutschland schlechtes Wetter ist.
 In Spodsbjerg wurde in der letzten Zeit gut gefangen und sogar Dorsche bis 8 kg. Man muß halt nur bei 30m fischen und dann klappt es auch. Meine Kollegen sind jetzt gerade erst wieder zurück und die anderen sind letzten Samstag gestartet. 
Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, du wirst schon schöne Dorsche vor Spodsbjerg fangen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
gruß Multe


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Multe,
danke für die Aufmunterung |jump:.
Hoffentlich bringts was. Kennen uns, wie schon einmal erwähnt, vor Spodsbjerg leider noch überhaupt nicht aus.....aber irgendwann muß man ja neu anfangen:q. 

Gruß   Rolf


----------



## angel kurt (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> Hallo Multe,
> danke für die Aufmunterung |jump:.
> Hoffentlich bringts was. Kennen uns, wie schon einmal erwähnt, vor Spodsbjerg leider noch überhaupt nicht aus.....aber irgendwann muß man ja neu anfangen:q.
> 
> Gruß   Rolf




mach dir mal keine sorgen kleindorsch war letztes jahr auch das erste mal in spodsbjerg und alle haben se geschrieben es gibt keine dorsche mehr da und ich habe auch gefangen. es hat mir so gut gefallen dort das ich dieses jahr im august wieder dort hin fahre.

MfG David


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej angel kurt, dann werden wir es im August mal so richtig krachen lassen. Bin auch die ersten 3 Wochen im August in Spodsbjerg. 
gruß Multe


----------



## angel kurt (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej angel kurt, dann werden wir es im August mal so richtig krachen lassen. Bin auch die ersten 3 Wochen im August in Spodsbjerg.
> gruß Multe




hoffe mal wir sehen uns wieder wie im letzen jahr. melde mich aber noch mal bei dir weiss ja das du auch die ersten drei wochen im august fährst. freu mich schon so darauf is nich mehr lange bis august.


----------



## Profiopfer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So auch von mir erst mal n schoenes Hallo,

bin noch am überlegen die nächsten Tage irgendwie nochmal hochzufahren...vllt. für so 3-4 TAge!!!...mal sehen was mich da erwartet....zumal ich dieses Mal relativ ungeplant hochfahren werde!!...sprich ohne BOot und noch ohne Unterkunft!!!...ich würd mal sagen, dass wird ja mal richtig spannend!!  ...mal sehen ob ich dann überhaupt etwas fangen werde...abgesehen von Kraut und Rüben!! 

Vllt. sehen wir uns dann ja mal!!

Schoenen Gruß aus Hamburch und ein schoenes Petri Heil!!

Alex


----------



## hechtrudi (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej kleinerdorsch, Bukkemose ist nicht der ganze Belt. Wenn es in Bayern regnet kann in Hamburg die Sonne scheinen und da kann ich auch nicht sagen, das in ganz Deutschland schlechtes Wetter ist.
> In Spodsbjerg wurde in der letzten Zeit gut gefangen und sogar Dorsche bis 8 kg. Man muß halt nur bei 30m fischen und dann klappt es auch. Meine Kollegen sind jetzt gerade erst wieder zurück und die anderen sind letzten Samstag gestartet.
> Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, du wirst schon schöne Dorsche vor Spodsbjerg fangen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
> gruß Multe



ohhh wie einfach , einfach auf 30m fischen und schwuppdiewupp  die grossen burschen in mein boot,danke für dein tipp:vik:


----------



## hechtrudi (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

editiert wegen gröbster Beleidigung.


----------



## Greenhorn (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Was heute schon wieder los ist. Erst kriegen die Bayern vom Schiri den Sieg geschenkt und dann war hier schon wieder "Dorsch-Stress" |bigeyes.

Natürlich wird nicht in jeder Woche gleich gefangen und auch nicht in Spodsbjerg und in Bukkemose und in Bagenkop. 

Und jeder weiß, dass es weniger Fisch gibt als früher.

Aber ich finde man muss ja nicht persönlich beleidigt sein wenn man selber nicht so eine erfolgreiche Zeit vor Ort hatte und andere Tipps geben, was man machen soll. Daraus muss man doch nicht ableiten, das andere einen für einen Idioten halten.

Und ich weiß, dass der Multe im letzten August von guten Fängen berichtet hat, die ich in den zwei Wochen auch gesehen habe. Ein Spinner wird er wohl nicht sein. Außerdem müssen Angler optimistisch sein und ein paar positive Kommentare tun der Stimmung auch gut bei den überwiegend deprimierenden Meldungen hier.

Wir probieren es Anfang Juni (und zwar in 30m :q) und behalten unsere Vorfreude.

Eiuch allen Petri Heil!


----------



## Scotti (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin zusammen nun ist es endlich bald soweit am 23sten gehts nach LL. ihr schreibt hier fast alle nur über die schlechten Dorschebestände im Belt. wie sieht es denn in der Brandung aus? wir sind bei TH untergebracht in Bukkemose. Strand vor ok? oder doch lieber woanders? welche köder? und wie sieht es mit den mefos aus? ich weiß viele fragen, aber jeder fährt doch so gut informiert wie möglich los, oder.
gruß an alle leidensgenossen


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich suche kurzfristig für Pfingsten eine Unterkunft auf Langeland für max 4 Personen und 3 Nächte (möglichst bezahlbar und mit Gefriermöglichkeit). Wer kann mir gute Kontaktadressen geben und hat Tipps? wäre klasse, bin das erste Mal auf Langeland!:vik:

Danke...


----------



## bguenmot (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

ich empfehle Dir alle Urlaubsanbieter der Insel, mit einer Einschränkung aus persönlicher mehrjähriger Erfahrung, nämlich nicht mit Novasol.
In Dänemark ticken die Serviceuhren für Kunden oft anders als sonst wo auf der Welt.

Bagger und schwere Baugeräte vor vermieteten Ferienhäusern gehören hier in diesem Lande laut Novasol (Filiale Rudkoebing) zum Wohlfühlvergnügen aller. So hab ich es jetzt zum wiederholten Male hier erlebt, in 14 - Tagen Urlaub in der Ferienhaussiedlung Dagelokke auf Langeland z.B..
Wohlgemerkt von 14 Tagen Urlaub (An-u.Abreise ca.1500 km) hatten wir das Vergnügen 11 Tage Baubetrieb zu erleben.  Nicht nur Arbeiten mit Schubkarre und Zementmischer sondern zeitweise mit Raupenbaggern und Fertigbetonmischern.

Wie gesagt, zaghaftes Beschweren bei den Damen in Rudkoebing brachte nur den persönlichen Frust in Wallung.

Wer's mag sollte hier buchen, an sonsten gibt es bessere Adressen.

BB


----------



## addy123 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ein Anbieter mit dem wir immer zufrieden waren ist Torben Hansen
http://www.thf.dk/de/default.htm


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hey danke für eure tipps! hab mir nun grad ein haus über novasol angeschaut in der nähe von bukkemose. für 3 tage werde ich den service bei novasol wohl überleben...

wie war das da mit aktuellen fangmeldung und angelplätzen (brandung)? wenn ich eurern thread richtig verfolgt habe gibt es boote in spodsbjerg oder?

vielleicht war ja vor kurzem jemand in der nähe von bukkemose und hat gute tipps zum brandungsangeln. danke für eure hilfe!

der 1. langelandausflug soll ja auch gleich erfolgreich sein...


----------



## Multe (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej.KielerSprotte85, ich denke, weder bei Torben noch bei Novasol wirst du für 3 Tage eine FEWO bekommen. Zu dieser Zeit wird in der Regel nur wochenweise vermietet.
Auch mit dem Termin ( Pfingsten ) wird das so eine Sache, denn ich denke, das da eine Menge Leute oben sind und fast alles ausgebucht ist.
Frage mal bei www.emmerbolle.dk ob die dir eine Blockhütte für diese Zeit vermieten oder Frage einmal bei Thomas. www.angelcentrum.dk. Der kann dir auch genau sagen was gerade gefangen wird.
gruß Multe


----------



## murgtäler (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
so sind wieder von LL zurück, als erstens super
Wetter, wenn auch ab Donnerstag viel Wind war sind 
braun als wären wir in Spanien gewesen.
So nun zum angeln Sonntag fing gut an beim Schleppen
mit Wobbler 2 Mefos gefangen dann noch 3 Dorsche zum mitnehmen. Ich weiß nicht wieviele kleine Dorsche wir in dieser Woche gefangen haben aber es waren sehr viele.
Will man Dorsche fangen muß man ins Tiefe haben wir auch
am Montag gemacht außer 4 Dorschen nichts, also ins flache
Schollen fangen. Ich habe dann mal die Boote gezählt die
alle im Tiefen waren ich glaube es war die ganze Bootsflotte aus Bagenkop die die tiefen Stellen abklopften.
Ab Dienstag sind wir dann nur noch auf Schollen u. Hornis
bis Donnerstag haben wir ca. 150 große Schollen gefangen
u. 20 Hornis. Insgesamt war es eine schöne Woche.Wer aber
wegen der Dorsche nach LL fährt sollte schweres Geschirr
einpacken viel Benzin tanken u. dann suchen. Auf LL fehlen
meiner Meinung nach 2 komplette Jahrgänge an Dorschen.
Bin mal gespannt was die anderen LL Fahrer berichten.
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin moin murgtäler,

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Den Wind kann ich aus Kiel bestätigen!#h

Hat man auf die Platten nur Chance vom Boot oder auch von der Brandung aus?! Will in 2 Wochen auch mal für paar Tage hoch zur persönlichen Premiere auf Langeland!!:vik:

Gruß KielerSprotte


----------



## BertG (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



murgtäler schrieb:


> . Auf LL fehlen
> meiner Meinung nach 2 komplette Jahrgänge an Dorschen.
> Bin mal gespannt was die anderen LL Fahrer berichten.
> Mfg murgtäler


 

Hallo ,

das ist das genau unsere Einschätzung ,welche wir Ende April
zwar nicht auf LL aber an der Südwestküste von Seeland
in der Nähe von Korsör gemacht haben.
Seit 15 Jahre dieses Gebiet beangelt, immer gute bis sehr gute Ergebnisse und dieses Jahr fast eine Nullnummer.
Im letzten Jahr war es schon auffällig das kleine Dorsche um die 30cm nicht gefangen worden sind.#c

Gruß
Bert


----------



## Michael Horn (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen, 

auch wir sind zurück auf Langeland. Wetter technisch gesehen hätte es wirklich nicht besser sein können. Sonne pur. Ab Donnerstag stärkerer Ostwind. 

Haus und Boot von Torben wie immer sehr gut, bis auf die niedrigen Türen im Haus, da gabs die eine oder andere Beule am Kopf. 

Dorschtechnisch gesehen ist Bagenkop in diesen Jahr nicht wirklich so toll gewesen. Wir (6 Mann) konnten Sonntag bis Mittwoch ca. 60-65 maßige Dorsche ins Boot bringen. Gewichte bis ca. 3,2 kg. Waren also auch ein paar richtig schöne dabei. Wir haben alles ausprobiert. Tiefen von 20 - 45 Meter. Immer nur mal ein einzelner Fisch. Ich glaube, dass es da oben im Moment keine Schwärme mehr gibt. 
Auch in diesen Tiefen unzählig viele Nemos. 

Mittwoch und Donnerstag konnten wir noch ca. 30 Hornis und einige wenige Platten fangen. 

Freitag war Relaxtag, da fuhren wir mal nach Spodsbjerg. Laut Aussage von Nikolai (IBI) wurden ins Spodsbjerg in dieser Woche einige schöne Dorsche (bis 22 Pfund) gefunden. 

Auch Torben und andere Einheimische auf Bagenkop sind der Meinung, dass zumindest derzeit in Spodsbjerg mehr Dorsch zu fangen ist. 

Alles in allem war es trotz der nicht ganz zufriedenstellenden Fänge auch in diesem Jahr wieder einmal ein gelungener Langelandurlaub und die magere Ausbeute lies auch nicht die Stimmung in unserer Gruppe vermiesen. 

Der Langelandurlaub 2010 ist bereits gebucht. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## addy123 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Gerhard, schön dass Ihr wieder gesund und munter zurück seid!|bla:
Die Ergebnisse wundern mich nicht, nach den letzten Berichten.

Hast Du Murmeli getroffen, wenn ja wie sah es bei ihm aus?


----------



## chaco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

genau wie ich schon gehört hatte, LL ist nix mehr los mit dorsch,hatte ja auch jemand ausführlich geschrieben:m


----------



## murgtäler (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Moin moin murgtäler,
> 
> Glückwunsch zu den Fängen. Den Wind kann ich aus Kiel bestätigen!#h
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
auf Platte geht es sehr gut wenn man von Bagenkop rechts
rausfährt kommt der Sandstrand da geht immer was. Du als
Brandungsangler solltest es mal bei Gulstav Richtung Leuchtturm versuchen sehr gute stelle.
Addy habe Murmeli nicht getroffen da ich mein Handy vergessen hatte aber bin mal auf seinen Bericht gespannt.
Mfg   murgtäler


----------



## murgtäler (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo was ist los#c
gibt es ausser von Michael u. mir keiner der vielen
Angler die berichten können was letzte Woche auf LL
gefangen wurde?
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo, hab grad mein Häuschen gebucht. Am 29.05. geht es hoch nach Bukkemose!!|supergri Wie sind da die aktuellen Fangmeldungen vom Strand aus in der Gegend? Kann man dort in der Nähe Würmer graben?

Gruß, Kieler Sprotte


----------



## kleinerdorsch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo boardies,
noch 8,5 std bis zur Abfahrt |muahah:|jump:.
Endlich mal wieder tun und machen was man will :vik:.
Fangen werden wir selbstverständlich auch :k (hoff ich doch zumindest:q).
Werde direkt nach unserer Rückkehr einen Bericht schreiben.
Allen die heute auch nach LL fahren wünsch ich eine gute Anreise und nen guten Fang.#a
MfG   Rolf


----------



## Yugo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Bin gestern aus Bagenkop zurück gekommen -> schlechter wie letztes Jahr!!! Habe Niemanden getroffen der über guten Fang erzählt hat.


----------



## Yugo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind seit gestern aus Bagenkop zurück und sehr,sehr  enttäuscht.
Plattfische (Briefmarkenformat und natürlich größere waren genauso wie kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge da,aber deswegen sind wir nicht 1600km gefahren.Wir haben mit GPS und Echo täglich bis zu 60 km in 10 bis 12 Stunden verfahren und bei den Scheiß vergammelten 2-Taktern von Torben in einer Woche über200 Liter 
Sprit pro Boot verbraucht.
Spodsbjerg und IBI Bootsverleih ja, Bagenkop und Torben N I E mehr!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kröte (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

wir sind auch am letzten wochenende aus bagenkop zurück gekommen. boot, fewo und service von torben einwandfrei. wetter super. fänge - nach ja ....    
wie schon mehrfach gepostet: kleinfisch in mengen, verwertbare fänge ziemlich übersichtlich. es scheinen die 3 und 4-jährigen dorsche zu fehlen. mit 4 mann hatten wir in einer woche 4 dorsche von 60 - 95 cm. ansonsten nur untermaßige.


----------



## Yugo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
ich glaube noch niemals,daß das Problem die Angler sind.Wenn ich mir anschaue was auf dem Wasser passiert, dann könnte ich kotzen.
Stellnetze ohne Ende und geschleppt wird auch, obwohl es angeblich verboten ist.
Was suchen die Fischerboote nachts auf dem Wasser??


----------



## Greenhorn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Yugo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube noch niemals,daß das Problem die Angler sind.Wenn ich mir anschaue was auf dem Wasser passiert, dann könnte ich kotzen.
> Stellnetze ohne Ende und geschleppt wird auch, obwohl es angeblich verboten ist.
> Was suchen die Fischerboote nachts auf dem Wasser??


 
Hallo Yugo,
wir hatten im August 2007 mal ein Haus mit Blick aufs Wasser in Bukkemose. War fast stockdunkel und da hielten sich zwei kleinere Schiffe mit Beleuchtung (vermutlich Fischkutter) ziemlich lange nebeneinander in Ufernähe auf. Nach längerer Zeit haben sie sich in paralleler langsamer Fahrt nebeneinander Richtung rotem Turm entfernt. Fand ich ziemlich bedenklich...

Gruß Greenhorn


----------



## Michael Horn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Yugo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube noch niemals,daß das Problem die Angler sind.Wenn ich mir anschaue was auf dem Wasser passiert, dann könnte ich kotzen.
> Stellnetze ohne Ende und geschleppt wird auch, obwohl es angeblich verboten ist.
> Was suchen die Fischerboote nachts auf dem Wasser??


 
Ich habe das auch Live erlebt. Vor Bagenkop da haben wir einen Fischer erlebt, der seine Stellnetze ausgelegt hat. Ich weiss nicht wieviele das waren, aber da standen etwa 15 - 20 Netze. Da hat kein Fisch (falls vorhanden) auch nur irgend eine Chance auf ein Durchkommen. 
Einen mit Schleppnetzen haben wir auch gesehen. Ich weiss nicht, wie oft der im Kreis gefahren ist. 
Wenn man das so sieht, muss man sich wirklich ernsthaft gedanken über den Bestand machen. Mit Ihren 55er Maschen ziehen die bestimmt auch massenhaft kleine Fische an Bord, so dass die vielen Untermaßigen, die im Moment gefangen werden, vermutlich bald auch Vergangenheit sind.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich hoffe es lassen sich ab Freitag die ein oder anderen Platten überlisten...:q Werd Freitag abend mal die Brandung in Bukkemose antesten und wenn das Wetter mitspielt Samstag mit den Boot vor Bukkemose! Da soll ja ein erstklassiges Plattenrevier liegen...:vik:

An alle die Pfingsten nach LL düsen, Petri Heil und dicke Fische!!


----------



## murgtäler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Michael Horn schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch Live erlebt. Vor Bagenkop da haben wir einen Fischer erlebt, der seine Stellnetze ausgelegt hat. Ich weiss nicht wieviele das waren, aber da standen etwa 15 - 20 Netze. Da hat kein Fisch (falls vorhanden) auch nur irgend eine Chance auf ein Durchkommen.
> Einen mit Schleppnetzen haben wir auch gesehen. Ich weiss nicht, wie oft der im Kreis gefahren ist.
> Wenn man das so sieht, muss man sich wirklich ernsthaft gedanken über den Bestand machen. Mit Ihren 55er Maschen ziehen die bestimmt auch massenhaft kleine Fische an Bord, so dass die vielen Untermaßigen, die im Moment gefangen werden, vermutlich bald auch Vergangenheit sind.


 
Hallo Michael,
schade,dass es mit dem Biertrinken nichts geworden ist.
Wir hatten den Eindruck immer dort wo wir mal einen massigen Fisch gefangen haben standen am nächsten Tag
die Netzte als wenn die uns mit dem Fernglas beobachtet hätten. Aber wie ich schon sagte es fehlen 2 Generationen
an Dorschen. Ich glaube da wird sich auch in den nächsten Jahren nichts ändern ( ausser es gibt ein generelles Fangverbot ) sonst können sich die Bestände nicht erholen.
Ich habe von einem Kollegen erfahren, dass es in Norwegen
auch nicht so gut läuft.
Wer Urlaub machen will, #6 LL ist eine schöne Insel , wer Dorsch fangen will sollte nach Island Fliegen da gibt es 25 Kg
Fisch schon filetiert.
Alle die Hochfahren wünsche ich wenigsten gutes Wetter
Mfg murgtäler


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langeland-Fans....#h


am Freitag gehts für mich ja nach Langeland und ich habe noch die ein oder andere Frage!

Weiß einer wie lange der Bootsverleih in Humble am Freitag geöffnet hat und ob die Slipanlage in der Nähe von Bukkemose noch funktioniert? Und, wo dort in der Nähe kann ich Wattwürmer graben?

Wäre super wenn darauf noch jemand antworten kann!:vik:

Gruß, Kieler Sprotte


----------



## Yugo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
die Slipanlage funktioniert wurde neu saniert.Wie Lange Haus und Boot auf ha weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Birger (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langeland Fans,
ich muss hier mal gegen die allgemeine Frustriertheit in diesem Threat etwas schreiben:

Fahre auch seit einigen Jahren nach Langeland (meistens im Mai), Dorschangeln vom Kleinboot und Küste (sofern das geht). 
Also eine eindeutiges JA, die Fänge werden weniger, aber ebenso ein eindeutiges NEIN, dass man hier keine maßigen Dorsche mehr fangen könne.

Die Zeiten, in denen man rausfuhr und den Pilker mal eben reingeplumpst hat, 3 Fischkisten voll machen und fertig, sind lange um. So läuft das absolut nicht mehr, wer das vor hat, sollte seine Fangerwartungen ganz runter schrauben. 
Aber wer sich etwas Mühe macht, kann und wird die Fische finden und auch gut fangen. 

Nicht um jetzt anzugeben, sondern nur um mal zu zeigen, was so möglich ist: wir haben mit 2 Anglern pro Tag ca 4-10 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70cm gefangen, die Untermaßigen zählen nicht. Am besten Tag hatten wir 24 Dorsche in 4 Std. alle zw. 60 und 73cm, also wirklich schöne Fische dabei. Einen kleinen Seelachs hatte ich auch noch (50cm). 
Die Fischerei ist immer stark von den Bedingungen abhängig, also Strömungs und Windverhältnissen, aber dazu gleich mehr.

Nun seid ihr nicht schlauer als vorher, also wie und wo haben wir gefangen:

Im Moment (kann sich aber auch im laufe der nächsten Monate ändern) halten sich die vernünftigen Fische tief auf, zw. 20 und 24m. Gut gefangen haben wir z.B. am roten Turm (bzw. an der dazugehörigen grünen Tonne, weils am Turm selber zu tief ist) und an der grünen Tonne vorm leuchtturm (DW56 ?? bin mir nicht sicher). In der Fahrrinne gibt es keine Netzfischerei, also auch noch genug Dorsche. Wichtig: Strömung beobachten und nicht wahllos an der Tonne angeln. Die Dorsche stehen gerne an steil abfallenden Scharkanten, an denen es von 20-24m auf 30m und mehr abfällt, aber IMMER oben auf der Kante. Warum? Ganz einfach: Strömung drückt auf die Kante und spült nahrung nach oben, die Dirsche warten oben auf dem Plateau, das Buffet ist eröffnet. Dreht die Strömung und es strömt die Kante hinunter, ist der Platz unbrauchbar. Dann muss man die andere Seite des Plateaus befischen usw. 
Wir haben nur Gummi gefischt, Pilker sind absolut unterlegen. Die Dorsche fressen eben überwiegend Krebse und kleine Dorsche, das ist mit einem hektisch geführtem Pilker kaum nachahmbar. Und dann gibts keine Bisse! Gummis in braun zw. 8 und 13cm mit 30-35g Jigköpfen waren unschlagbar.  Favoriten waren bei mir der Stratocaster und der Hairy Mary (ein Fransenjig, ist noch Prototyp, aber demnächst erhältlich). 
Nicht zu schwer und schnell fischen, kleine Sprünge über den Grund reichen aus, kein hochreißen des Köders. Also im Prinzip wie Zanderangeln, nur eben im Meer. 

Fotos reiche ich die Tage nach.
Wünsche allen viel Erfolg in Langeland, nicht immer gleich aufgeben, sind noch genug Fische da.

Schöne Grüße,
Birger


----------



## Spedi123 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

|good:

@Birger

Ich kann Dein Posting nur bestätigen!
Wir fahren auch schon seit Ewigkeiten nach Langeland und haben in den ersten Jahren auch noch mit Booten mit 10PS-Motor und ohne Echolot reichlich Fische gefangen. Damals hat man sich mit Hilfe der Seekarte und der Fahrwassertonnen und Landmarken orientiert und auf gut Glück eine Kante angefahren. Wie beschrieben war es kein Problem, in kürzester Zeit die Kiste vollzumachen und dann wieder nach Hause zu fahren. 
Dank Echolot und GPS und mit den in den letzten Jahren gesammelten Erfahrungen fangen wir aber auch jetzt noch
immer genügend Dorsche, um Langeland jedes Jahr aufs Neue zu besuchen. Eine Woche mit nur 2 maßigen Dorschen habe ich jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt... 
Wir waren dieses Jahr vom 18. bis 25.04. zu zweit in Spodsbjerg und haben in der Zeit bei täglichen Ausfahrten von max. 5-6 Stunden immerhin 70 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 80cm mitgenommen. Geangelt wurde hauptsächlich mit Twistern und Gummifischen in verschiedenen Brauntönen. Fangtiefe zwischen 25 und 30m. Auffällig war auch, dass man auf Pilker eigentlich nur untermaßige Dorsche gefangen hat.

Haus und Boot für den Sommerurlaub vom 27.06. bis 11.07. sind jedenfalls gebucht!


----------



## Birger (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi Spedi,
genau so isses, ein bisschen Mühe und FEIN angeln, dann klappt es. Einfach ist es nicht, geb ich ja zu, aber mal ehrlich: wenn es zu leicht ist, wird es doch eh langweilig, oder? Ein bisschen Arbeiten für den Fisch ist schon ok, dann freut man sich umso mehr, wenn man einen Tag erwischt, an dem es richtig rappelt. 

Hier noch ein paar versprochene Fotos:


----------



## Multe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Birger, schöner Bericht und sehr schöne Bilder. Es freut mich immer wieder, wenn ich von solchen Ergebnissen höre. Bin ja das Jahr über einige Wochen in Spodsbjerg und hatte auch immer einen guten Fang.
Viele Angler machen halt den Fehler, das sie einfach planlos rausfahren und den ganzen Tag irgendwo fischen, immer mit dem selben Köder und der gleichen Taktik. Da werden keine neuen Köder probiert ( liegen vielleicht sogar in der Angelkiste) und an der Technik wird auch nichts gefeilt obwohl der Bootsnachbar einen Dorsch nach dem anderen zieht. Das dann da nichts kommt ist doch klar. Aber daheim wird dann gemeckert.
Unsere holländischen und belgeschen Nachbarn haben aber in dieser Richtung den DREH raus. Die kommen eigentlich immer mit gut gefüllten Kisten zurück.
Also gibt es doch noch Dorsch vor Langeland.


----------



## goeddoek (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@ Birger 

Toller Bericht, tolle Fotos - schönen Dank dafür und dickes Petri Heil |wavey:

@ Multe

Jepp - so ist es. Allerdings hat es auch bei den Dänen etwas gedauert, die leichte Methode mit Jigs usw. zu übernehmen. Letztes Jahr war das einer dänsiche Zeitschrift ( Sportsfiskeren oder Fisk og Fri - bin mir da nicht sicher ) sogar einen Bericht über zwei holländische Spezis wert #6

Es sind also doch noch Dorsche vor unserer Nachbarinsel zu fangen, auch wenn die Fänge nicht mit denen der Achtziger und Neunziger zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## shorty 38 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Super Fotos, das läst hoffen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## jannisO (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Spedi123 schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> @Birger
> 
> ...


 
Dann warst du in der selben Zeit oben wie meiner einer mit seinen Leuten. Könnt mir gut vorstellen das wir uns auch einmal über den Weg gelaufen sind #h


----------



## rutic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Herrliche Fotos 
Sehr guter  Bericht. Finde ich echt toll, daß auch mal etwas Positives berichtet wird.:vik:
Ok. Wir fahren alle dort hin um unserem schönen
Hobby nachzugehen.
Wir zu 7. mal
Kommt es wirklich so darauf an ,mit Mengen an Fisch nach Hause zu fahren?
Ich sage immer .Was ich nicht fange . brauche ich nicht sauber zu machen.

Super Kollegen , gute Stimmung schönes Wetter ,kühles Blondes#g
Beine hochlegen und der Dinge harren die kommen.
Das kann man beim Brandungsangeln am besten.
Leider muß ich darauf noch bis September warten.|gaehn:

Dieser Bericht hat mein ohnehin vorhandenes Kribbeln 
wieder vestärkt
Danke ich liebe dieses KRIBBELN#h


----------



## danmarkhuse (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

....genau so sollte es doch sein. Angeln, Spaß haben. Die Tage einfach genießen. Ab und zu Abends an die Brandung - was gibt es schöneres.
Ich habe die Filet-Jäger noch nie verstanden.


----------



## bguenmot (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi Birger,
wo hast Du den schönen Köhler denn im Langelandbelt gefangen, für mich eine kleine Sensation.
L.


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ist keine Sensation. Hab schon ein halbes Dutzend davon in der Lübecker Bucht und jede Menge in Fynen vom Strand aus gefangen...


----------



## bguenmot (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hi dolfin,
in der grösse glaube ich dies für den ll schon, angel hier seit ca 25 Jahren und habe so einen Fisch weder bei den Berufsfischern noch bei den sportfischern zu gesicht bekommen.

es gibt aber auch immer wieder Überraschungen, z. b. die makrelenfänge der letzten jahre.
L


----------



## Scotti (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hi boardies,
auch wir sind zurück. ich muß mir aber wirklich überlegen ob ich mir das noch einmal antuen möchte. 5 erfahrene brandungsangler mit insgesamt mehr als 300 stunden am strand zu jeder tages und abenzeit und ergebnis war ein verwertbarer platter. und das war der erste. sicherlich 47 cm ist ne marke aber wenn mehr leute am forellenpuff in bukke stehen als am strand ist etwas faul. gut einsehbar war ebenfalls die slipanlage von haus und boot. erfolge waren da auch keine. sicherlich hat uns die letzte woche der wind arg mitgespielt, aber in der brandung sollte es trotzdem besser laufen. irgendjemand schrieb vorhin bukkemose gutes plattenrevier vergess es. nur kleinkram. vom wald südlich von bukkemose bis hoch nach botofte nur schiedkram. es macht sicherlich spass mit gleichgesinnten am strand zu sitzen und seinem hobby nach zu gehen, aber dieses mal war die spitze!!!#c


----------



## rutic (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Es mag sicherlich sein das es auch in der Brandung 
manchmal nicht laufen will ,was ich allerdings 
im 7 Jahren noch nicht so krass erlebt habe.
4-5 gute Platten pro Tag war das Mindeste .
 Verstehe es eigentlich nicht so ganz,
#d da mein Kumpel (wohnhaft auf L.L. ) mir von recht passablen Fängen in derletzten Zeit berichtet hat.
10 - 20 pro Tag#6


----------



## murmeli1965 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Servus,
bin gerade von meinem Pfingsturlaub zurück und kann nun von meinem LL - Urlaub vom 09. bis 25.5. berichten.
Wir waren in einem Haus von Torben in Fredmose untergekommen und hatten 2 Wochen Boot gebucht.
Die erste Woche hat der Schussel allerdings unser Boot auch anderweitig vergeben 
und wir mussten ein Uttern von Haus und Boot benutzen welches Torben zugemietet hatte.
40 PS 2-Takter, da muß doch was gehen!!
Erster Tag, Sonntag, spät aufgestanden und gegen 11 Uhr am Hafen, Boot springt nicht an, ums Verrecken nicht.
Also zu Jimmy und Kerzenschlüssel ausgeliehen, Kerze war total verranzt.
Egal, um 12 Uhr ging es los, meine Eltern, meine Frau und die 2 Hundis. 
Zu Anfang mit Wobbler und Gummifisch geschleppt zwischen 4 und 8 Meter, da ging aber nichts.
Also mit Vollgas Richtung Fahrrinne, allerdings ging nicht mehr als 20 km/h.;+
An der Fahrrinne ca. 3 Stunden mit Gummi getestet und einen Dorsch mit 65 cm verhaftet, 
danach wieder zurück Richtung Heimat geschleppt und geblinkert.
Im Hafen angekommen war der Tank leer.
Gute 22 Liter Spritverbrauch für das bischen Angeln ist eindeutig zu viel und einen gescheiten Leerlauf hatte der Motor auch nicht.:c
Am Montag ging es auf Platte rund um Bagenkop mit mäßigem Erfolg aber ein paar Hornis haben wir erwischt.
Dieses Mal hatten wir nur 16 Liter Verbrauch für die paar Kilometer.:v 
Am Dienstag gab es öfter Zündaussetzer und Rauchwolken an der Fahrrinne|gr: aber auch 2 Dorsche und ein paar Wittlinge zum Räuchern#6.
Auf der Heimfahrt gab es dann eine schöne letzte Rauchwolke und der Motor hatte sein Leben ausgehaucht.|supergri
Also Torben angerufen, welcher wiederum Morten von Haus & Boot anrief er solle uns bergen.
Eine halbe Stunde später wurden wir in den Hafen zurück geschleppt, alles bestens, bis auf die 20 Liter Verbrauch.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag hatten wir ein 30 PS Limbo von Torben, das schaffte wenigstens 32 km/h bei einem Tages verbrauch von 5 - 10 Litern, erste Klasse.
Diese 2 Tage hatten wir es nur auf Hornis abgesehen von denen wir auch 20 Stück mitgenommen haben.
Ab Freitag hatten wir dann unser eigentliches 585er Limbo mit Viertakter und alles war wieder in Butter.
Mit diesem Boot konnten wir spielend die Fahrrinne erreichen und etliche Dorsche in der zweiten Woche erwischen.
Naturköder waren unschlagbar, Seeringler und Tobis waren der Renner, auch auf Wittling am Bleikopf konnten wir schöne Dorsche bis 90 cm fangen.#6Alles in Tiefen ab 22 Meter.
Allerdings nur so lange bis die Berufsfischer das wohl bemerkten und auf hunderten Metern die Kante zur Fahrrinne dicht machten.#q 
Alles in allem hat die zweite Woche unseren Urlaub aus anglerischer Sicht doch noch gerettet.
Mitgenommen haben wir insgesamt 26 Dorsche, 14 Wittlinge, 1 Scholle und 32 Hornhechte, besser wie nichts.
Aber man muß sagen, die Dorschangelei wird zunehmend schwieriger und ist sehr abhängig von der Drift im Belt.
Leider fehlen die ufernahen Dorsche komplett und ab 18 Meter Tiefe fängt man unzählige Dorsche zwischen 10 cm und 35 cm.
Das war erstmal mein Bericht und im September bin ich wieder auf LL um zu testen was im Spätsommer geht.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## shorty 38 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Klasse Bericht, das läst hoffen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies,

bin auch vom Pfingsausflug Langeland zurück und bin relativ zufrieden. Freitag war leider kein Angeln möglich da es keine Würmer mehr gab. Samstag den Tag an der Brandung Ostküste verbracht und gut 25 Platten geangelt, alles über 28 cm. Sicher waren auch mal kleinere dabei, die ich dann im Herbst wieder reinziehe...:q

Highligt war Samstag Mittag eine Meerforelle (Bild folgt) die ich bei Drill auf Wattwurm 20m vorm Ufer erwischte. 63 cm und 2,5 Kilo. War meien erste Meerforelle und stolz wie Oskar. Sonntag mal mit dem Boot von Spodsberg raus, ausschließlich auf Platte und in 3 Stunden 18 Platten über 30 cm. Hat sich also auch gelohnt. Sonntag abend noch mal in die Brandung. Da gab es zu meiner Überraschung reichlich Dorsch vom Ufer, leider nur bis 30 cm, also alles wieder rein und abgebrochen, denn die sollen weiter leben und mir nicht die Würmer killen!:q
Alles in allem super Tage, traumhaftes Wetter, Fisch war zufreidenstellend und eine schöne Premiere auf Langeland.

Gruß

Kieler Sprotte


----------



## rutic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

#hHei Sprotte wo warst du denn genau an diesem besagten 
Samstag in der Brandung


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hey rutic #h

das war in illebölle, südlich von spodsberg. war echt total genial, ich hol die Rute rein und kurz vorm Ufer muss ich den Watti genau vor Ihrem Mefomaul vorbeigedrillt haben. Dort sah man die ein oder andere Mefo im Wasser springen. Aber war ja nicht mein Zielfisch und von daher ein sehr überraschender "Beifang"! Wie gesagt, Platte ging dort auch sehr gut. 2 Stunden, gute 12 Platten.

Gruß Kieler Sprotte


----------



## rutic (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> hey rutic #h
> 
> das war in illebölle, südlich von spodsberg. war echt total genial, ich hol die Rute rein und kurz vorm Ufer muss ich den Watti genau vor Ihrem Mefomaul vorbeigedrillt haben. Dort sah man die ein oder andere Mefo im Wasser springen. Aber war ja nicht mein Zielfisch und von daher ein sehr überraschender "Beifang"! Wie gesagt, Platte ging dort auch sehr gut. 2 Stunden, gute 12 Platten.
> 
> Gruß Kieler Sprotte


 
#hHallo Sprotte
So ähnlich haben wir es gehabt .
Radarstation , Nördlich Gulsthalv ,,vor 2 Jahren
mit Wattis auf Grund 100 meter raus beim Plattenfangen
3 Mefos alle über 55cm
Und das ende Juni!!

Mein Zielfisch ist ausschließlich der Plattfisch ,aber für 
solche Überraschungen bin ich immer zu haben.
|wavey:


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo rutic,

mein Zielfisch ist auch ausschließlich der Plattfisch, aber ich angeln nicht in 100m. Meine Erfahrung der letzten 10 Jahre hat gezeigt, das 50m locker aussreichen bei den richtigen Bedingungen und der richtigen Tageszeit.
Bis nach guslav hab ich es leider nicht geschafft, war ja nur 3 Tage dort, aber hab auch nur gutes über die Stelle gehört. Werd im Herbst nochmal hin.


----------



## rutic (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Hallo rutic,
> 
> mein Zielfisch ist auch ausschließlich der Plattfisch, aber ich angeln nicht in 100m. Meine Erfahrung der letzten 10 Jahre hat gezeigt, das 50m locker aussreichen bei den richtigen Bedingungen und der richtigen Tageszeit.
> Bis nach guslav hab ich es leider nicht geschafft, war ja nur 3 Tage dort, aber hab auch nur gutes über die Stelle gehört. Werd im Herbst nochmal hin.




Es gibt viele Stellen da reichen 50 m. auch ohneweiteres aus 
Warscheinlich auch jahreszeitlich und klimabedingt unterschiedlich.
Wir platzieren meistens zum Beginn der Sitzung eine Rute nah und eine weit.
Oft ist es so,daß weiter raus etwas weniger aber dafür großere Platten sind .Muß aber nicht so sein  (probieren
hängt auch mit dem Untergrund zusammen)
Unsere Größten bisher waren 56 ,57 u. 58 cm.
Radar st. am Betonrohr in ca. 80 meter (Juni)
Wollen jetzt im Sept. los ,dann haben sie mehr auf der Gräte.

Eine komplette Nachtschicht haben wir noch nicht gemacht ,weil spätestens in der Dämmerung die Babydorsche 
kamen.


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Das mit den Babydorschen kann ich nur bestätigen. Da konnten wir die Uhr nach stellen. Kaum setzte die Dämmerung ein, nicht ein Schollenbiss mehr, sondern nur die kleinen Dorsche und die waren in Wurfweite von 30-50m.

Werd wohl die erste Septemberwoche hoch und dann mal schauen. Werden dann wohl mal ne woche machen, bringt ja doch mehr.

Die Schollengrößen von dir können sich aber sehen lassen.:m

Meine größte liegt bei 43 cm, hatte aber gute 800 gramm auf den Gräten!


----------



## kleinerdorsch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies #h
Hier nun der versprochene Bericht unserer Tour vom 23.05-30.05.
Samstag Anreise und Übernahme von Haus und Boot. 
Kurzes 2 stündiges antesten...... 1 gut maßiger Dorsch.
Sonntag und Montag........gute fischerei an der Kante zur Fahrrinne etwas nördlich zur grünen Tonne DW 53. 
33 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 78cm sowie unzählbare kleine!!!
Ab Dienstag gabs dann starken Westwind, der ein fischen auf Dorsch fast unmöglich machte. Ich sage bewusst unmöglich, weil es immer noch etliche Kamikaze Angler versuchen, weit draussen auf Dorsch zu fischen obwohl alle sagen, man solle es lieber unter Land auf Platte probieren.
Aufgrund von Leichtsinn kam es wohl auch in diesem Jahr wieder zu einem tragischen Unfall, bei dem ein Boot mit 4 Personen kenterte und ein Angler wohl einen Herzinfarkt erlitt und diesem wohl, nach Erzählungen her, im Krankenhaus verstarb!!!!!
Wie es genau zu dem Unfall kam, weiß ich leider nicht, möchte aber den Hinterbliebenen mein Beileid aussprechen.

Wir haben am Dienstag und Mittwoch unter Land auf Plattfisch geangelt mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg :c.
Irgendwie geht dat bei uns immer inne Hose......haben es gerade mal auf 10 Platte gebracht#c. 
Hab dafür aber mal eben inner Stunde 12 Hornies 
verhaftet #h.
Der Donnerstag war dann mal komplett Sendepause.......Windböen, bei den man sich, ohne auf die Nase zu fallen,  nach vorne beugen konnte|bigeyes!!!!War aber nich schlimm.....so nen Tag mit ganz viel :#2: und nem Kartenspiel war auch ganz lustig |clown:. Dementsprechend war dann der Freitag |bigeyes|closed:|sagnix|muahah:.
Haben bis 11.00 Uhr gefischt, 6 Dorsche noch mitgenommen und anschließend in aller Ruhe unsere Klamotten zur Abbreise bereit  gemacht.
Fazit der Woche; hätte ds Wetter ein bischen besser mirgespielt, so denke ich, hätten wir noch etwas besser gefangen. Wir haben einige Angler gesehen, die viele gute Fische bis knapp 15 Pfund gefangen haben. Wenn die  vielen kleinen Dorsche dann auch noch hochkommen, so wird die fischerei in den nächsten Jahren vielleicht auch wieder etwas einfacher.
 Gruß   Rolf


----------



## SteinbitIII (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hier auch mal ne Langelandfangmeldung 

http://zandertwistern.de/News.html

scheint ja doch noch was zu gehen...sollte Mut machen #h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ja schaun wir mal!
Sind ab Samstag 14 Tage in Spodsbjerg! Wird wie immer sein!
Sucherrei ohne ENDE ABER EIN PAAR Dorsche werden wir schon erlegen!!!:m
Sind mit rotem VW Bus unterwegs, falls uns jemand trifft!
Gruß:vik:
Tom


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Haaaaaaaaaaalllllllloooooooo!!!!!!
Wollt Ihr mir erzählen, das keiner mehr auf Langeland war!!!! Oder seid Ihr alle nur zu faul zum schreiben???? ):vik:
Kann doch nicht sein, das jeder nur lesen will :q.
Also!! Alle die auf Langeland waren werden hiermit aufgerufen Ihr statement abzugeben |bla: :m.
Gruß  Rolf |wavey:


----------



## kleinerdorsch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ne Langelandfangmeldung
> 
> http://zandertwistern.de/News.html
> 
> scheint ja doch noch was zu gehen...sollte Mut machen #h


 
Hallo Steinbitt III,
kannst Du mir sagen, wo auf Langeland die Bilder gemacht wurden, bzw die Fische gefangen wurden????
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## zäpfchen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute,

mein Bruder ist gerade mit seiner Truppe in Bukkemose und alle sind ziemlich frustriert. Werder vom Boot noch vom Strand haben sie außer kleiner Dorsche was landen können. 
Er hat mich angefleht ob ich im Board um Rat und Hilfe fragen kann weil sie Samstag wieder nach hause kommen. Er möchte morgen noch den Urlaub retten. Wer kann helfen.
Er hat schon vor zum Forellenpuff zu fahren. Er sagt Teich voll, Bisse nix.
Also wer hilft einer ziemlich verzweifelten Truppe auf Langeland?

zäpfchen

...und immer nen handbreiten Dorsch am Arsch....


----------



## Multe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej zäpfchen, leider kannst du deinem Bruder sagen, das bis Samstag wohl nichts mehr in die Kiste kommt. Wenn er jetzt aus dem Fenster guckt, sieht er nur Regen und den Sturm. Laut DMI kommt es noch besser. Haben 18m/sek gemeldet.
Tut mir leid, dir diese Antwort geben zu müsse aber am Wetter kann man nichts drehen.
gruß Multe


----------



## zäpfchen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
Hej Multe,
danke für die superschnelle Antwort. wusste doch dass man sich auf die Boardies verlassen kann.
Oben siehst du die sieben Gesichter wie sie gerade auf Langeland sitzen.
Ich hab meinem Bruder schon gesimmst. Sie tragen es mit Fassung und werden sich wohl jetzt mit aller Gewalt betäuben und Samstag erst wieder aufstehen. Heute haben sie im Ferienhaus Golf gespielt. (Die sind nervlich glaube ich schon am Anschlag).

Mein Bruder hat die Hoffnung wenigstens noch am Forellenpuff was zu haken. Hast du da vielleicht schon Erfahrungen gesammelt.

zäpfchen

....und auch mal nen handbreiten Zander....


----------



## Multe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej zäpfchen, er soll mal ganz früh rausgehen, wenn es gerade hell wird. Dann mit Power Bait probieren. 
Den Köder soll er immer in Bewegung halten und dem Teig eine leichte L-Form geben, damit dieser sich leicht dreht.
Dann klappt das wenigstens mit den Forellen.
gruß Multe


----------



## zäpfchen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Okay ich post zurück wenn es was geworden ist. Dann bist du zum Räuchern gerne eingeladen.|supergri

zäpfchen

wo liegt mainhausen|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej zäpfchen, ich melde mich nochmal. Haben die denn kein Gerät für Mefos dabei??
Diese Woche wurden noch gute Fische gefangen. Sie sollen einmal, nach Lunden oder Dimesodde, wenn der Wind aus NW kommt. Besser ist es sie gehen zu Torben und fragen wo gerade was läuft.
Mainhausen liegt in Hessen ca 35 km von Frankfurt  und die Anreise zum Räuchern ist doch etwas zu lang.
gruß Multe


----------



## zäpfchen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Tja,
ich wollte ihm meine Mefo-Rute und die Wathose mitgeben, aber das war ihm dann zu viel.
Das ist auch nicht so sein Ding.

Aber wer ist Torben?

zäpfchen

..und 'n hecht wär nicht schlecht


----------



## Multe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Torben Hansen verleiht da in der Ecke Häuser und auch Boote. Er hat in Tryggellev auch noch einen kleinen Angelladen und kennt sich sehr gut im Süden der Insel aus.
Habe übrigens auch gerade Besuch aus deiner Ecke. Die beiden kommen aus Zeven.
gruß Multe


----------



## zäpfchen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

 Hej Multe,

Danke noch mal.

Habe es gleich weiter gegeben.

zäpfchen



Zeven ist von uns auch schon ein bischen weg.


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Diese Woche wurden noch gute Fische gefangen. Sie sollen einmal, nach Lunden oder Dimesodde, wenn der Wind aus NW kommt.



Jepp - der Multe kennt sich auf LL offenbar aus #6

Dimesodde oder SO-Seite müsste aber auch ohne Wathose was zu machen sein - zumindest mit 'nem Blinker.
Morgens sehr zeitig oder abends ins Dunkelwerden reinfischen. Wenn die Jungs Zeug für den P&T mithaben, dann vielleicht auch Sbirus. 2,5 m Vorfach und 'ne Fliege. Wird natürlich vom Strand aus nicht einfach - ist aber zu machen. 





Multe schrieb:


> Besser ist es sie gehen zu Torben und fragen wo gerade was läuft.



Hätt' ich auch vorgeschlagen. Da evtl. auchein paar fängige Fliegen kaufen.


----------



## zäpfchen (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Danke auch dafür.

Mal sehen ob die Spezialisten damit was anfangen können.
Ich galube wenn nicht, dann fahren die nächstes Jahr wieder nach Irland zum Hechtangeln.


zäpfchen:vik:


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Für morgen ne  5 aus West, evtl mit nem guten Boot 200mtr raus und auf Platte. Aber nur mit Anker. Bukkemose liegt im Windschatten. Müsste man aus Sicherheitsgründen vor Ort entscheiden.
Grüße


----------



## Multe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej zäpfchen,warum nach Irland??? Auch in DK gibt es viele und auch große Hechte ( *Gedde *nennen sie sich in DK) siehe hier http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/nyheder/2009/Januar/Beet_paa_juletur_med_storfangst/
Nicht nur Hechte, auch große Zander und Barsche werden gefangen.
gruß Multe


----------



## Multe (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Forellenhunter, DMI hat bis 13-18m/sek aus NW gemeldet. Das ist KEINE Windstärke 5. Ich würde da weder von Bukkemose noch sonst von irgendwo nicht rausfahren. Sollte der Wind nur kurzzeitig drehen, dann kommt da keiner mehr an Land. 
gruß Multe


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich bin von dem hier ausgegangen, da soll es eine 5 werden. Deshalb meinte ich ja auch man muss es sich an Ort und Stelle anschauen. Und Sicherheit geht natürlich vor!!!
Grüße


----------



## Multe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Forellenhunter, ich schaue immer bei DMI. Da hast du auch eine Animation über Wind, Strömung und Wellen für die nächsten 24 Std. http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/baltsund.htm
Dann schau ich für die aktuelle Situation immer unter http://www.trafikken.dk/wimpdoclet.asp?page=document&objno=117000
Die letzte Entscheidung treffe ich aber immer vor Ort und lieber einmal mehr im Hafen bleiben als absaufen.
Ich bin so oft auf LL und da kommt es auf eine Ausfahrt mehr oder weniger nicht an.
gruß Multe


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wenn ich mir aber das anschaue, das kleine Belt liegt auch im Windschatten und da sieht man kaum Wellen. Von hier aus werden wir das nicht entscheiden können. Und letztendlich hast Du Recht: Lieber mal im Hafen bleiben.
Grüße


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandboardies...#h

hat jemand Erfahrung für Juli auf Langeland bezüglich Brandungsangeln? Da könnte ja schon Aal laufen oder?

Danke für tipps!!#6


----------



## Fluke (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

War vom 06.06.2009 1 Woche in Spodsbjerg. Wetter relativ windig. Ab Donnerstag Mittag auch mit Sturmböen aus West. Konnten etliche Platte vom Boot landen (ca. 300 m südlich des gelben Turms). Dieses Jahr gibt es sehr viele Kleindorsche (ca. 25 cm), da kommt Hoffnung für das nächste Jahr auf.

Haben auch einige gute Dorsche gefangen (1. Grüne Tonne und zwischen der ersten und zweiten Roten Tonne nördlich vom Hafen).


----------



## Greenhorn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Waren wie Fluke ebenfalls ab 6.6. in Spodsbjerg. Ergänzung zu den äußeren Bedingungen: Strömung war großteils (zu) stark aus Süd. Wir haben ebenfalls den einen oder anderen Größeren in der von Fluke beschriebenen Region gefangen. So viel Zeit, and verschiedenen Orten gezielt zu suchen, war dann aufgrund der Bedingungen auch nicht. Die hohe Anzahl der Kleinen war sehr auffällig. Sie waren praktisch auch auf allen Tiefen unterwegs, von ü. 30m bis zu den Plattfischbänken. Nachher sind wir dazu übergegangen, die Beifänger wegzulassen, um an den Kleinen vorbeizuangeln.

Service und Flexibilität von Nikolaj (IBI) war wie immer sehr angenehm.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So jetzt sind 2 Wochen Langeland auch wieder Geschichte!
Vom 6.6.-20.6. haben wir wieder Spodsbjerg unsicher gemacht!
Wie meine Vorredner bereits erwähnten war relativ viel Wind in der ersten Woche! Wir konnten auch nur 2 mal raus!
Auffällig viele kleine Dorsche in allen Tiefen- wenn nur 50 % überbleiben ist nächstes Jahr richtig Fisch zu erwarten.
Wir haben eine Truppe Holländer getroffen, die arg traurig waren, denn sie fingen fast nichts-waren das erste Mal da, was wieder zeigt daß man auch im Belt sich auskennen und Glück haben muß!
Die zweite Woche war vom Wetter schöner, aber auch der stramme Westwind zwang wieder viele Boote unter Land auf Plattfisch zu gehen.
Trotzdem waren auch gute Dorsche im Belt unterwegs.
Wie immer der Sportplatz oder das Bermuda Dreieck brachten schöne Fische.
Wir hatten 2 10-Pfünder und einen 8 Pfünder. Letztendlich ging wieder eine Styrobox voll Filet mit nach Hause.
Die großen bissen von 18-35m meist auf rote Pilker oder Beifänger!
Rot-schwarze größere Beifänger brachten die größten Fische !
Die östlichen Kanten zwischen roter Tonne und Bermuda und die Kanten südlich des grünen Turms und rotem Turm brachten Ergebnisse!
Aber wie gesagt ist Glück und richtige Position zur richtigen Zeit 
entscheidend!
Bin jedoch guter Hoffnung für nächstes Jahr.
Man fängt seine Fische, aber das Filetmachen wie vor Jahren ist nicht mehr möglich und auch nicht notwendig!#c
Trotzdem ist für mich Langeland immer noch Angelland!!#6


----------



## goeddoek (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wieder mal ein toller Bericht von Dir - schönen dank dafür :m

Freut mich, dass ihr einen schönen Urlaub und gute Fänge hattet.


----------



## muz660socke (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Tom
Schöner Bericht, schöne Bilder. Das macht lust auf mehr.

Gruß, Gerd


----------



## bguenmot (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi Tom,
war in der von Dir benannten Zeit ebenfalls mit meiner Segelcrew in Spodsbjerg. Haben auch gefischt, leider nicht mit sonderlichen Erfolg, na ja, satt mit Fisch habe ich die Jung's aber dennoch bekommen.

Deinen roten VW-Bulli habe ich in der benannten Zeit 3-4 mal auf'n Hafenparkplatz gesehen, leider keinen pers. Kontakt zustande gebracht.

Glückwunsch zu der Styrokiste mit Filets in so kurzer Zeit.

BB


----------



## Spritie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandfans,

 war denn keiner mehr vor Ort? Wie sieht es momentan dort aus?
Samstag geht es los, nach einem Jahr Pause. Die Vorfreude ist mal wieder riesig.

viele grüße


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hey Jungs nicht so sparsam mit dem Schreiben ,auch wenn`s weh tut


----------



## Tomgala (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ja, ja, ja...gebt´s mir !
Mehr von den Berichten welche die Vorfreude steigern !
Wir sind mit 3 Mann ab dem 15.08 in Spodsbjerg / Langeland mit nem Kahn von IBI unterwegs. Bier Trinken...rumhängen und endlos ANGELN...Ihr wisst schon...was Männer halt so machen im Urlaub.
Haben ´ne weiße Iveco Pritsche (wegen der Massen an Ausrüstung und so...). Wer ist noch da ?
Lasst mal was hören.
Grüße an alle Boardies


----------



## damaja (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Tach liebe Boardies!
Wir waren vom 4.07. bis 11.07 auf Langeland, genauer gesagt in Spodsbjerg. Gleich am Samstag haben wir unser Boot von IBI übernommen, dazu muss ich vorneweg ein grosses Lob an Nikolaj von IBI aussprechen. (da können sich die Jungs von Haus und Schro** `ne Scheibe abschneiden). Die ersten 4 Tage angelten wir in der gegend der grünen Tonne (DW53) und der roten Tonne (DW50)bei ca. 25m.tiefe, was uns ca.15 Fische bis je ca. 2kg. gewicht brachte, und ca. 300 "möchtegerndorsche" die wir wieder zurück in den Belt entlassen haben. Etwas genervt von dem vielen Kleindorsch änderten wir am Mittwoch unsere Taktik und fuhren zum grünen Turm (DW55), dort ca.300m. nördlich des Turms drifteten wir bei mässigem Westwind von 20m. tiefe ins Fahrwasser, und bei jeder drift hatte mind. einer von uns an der 40 meter Marke einen Dorsch zwischen 3 und 6kg. drillen dürfen . Nach ca. 15 drifts hatte keiner auf dem Boot noch Lust zu angeln:q. Abends fuhren wir fast immer zum Plattfischangeln zum gelben Turm, dort ging es zu, wie bei einem Fischhändler in der tiefe von ca. 6m. kostete ein Platten nur umgerechnet einen Wattwurm:q. Donnerstag und Freitag konnten wir nicht mehr rausfahren , da das Wetter es nicht mehr richtig zugelassen hat. Hat uns aber auch nix ausgemacht, so konnten wir in Ruhe die Insel erkunden.
Alles in allem war das ne tolle Woche und Fisch gabs auch reichlich auf dem Tisch!

MfG

Alex


----------



## Schlemmerlehrling (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Tomgala schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja...gebt´s mir !
> Mehr von den Berichten welche die Vorfreude steigern !
> Wir sind mit 3 Mann ab dem 15.08 in Spodsbjerg / Langeland mit nem Kahn von IBI unterwegs. Bier Trinken...rumhängen und endlos ANGELN...Ihr wisst schon...was Männer halt so machen im Urlaub.
> Haben ´ne weiße Iveco Pritsche (wegen der Massen an Ausrüstung und so...). Wer ist noch da ?
> ...




Moinsen Tomgala,

wir ( 3 Mann ) sind auch vom 15.08. - 22.08. bei IBI  #h. Waren sonst auch immer bei Haus & Schro...

Gruß Schlemmer


----------



## Schlemmerlehrling (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



damaja schrieb:


> Tach liebe Boardies!
> Wir waren vom 4.07. bis 11.07 auf Langeland, genauer gesagt in Spodsbjerg. Gleich am Samstag haben wir unser Boot von IBI übernommen, dazu muss ich vorneweg ein grosses Lob an Nikolaj von IBI aussprechen. (da können sich die Jungs von Haus und Schro** `ne Scheibe abschneiden). Die ersten 4 Tage angelten wir in der gegend der grünen Tonne (DW53) und der roten Tonne (DW50)bei ca. 25m.tiefe, was uns ca.15 Fische bis je ca. 2kg. gewicht brachte, und ca. 300 "möchtegerndorsche" die wir wieder zurück in den Belt entlassen haben. Etwas genervt von dem vielen Kleindorsch änderten wir am Mittwoch unsere Taktik und fuhren zum grünen Turm (DW55), dort ca.300m. nördlich des Turms drifteten wir bei mässigem Westwind von 20m. tiefe ins Fahrwasser, und bei jeder drift hatte mind. einer von uns an der 40 meter Marke einen Dorsch zwischen 3 und 6kg. drillen dürfen . Nach ca. 15 drifts hatte keiner auf dem Boot noch Lust zu angeln:q. Abends fuhren wir fast immer zum Plattfischangeln zum gelben Turm, dort ging es zu, wie bei einem Fischhändler in der tiefe von ca. 6m. kostete ein Platten nur umgerechnet einen Wattwurm:q. Donnerstag und Freitag konnten wir nicht mehr rausfahren , da das Wetter es nicht mehr richtig zugelassen hat. Hat uns aber auch nix ausgemacht, so konnten wir in Ruhe die Insel erkunden.
> Alles in allem war das ne tolle Woche und Fisch gabs auch reichlich auf dem Tisch!
> 
> ...




Moinsen, 

wieviel Gramm habt ihr ranhängen müssen ? Wir waren sonst immer im April bez. Oktober/ Nov. da. In der Zeit sind die Fische immer unter Land also ca. 40-50 Gramm Jigkopf. Im Sommer waren wir noch nie vor Ort. Gruß Schlemmer


----------



## Stefan W. (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wir sind auch letztes Wochenende von Langeland wieder
gekommen. Wenn der Wind es zugelassen hat, sind wir auf
Dorsch gefahren, mit gutem Erfolg. Wir haben Dorsche bis 
80 cm gefangen. Die Masse an Klein.- bis Kleinst-dorschen
lässt für die nächsten Jahre hoffen. Aber auch gute Fische
sind genug im Belt vorhanden.  Bei den Plattfischen ist es 
ähnlich. Auf Tiefen zwischen 6 bis 13 m fängt man gute
Plattfische, aber auch hier ist sehr viel Nachwuchs unterwegs.
Selbst beim Plattfische angeln war man vor den kleinen Dorschen
nicht sicher. Alles in allem eine schöne Woche, wäre schön wenn
der Wind an einigen Tagen weniger gewesen wäre, dann hätte
man mehr auf Dorsch fischen können. 

PS. wir hatten das Gefühl, das zwei Generationen an Dorschen
fast nicht vorhanden sind, weil man entweder Fische bis 
ca 40cm gefangen hat, oder gleich Fische über 55.|kopfkrat
Kann ja sein das es anderen Anglern auch aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Jungs, wir sind auch vom 1. - 22. August bei IBI. ( Boot 34 )
Ist eigentlich die beste Zeit im Jahr für richtig gute Dorsche zufangen.  
Die Dänen , die mit der Hanne im Belt fischen waren, hatten schon Fische von über 10kg.
gruß 
Multe


----------



## damaja (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Schlemmerlehrling schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> wieviel Gramm habt ihr ranhängen müssen ? Wir waren sonst immer im April bez. Oktober/ Nov. da. In der Zeit sind die Fische immer unter Land also ca. 40-50 Gramm Jigkopf. Im Sommer waren wir noch nie vor Ort. Gruß Schlemmer




Also, wir angelten  fast immer mit 75gr., nur in der Tiefe bei 40 meter war das etwas zu wenig, da hatten wir 125gr. dran. 

MfG

Alex


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Schlemmerlehrling, mein schwerster Jigkopf, den ich auf LL dabei habe hat 100gr. Das reicht in der Regel vollkommen aus. Ist die Strömung stärker, so hast du dann gewaltige Probleme die großen Dorsche nach oben zu holen. Dann kannst du nur den Motor starten und gegen die Strömung fahren.
Wir fahren dann lieber in den Hafen und warten bis sich die Strömung dreht oder nachlässt. Kannst du auch bei www.dmi.dk  anschauen aber nur in dänisch.
Bei IBI gibt es auch wieder GULP Saltwater zur Probe. Das solltest du unbedingt mal zum Dorschangeln probieren.
gruß Multe


----------



## sunrise (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

bin vom 22 an eine Woche in Hov auf LL. Hat dort schon jemand Erfahrung war das Brandungsangeln auf PLatte bzw auf MEFO angeht? Köder, Technik usw? und vor allem, ob dieses Jahr was geht? Welche Wind und strömungsrichtung und evtl auch seekarten. 

Gruß

Sunrise


----------



## Multe (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej sunrise, erstmal herzlich willkommen im Board. Rund um den Hov Leuchtturm kannst du Ende August sehr gute und fette Platte fangen. Ob es mit den Mefos da schon klappt wirst du sehen. Die kommen eigentlich erst im September dicht unter Land. Aber du kannst es ja mal ganz früh am Morgen oder in der Nacht probieren.
Wie der Wind  und die Strömung in dieser Woche sein wird kann ich dir jetzt leider nicht sagen. Kannst ja mal kurz vor deiner Abreise  bei DMI reinschauen und da kannst du es ja sehen.
gruß Multe


----------



## sunrise (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Danke Danke, hört sich ja alles gut an Warst du schon mal dort? Benötigt man dort eine Watthose? Welche Windrichtung wäre denn optimal? 

Gruß

Sunrise


----------



## Multe (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej sunrise, sicher kenne ich mich auf der Insel aus. Ich bin jedes Jahr für 5-6 Wochen da oben.
Wathose kannst du bei Hov Fyr ( Leuchtturm ) zu Hause lassen, denn da hast du gleich tiefes Wasser, einen abwechslungsreichen Untergrund und auch große Steine.
Auf Mefos würde ich es südlich vom Turm probieren.
Leicht westlicher Wind würde dir in Hov gut helfen.
gruß Multe


----------



## sunrise (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Perfekt, da freut man sich doch gleich mehr auf den Urlaub bei diesen Aussichten=) Werd bestimmt Berichten!


----------



## onze (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

moin,
werd auch ab dem 26.7. in der gegend um ristinge sein.
wie weit muss man vom strand auswerfen um chance auf platte zu haben?
möcht mir für die woche nu keine  brandungsruten kaufen und frage mich ob ich mit meinen 08/15 ruten weit genug raus komme...ansonsten werd ich mich aufs spinnen beschränken
mfg


----------



## Der Hexer (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> PS. wir hatten das Gefühl, das zwei Generationen an Dorschen
> fast nicht vorhanden sind, weil man entweder Fische bis
> ca 40cm gefangen hat, oder gleich Fische über 55.|kopfkrat
> Kann ja sein das es anderen Anglern auch aufgefallen ist.



hey, das liegt daran, dass in den laichgebieten des westlichen dorschbestandes der sauerstoffgehalt zu niedrig war. in den jahren hat sich der dorsch tatsächlich nicht fortgepflanzt. 

zumindest wenn ich das noch richtig in erinnerung hab, hatte das grad in ner vorlesung.

"Wird das alte Wasser nicht ständig durch
Salzwassereinbrüche aus dem Skagerrak
ausgetauscht, residiert es in den Becken und der
Sauerstoffgehalt nimmt ab – der Meeresboden
wird nach einigen Jahren anoxisch, es bildet sich
unterhalb ca. 100m Schwefelwasserstoff H2S."

"80er: O2 Einbruch in Gotlandbecken & Danziger Tief – Dorsch
Rekrutierung nur aus Bornholmbecken! Guter Sprottnachwuchs hält
Laicherbestand noch eine Weil hoch.
Höhere Temp. (inkl. Eismangel) favorisieren Sprotte, ebenso wie
Fischereidruck auf Dorsch, der an seiner Verbreitungsgrenze von O2,S, T
abhängt. Für 2009 Dorsch (West 15% ↓), Hering und Sprott Quoten
runter, Dorsch (Ost ↑)"

und dann war is mir da noch was mit der rippenqualle im gedechnis, die sich vom dorchlaich ernährt.



achja ende juli bin ich auch für 3 tage auf langeland. hab grad mal angefangen hier n bisschen zu lesen und hab gemerkt, dass ich wohl nicht aufm neusten stand war/bin, was die dorschangelei angeht.
also ich hab auf langeland bisher  nur mit pilker gefischt und dann meisten auch einer über 100g, bei starker strömung auch gerne mal 250g |rolleyes.

was ich so gelesen hab schein ja alle mit gummifisch zu angeln? kommt der überhaupt unten an ohne sich gleich 500m in der horrizontalen zu bewegebn? und wie schwer sollten dann die jig-köpfe sein usw? und angeltechnik? wie beim zanderangeln oder kann man auch ganz normal pilken? und rute, kann ich dann auch die angeln nehmen, die ich zum zanderangeln nehme (3m 60-100g wurfgewicht)?

wie ihr seht bin ich weiß gott alles andere als ein profi. wär nett, wenn ihr mir den ein oder anderen tipp geben könntet#6.


----------



## Fleiginho (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Also egal ob Langeland oder sonst wo in der Ostsee angel ich immer mit ner 80-120 Gramm WG Baitcast rute. Bestückt ist diese mit ner kleinen Multirolle die wiederum mit ner 13er oder 15er Fireline bespult ist. Jigköpfe verwende ich so zwischen 50 und 120 Gramm. Hab bis letztes Jahr auch mehr gepilkt (mit der gleichen Rute-Rolle-Schnur Kombi), aber der letzte Langelandurlaub hat gezeigt, dass man die Dickeren Dorsch besser auf Gummi fängt. 

Zur Methode, die Schnur immer schön stramm haben, damit man die Bisse bemerkt die in der Absinkphase des Köders stattfinden. Gummifarbe: Bei uns liefen braune Fischchen am Besten.

Nicht vergessen solltest du ne leichte Spinnrute mit MEFO Ködern. Die Chancen nen Hornhechtschwarm zu treffen waren im letzten Jahr sehr gut. Um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden musst die Harken mit Wolle umgarnen, oder ganz gegen ein Faden Tauschen.


----------



## Der Hexer (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hey, danke für deine antwort! 

und wie groß die gummifische so?  12, 15 cm, größer oder kleiner? welche mit schaufel, welche ohne oder egal?

will zumindest sehn, dass ich wenigstens mit dem "richtigen" köder angel. dann blieben nur noch eventuell mangelndes können und das problem die richtigen stellen zu finden, aber wird schon#6.  ich freu mich schon riesig, endlich wieder meeresangeln, nächste woche mittwoch gehts rund.


----------



## UMK (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind in den ersten beiden Augustwochen zum ersten Mal auf Langeland und wollen auch in der Brandung angeln. Bin gerade dabei, so langsam die Klamotten zusammen zu legen. Habe da mal 'ne vielleicht ungewöhnliche Frage. Da ohnehin schon jede Menge Angelkram zusammenkommt, würde ich gern nur das Notwendigste zusammenpacken.

Bekommt man am Strand Erdspiesse ordentlich in den Boden gesteckt oder sollte ich lieber den großen Brandungsrutenhalter einpacken, um die Ruten vernünftig aufgestellt zu bekommen?

Und wenn über die Postings hier der ein oder andere uns noch eine gute Stelle für's Brandungsangeln verraten möchte, würden wir uns freuen. Den ein oder anderen Platten würden wir ja schon gern erwischen. 

Besten Dank und viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej UMK, kannst du mal kurz posten wo du auf LL wohnst. So kann ich dir in der Nähe einige Plätze sagen.
Wollt ihr auch mit dem Boot raus. Wenn ja, von wo.
Im Moment werden im tiefen Wasser gute Dorsche gefangen.
Den Brandungsrutenhalter würde ich auf alle Fälle mitnehmen, denn an vielen Stellen sind Steine am Strand.
gruß Multe


----------



## stama (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,
bin auch das erste Mal in LL. Wir sind in Ristinge, hast du da ein paar gute Stellen, die du uns verraten kannst? Ich denke mal ich versuch es vom Land aus (Boot traue ich mich alleine nicht als Süsswasserkapitän ) )-
auch hab ich bisher nichts gefunden, wo ich ein paar Würmer oder Tobis kaufen kann. Oder klappt auch Gummifisch vom Strand aus auf Platte?? Fragen über Fragen, ich versuch mich das erste Mal im Salzwasser, daher alles verdammich neu und ungewohnt.
Wie weit muss man denn überhaupt von Strand aus ins Meer werfen ?
...  ich hör lieber auf, sonst sprudeln nochmehr Anfängerfragen raus.
Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir ein bischen helfen würdest.
Grüße
Marko


----------



## onze (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

moin,
http://www.angelcentrum.dk/ hier gibts schonmal die würmer(und bestimmt einige tipps vor ort), würd mich aber auch über weitere hilfestellungen freuen....ist die steilküste bei ristinge eine gute stelle zb, und auf der wievielten sandbank sind die platten abends zu finde, etc...
mfg


----------



## onze (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

und wie sieht das vor ristinges strand mit der strömung aus? braucht man diese krallenbleie?


----------



## Multe (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej onze, bei Badewetter hast du halt Probleme mit den Badegästen in Ristinge. 
Ausweichen könntest du dann nach Gulstav ( Downs Klint ) oder du müsstest früh am Morgen oder am Abend ans Wasser.
Wenn du starken auflandigen Wind oder Seitenwind hast, kommst ohne Krallenbleie nicht aus. Im Normalfall brauchst du keine Krallen.
Wo die Platten gerade liegen musst du schon selber rausfinden, denn je nach Strömung und Futterangebot liegen sie weiter oder näher am Ufer.
Wirf so weit wie du kannst raus und kurble dann im Minutentakt 1-2 Meter ein bis du einen Biß hast. Thomas kann dir im Laden die aktuellsten Infos geben.
gruß Multe


----------



## onze (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

alles klar, vielen dank


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

http://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Langeland-K%C3%BCste-K%C3%BCstenangeln-Bootsangeln/dp/3937868062

Kauf Dir den Angelführer und Du bist top informiert. Der Rest bei Thomas in Spodsbjerg!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Tomgala (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Schlemmerlehrling schrieb:


> Moinsen Tomgala,
> 
> wir ( 3 Mann ) sind auch vom 15.08. - 22.08. bei IBI #h. Waren sonst auch immer bei Haus & Schro...
> 
> Gruß Schlemmer


 

Gute Sache das..
Wir kommen aus der Gegend Hameln / Rinteln / Extertal.
Waren das letze Mal auch bei Haus und.....
Hoffentlich können wir raus !
Die Boote die wir von IBI gesehen haben waren Top.#6
Man sieht sich vor Ort.
Menno...noch drei Wochen arbeiten !|uhoh:


----------



## BSZocher (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin!
Wie schaut es denn mit Makrele aus?


----------



## sunrise (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Makrele gibts meines wissens nach nur in der Nordsee.... 
aber berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege....=)


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

..liegst falsch!


----------



## sunrise (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

gut vllt gibts den noch woanders, aber nicht in der ostsee?!


----------



## Multe (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ja sunrise, da liegst du ganz falsch. Im Sommer werden kann man ganz gezielt vor Langeland den flinken Räubern nachstellen. Ein sehr guter Platz ist vor Spodsbjerg der gelbe Turm.
Fänge von 100 und mehr Makrelen kann man zwar nicht erwarten, aber so um die 20 Stück kann man schon schaffen.
Auch rund um Lohals werden immer gute Makrelenfänge gemeldet.
gruß Multe


----------



## sunrise (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

wieder was dazugelernt=) 
geht da auch aus der brandung was?


----------



## Der Hexer (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hi, ich wollte heute die gummifische bestellen, daher wärs nett, wenn mir einer nochmal meine frage beantworten könnte, wie groß denn die gummifische sein sollten?


----------



## BSZocher (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



sunrise schrieb:


> Makrele gibts meines wissens nach nur in der Nordsee....



|peinlich

Den "Erst Mal GOOGELN und dann Schreiben Smiley" hab ich nicht gefunden....... käm aber hinzu 

@all: Bin ab Samstag in der Nähe. Sind denn schon "Tigerleins" da dieses Jahr?


----------



## Heringsfresser (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@ Hexer:
Brauchst die Gummifische nicht zu groß wählen. So 10 cm hat letztes jahr gut funktioniert. meistens haben wir die noch hinter dem kopf abgeschnitten, damit sie gut auf die dorschbomben passten. bei der drift letztes jahr hatten wir dorschbomben von 90 oder 110 g an der schnur.
ich würde sagen, je nach drift wirst du mit einem 15 cm gummifisch auch nicht viel freude haben, weil der grundkontakt fehlt. kann man aber allgemein auch wiederum nicht sagen, musst du einfach mal probieren.
viel spaß auf der insel! schreib nachher mal wies war!

gruß!


----------



## Fleiginho (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Hexer

kann mich dem Beitrag vom flemmi nur anschließen. Kann natürlich sein, dass es im Herbst anders ist als jetzt im Sommer. Keinen Plan. Gummisfische kannste aber auch vor Ort kaufen, und fragen auf was im Moment gefangen wird.


----------



## Der Hexer (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

dank an euch beide, hab heute material bestellt :m.

werd danach mal berichten wies lief (hoffentlich wird das wetter nochmal n ticken besser).


----------



## Der Hexer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hmpf, jetzt sind die sachen da und keiner der 10cm gummifische passt auf die jigköpfe |gr:.


----------



## Fleiginho (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Spielt nicht so die Rolle. Schneid den Gummifischen einfach den Kopf ab.


----------



## Sauerland (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,
wenn Ihr zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Dorsche fangen wollt sind grosse Köder angesagt, je grösser je besser.

Mit dem Kleinkram an Ködern werden nur Massen von Kleinfischen verangelt.

Schaut mal auf die HP von Spodsbjerghavn. Unter Angeln/Angelbilder zeigt Euch ein Insider ein paar schöne Dorsche. Wenn ich es recht erkenne angelt der mit Grossködern, mach ich z.B. auch und fängt ......

S.


----------



## Der Hexer (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Fleiginho schrieb:


> Spielt nicht so die Rolle. Schneid den Gummifischen einfach den Kopf ab.




die sind zu klein :c


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Du bekommst den ganzen Krempel bei Thomas in Spodsbjerg!
Wenn auch etwas teurer|uhoh:|uhoh:
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Fleiginho (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Und bei Ole, auch etwas teurer...


----------



## Stefan W. (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ole Dehn hat in Spodsbjerg seine Türen geschlossen.


----------



## Fleiginho (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Echt? Hab letztens noch im Netz geguckt, was die boote bei ihm kosten, da stand da noch nix von. Naja hätte ja eh bei IBI das Boot gemietet....


----------



## Stefan W. (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Die Boote von Ole Dehn hat IBI bereits Anfang des Jahres
alle übernommen. Den Laden hat er glaube ich Ende Mai
geschlossen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ole Dehn ist in  Rente gegangen! Er hat seinen Ladenbestand verkauft und die Boote hat IBI übernommen (wie bereits gesagt)!
Das leerstehende Eck am Eingang von Spodsbjerg sieht schon traurig aus, aber so läuft es nun mal!
Nun gibt es nur noch das Angelzentrum!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## MarioDD (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Nun gibt es nur noch das Angelzentrum!


 
....und Haus&Boot und Torben Hansen sowie unten im Hafen von Bagenkop noch nen Angelladen(ebenfalls nun TH).
Aber bei Wattis und Ringels bist du am besten dran bei Torben und Thomas.
Oder man pümelt die sich im Hafen von Ristinge selber.


----------



## Der Hexer (2. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

so wie versprochen hier mein bericht .  
war jetzt von diese woche mittwoch bis samstag auf langeland. und naja schonmal vorweg, das wetter hat uns donnerstag und freitag nen ziemlichen strich durch die rechnung gemacht. donnerstag sehr stürmisch, ham morgens um 6 versucht ausm hafen raus, aber war einfach viel zu wellig, sind gleich wieder umgedreht. stattdessen ham wir den vormittag am forellensee in der nähe von odense verbracht. war zwar ne ganze ecke fahrt, aber hat sich gelohnt, ham ganz gut gefangen. 
nachmittags dann nochmal für n paar stündchen auf platt gegangen (mehr war dank wind nich drin), das lief dann aber ganz gut. so auf 7 m einfach vor die küste gelegt und ab gings. btw, wo es hier grad um wattwürmer ging.. mit nem ziemlich interessanten köder. hatte von nem anderen angler vor ort den tipp bekommen, es doch mal mit tiefgefrohrenen garnelen/shrimps (ungepuhlt) ausm supermarkt zu probieren. und das hat super geklappt! kopf ab von den dingern und ab aufn haken. haben auch im späteren vergleich gegen wattwürmer nicht zurückstecken müssen und das is ja echt ne preiswertere alternative zu den 25 cent pro wurm, die man zahlt. nochwas, es warn ziemlich viele krebse unterwegs, die gerne mal den wattwurm vom haken gefressen (ham 2 von den plagegeistern hochgeholt  ) haben, also ich würd nicht zu lange drinne lassen und öfter mal hochholen.
freitag morgen gings dann um halb 6 ausm hafen richtung bermudadreieck, aber als wir dann da waren hatte es so stark aufgebriest, dass wir nach kurzer zeit wieder umdrehen mussten. war dann auch n stück arbeit wieder zurück in hafen. angeln war auch schwer möglich, das boot hatte einfach zuu viel drift drauf. also war wieder plattangeln angesagt... achja und n hornhecht ham wir noch geschleppt, das ging auch recht fix, kescher würd ich hier mal empfehlen, gehn schnell mal wieder flöten die jungs.
samstag wurd dann in bezug auf pilken der urlaub nochmal gerettet. morgens um kurz nach 5 nochmal raus in richtung bermudadreieck und da haben wir dann ganz ordentlich gefangen. meisten zwar leider nur so 45cm, aber immerhin auch 3 größere. den größten schätz ich mal so auch 75-80cm.

achja, allgemein kann ich auf jeden fall bestätigen, dass sich sogut wie überall MASSEN an 1-2 jährigen dorschen tummeln. dem konnte man mit nem großen gummifisch ganz gut ausweichen. bei nem 100g pilker ging eim das dann echt schon auf die eier, an einigen stellen hing echt bei jedem wurf so n minidorsch dran. eigentlich so schade, da das doch so einige bestimmt nicht überlebt haben und man die doch viel lieber n paar jährchen später fangen will.

edit: da fällt mir noch ein... die dorsche hatten durchweg krebse im magen und das nicht zu knapp, scheint also bevorzugte beute im mom zu sein. einer ne ahnung, welcher köder nem krebs am ähnlichtsen kommt?


hier mal n paar fangbilder und der sonnenaufgang heut morgen bei spiegelglatter see.


----------



## Chris19 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@der hexer:
edit: da fällt mir noch ein... die dorsche hatten durchweg krebse im magen und das nicht zu knapp, scheint also bevorzugte beute im zu sein. einer ne ahnung, welcher köder nem krebs am ähnlichtsen kommt?

Große braun...braunrote Gummis ohne Bewegen am Grund halten

Ich weiß von ner Gruppe Holländern, die haben gefangen wie die Verrückten und nur Große...die fahren allerdings öfter nach LL und kennen sich wirklich aus.

Ich krieg heute Abend oder morgen neueste Info von guten Anglern, die gestern hingefahren sind. Dann post ich mal was Sache is. Vielleicht auch schon mit ein / zwei Bildchen.


----------



## sunrise (3. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Fahre am 22/8 nach langeland - nordstrand. da ich kurzfristig ein boot organisieren konnte, jetzt meine frage, ob jemand dort oben einige Hotspots in form von Koordinaten hätte? (GPS) 
2. Frage, wo ist der näxte Angelladen?

Gruß

sunrise


----------



## Chris19 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Sooo,
kurze Zusammenfassung der ersten Woche:
Manchmal keine Strömung...einmal ca. 100 Dorsch, einmal ca. 90 Stück zu Zweit, viele Kleine, aber auch schöne zwischen 70 und 80cm. Wenn mal Strömung aufkommt natürlich weniger Kleine, gefischt fast ausschließlich mit Gummi. DER Tag wo Alles passt fehlt aber noch bis jetzt,
sind ja aber noch 2 Wochen Zeit..
Bekannter aus der Schweiz fischt seit Jahren im Sommer gezielt auf Große, Größter die Woche 110cm.
Bilder folgen sobald verfügbar!

Hat denn sonst Niemand was zu melden?;+


----------



## dorschkillercr (10. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hi

war 1 woche von 30.07.bis 08.08 auf LL. muß meinem vorschreiber wiedersprechen! strömung 3,5 knoten, 200gr. pilger kaum grund erreicht schon weg! mit den kleinen das ist ne plage. große nur gelegentlich ob gummi oder pilger.


gruß dorschkillercr#h


----------



## Greenhorn (10. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Waren ein verlängertes Wochenende oben in Spodsbjerg und hatten uns Sa. den 8.8. als Angeltag ausgesucht. Strömung war weitgehend zu stark für vernünftiges angeln. Hatten uns nach Zwischenstop an der ersten grünen Tonne Richtung B-Dreieck aufgemacht. Es waren nur wenig maßige Fische bis 75 für uns möglich. 

War trotz allem zumindest vom Wetter her ein Traumtag. Das mit dem Schweizer haben wir auch gehört. Außerdem wurden wohl am Samstag morgens auch größere bis 90-95 gefangen.

Auf dem Rückweg hatten wir noch einen kurzen Stop am gelben Turm zur Abrundung der abendlichen Fischplatte eingelegt. Aber da war die Krebspest ausgebrochen, Haken waren nach 20 sec. blank.


----------



## Chris19 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Sag ich ja, es is einmal so und einmal so, kann man ja auch glücklicherweise nix machen dran!#6

@Dorschkiller?Warum Plage?Alle Welt beschwert sich doch es sein kein Kleinfisch da und dann gibts ihn und es ist auch wieder falsch...
Wo auf Langeland warst Du denn?

@Greenhorn...der Schweizer kennt aber auch mittlerweile jeden Meter Boden und fisch gezielt auf Große, aber nur im Sommer.


----------



## dorschkillercr (11. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hi chris 19

gewoht habe ich in ristinge bei frank rasmussen wegen den schönen sandstrand, dieser hat auch 3 dieselschnecken mit kleiner kajütte, verbrauch 3l std. total seefest! diese liegen im hafen spodsberg und kosten 250€ die woche.
gefischt habe ich überwiegend im tiefen ab 30m. vom bermudadreieck bis tonne dw 54

gruß dorschkillercr|wavey:


----------



## Chris19 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hm, Bermuda Dreieck is schon tendenziell ok, aber da is Aussitzen angesagt, entweder es geht was oder man sitzt den ganzen Tag  für nichts...

Meldung vom Fang bei den Eltern heute...die beiden Größten über 20 Pfund, was sonst so war und die Anderen gefangen haben erfahr ich dann morgen wieder!


----------



## Tomgala (15. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

so...3 Stunden noch dann geht es ab.
Langeland wir kommen.
Macht den Wind aus und die Sonne an.


----------



## Chris19 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Oje, oje, der schlimmste Anruf, den man zuhause bekommen kann:c
Wurde gestern direkt vom Wasser von den Eltern angerufen, kaum zu glaubende 10 Dorsche um und über nen Meter all um die 10kg rum. Das zu zweit in knapp 3 Stunden. Also wenn das keine Sommerfischerei ist weiß ich auch net...Samstag is Rückkehr, Bilder folgen sobald ich die Kamera in den Händen hab!!!!Sonst glaubt das eh keiner,vllt. is Tomgala ja in Spodsbjerg....|wavey:

Der Größte der Woche liegt für Spodsbjerg übrigens bei 13.25kg sofern gestern kein Größerer gefangen wurde


----------



## Chris19 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Kann es schlimmer kommen?Es KANN!!!!:vik:

Aktuelle Meldung heute...Wind aber kaum Strömung,
40 Dorsch zwischen 80 und 107cm.

Wer es momentan nicht glauben kann, kann bis zum Hochladen der Bilder gerne auf der Angelzentrum Seite schauen was da abgeht!
20 Pfünder ohne Ende und etliche Dorsche zwischen 10 und 20 Pfund.


----------



## elranchero (18. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Sachen gibts, ist ja kaum zu glauben...schön für Euch und weiterhin viel Erfolg. Ich kenne nur das genaue Gegenteil!


----------



## christho (18. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

das hört sich ja toll an.
in 3 wochen mach ich mich dann auch auf den weg nach langeland. 1 woche mit kumpels. nach 2 jahren pause wieder auf den belt.
bericht folgt wenn ich zurück bin

gruß an alle

christho|wavey:


----------



## rutic (18. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wenn es in der Brandung genauso schnackelt ...........#6
Wir werden sehen :g
Vom 5. - 12. Sept. bin ich auch da|welcome:


----------



## sepppl (18. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi, 
ebenfalls vom 5.-12.09 vor ort. ich kanns kaum noch erwarten...:q


----------



## sunrise (18. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hehe bei mir gehts schon am 21.08. los


----------



## Chris19 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Schweizer Kollege heute gelandet bei 17kg

@sunrise, wenn es so weitergeht musst Du noch paar Muskeln aufbauen Wo fährst Du hin?Es geht nur was vor Spodsbjerg, der Rest is teilweise sehr schlecht dran durch den Wind


----------



## sunrise (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

geht in den norden, nach ganz oben. ist  der wind dort komplett anders? 
Gruß 
Sunrise


----------



## Barschler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Chris19 schrieb:


> Kann es schlimmer kommen?Es KANN!!!!:vik:
> 
> Aktuelle Meldung heute...Wind aber kaum Strömung,
> 40 Dorsch zwischen 80 und 107cm.



Wahrt Ihr mit Boot und Echolot benutzt da draußen? 

Grüße, Barschler


----------



## knutemann (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Sunrise
Da sind auch keine anderen Windverhältnisse, die hast du nur, wenn du auf der West- bzw. Ostseite bist. Da du aber im Norden der Insel bist, hoppst du mal schnell von der einen zur anderen Seite, halt je nach Wind|rolleyes


----------



## sunrise (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

denke ich auch
HAt jmd ahnung ob es dort oben einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt? 
Gibts würmer auch nur in Spodsbjerg?

Gruß

Sunrise


----------



## Chris19 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@sunrise, der Wind is schon der Gleiche wenn Du jedoch direkt in Lohals bist und den für Langeland meist typischen Ostwind hast kannst Du schnell Probleme bekommen, weil Du gegen den Wind aus dem Hafen musst.
Außerdem is die Anfahrt zu den Fangplätzen länger, is halt da oben in allen Beziehung am "Nabel" der Welt

Einkaufen geht eigentlich im größeren Stil nur in Rudkøbing, aber die kleinen Kaufläden hat man ja überall auf der Insel.

Würmer?sucht man selbst #6


----------



## sunrise (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Danke danke, bin aber oben am nordstrand. boot ist leider nicht ganz so groß, d.h. werden das ding vom strand ins meer schieben^^ 
Sind die chancen da oben schlecht mit dem boot? keine lust dauernt runterzufahren^^
bezgl. der würmer,  wo sucht man die?


----------



## Stefan W. (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Für Langeland ist Westwind typisch und dann bekommst du 
in Lohals Probleme. Ich weiß nicht ob der Laden von Ole Dehn
in Lohals noch Angelsachen hat, wenn du Lebensmittel meinst
ist in Lohals auch ein großer Supermarkt.

Würmer kannst du sehr gut in Stoense suchen, es ist dort
sehr flach und der Boden sandig.

Das man um diese Zeit vor Langeland große Dorsche fängt, ist
eigentlich normal. Jedes Jahr ziehen große Dorsche um diese
Zeit durch den Belt, meistens geht das eine Woche lang und
dann ist es wieder vorbei.


----------



## Chris19 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

um gottes willen!
natürlich WESTWIND..was schreib ich da bloß|kopfkrat
die hatten heute ost gemeldet bei dmi


----------



## Barschler (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wahrt Ihr mit Boot und Echolot benutzt da draußen?   
Was ist besser? Bei  Spodsbjerg oder  Bagenkop Boote mieten?

Grüße, Barschler


----------



## Chris19 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ohne GPS, Echolot und Erfahrung kannste nur mit Glück was fangen, wobei GPS die "Hauptarbeit" erledigt...

Spodsbjerg ist schon das Beste auf der Insel, gerade wenn man kein eigenes Boot hat und mieten muss, da sind die Möglichkeiten eine am Breitesten und durch die Lage in der Inselmitte kann man auch mal schnell nen Ausflug starten wenn Wind und Wellen das Fischen unmöglich machen sollten.


----------



## sunrise (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Kann mir jemand GPS Daten geben?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin, ich bin vom 12.9-26.9. auf Langeland in Vesteregn.Wie siehts denn Südlich von Langeland aus mit den Dorschen? Hatte mir gedacht mal von Bagenkop aus zu starten.

Lg 
Matze


----------



## knutemann (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



sunrise schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand GPS Daten geben?


Hol dir mal den Angelführer Langeland von der Rapsbande. Da steht eigentlich alles drin und unbedingt auf die Tips des Bootsvermieters bzw. in den örtl. Angelläden hören!


----------



## Kroeti1977 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

bin vom 07.09. - 19.09.2009 in Fredmose. Haben die zweite Woche ein Boot von Torben. Sieht ja momentan ganz gut aus um Spodsbjerg rum. Hat jemand Ahnung, was südlich so gefangen wird (grüne Tonne)?

Gruß Kröti


----------



## Chris19 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Es wird momentan nur um Spodsbjerg rum gefangen!
Hab ja schon gepostet, die anderen Kollegen verzweifeln etwas...hör ich aber net es erste Mal, das Leute im Süden 
unzufrieden sind|kopfkrat


----------



## Kroeti1977 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Chris

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ja dann gibt´s nur eins, viel Sprit mitnehmen und hochdonnern wenn´s geht mit dem Wetter #:!!!

Gruß Kröti


----------



## christho (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@ kroeti 1977
fredmose brauchst du nur gerade aus erster stop ca 12 meter wenn da nichts ist weiter richtung fahrwasser immer eine kante weiter.
irgendwo fängst du da immer deine dorsche. ich fahre seit 25 jahren nach langeland und habe um bukkemose immer mehr dorsch gefangen als meine kollegen die um die gleiche zeit in spodsberg draussen waren.
bukkemose links bis zum wäldchen um die 12 meter sind auch immer dorsche bis 75 cm.
wenn du richtig große willst nur im ganz tiefen und auch nur vereinzelte fische.
bin vom 12.9 bis 19.9 in bukkemose vieleicht trifft mann sich ja mal auf ein bierchen.


----------



## Kroeti1977 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Christho

Servus Christho,

danke für deine Info´s, fahre mit murmeli1965 und einem weiteren Mitstreiter, dem Klausi und unseren Frauen hoch. Ich komme allerdings erst am Montag den 07.09.2009 hoch, da ich noch über das Wochenende am Main angeln bin. Der Murmeli1965, Klausi und meine Wenigkeit waren im April oben. Da war weiter auch nix, nur viele kleine. Haben alles probiert, mit allen Gewichten und Farben, mit Beifänger (Tobis, Wattis und Seeringlern). Leider war nichts gescheites dabei. Auch an allen Kanten waren wir. Vielleicht machen wir auch grundsätzlich was verkehrt?! Naja, wir sind auf jeden Fall da und freuen uns auf einen schönen Urlaub. Ob mit oder ohne Fisch, das mit dem Bierchen könnte man vielleicht realisieren.

Gruß Kröti


----------



## Chris19 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

anbei paar bilder der letzten tage...fänge vor spodsbjerg in einer tiefe von 30-32 meter. größter dorsch der letzten 3 wochen 1.17cm, gefangen von einer schweizerin (keins der bilder). bei 5 ausfahrten ca. 40 dorsche um und über einen meter..wie man sieht schlanke, aber dennoch kräftige und lange fische


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Junge Junge das sieht gut aus.Hoffentlich sind die Jungs auch noch im September da|kopfkrat

Lg
Matze


----------



## Multe (26. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Jungs, schaut mal hier: www.blinker.de
  "Sommerdorsche vor Langeland"
Das war nicht der winzige Großdorsch den Maja da erwischt hat.
So gut war es noch nie mit den großen Dorschen im Sommer. ABER ( !!!!!!!) man darf NICHT pilken, sonst hat man die Kleinen am Band. Bleikugel mit großem Twisterschwanz nur runterlassen und festhalten. Ich hätte fast gewettet, das in diesem Sommer die 20kg - Grenze mal wieder geknackt wird. 
gruß Multe


----------



## merlo (27. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Jungs, schaut mal hier: www.blinker.de
> "Sommerdorsche vor Langeland"
> Das war nicht der winzige Großdorsch den Maja da erwischt hat.
> So gut war es noch nie mit den großen Dorschen im Sommer. ABER ( !!!!!!!) man darf NICHT pilken, sonst hat man die Kleinen am Band. Bleikugel mit großem Twisterschwanz nur runterlassen und festhalten. Ich hätte fast gewettet, das in diesem Sommer die 20kg - Grenze mal wieder geknackt wird.
> gruß Multe


Ja genaue Multe, die ersten beiden August Wochen (09) waren wirklich super. Wir verbringen seit vielen Jahren den August in Spodsbjerg. Noch nie haben wir so viele grosse Dorsche gefangen wie dieses Jahr. Leider waren die zwei restlichen Wochen "vom Winde verweht".


----------



## goeddoek (27. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin Merlo |wavey:

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen im AB und viele Grüße in die Schweiz.


Das ist ja gut zu wissen, was im Langelandbelt so los ist. Dann werde ich im Herbst mal von der gegenüber liegenden Seite angreifen  :q


----------



## bguenmot (28. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

das man im Juli und Anfang August im Belt gute Fische fängt ist den Angelspezie's und den örtlichen Fischern seit ca 1790 bekannt oder so ähnlich und ich kenne kein Jahr seit 1978 wo es nicht zutreffend war.

Ab September bis mitte Oktober kann'st Du dann das Dorschangeln, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmefische, vergessen.
In dieser Zeit ist Plattfisch ( und natürlich der königliche Fisch) angesagt.

Das der grosse Dorsch  in diesem Jahr nur vor Spodsbjerg vorkam ist natürlich, wie die Mehrzahl der Touri-Beiträge dazu, nonsens.

Mein Tip für diese Zeit ist der Bereich zwischen Tonne 4 und Tonne 3 ( in nördliche Richtung). Hier werden jedes Jahr Anglerträume wahr, da braucht ma keine schweizer und offenbacher Hilfe.

Meine Fangquote von Grossdorschen reicht von der Brücke im Kattegatt bis Bagenkop.

Dem Moderator dieses Bereiches würde ich empfehlen im Herbst südöstlich der Kattegattbrücke sein Glück zu versuchen. 

Ich musste in diesem ansonsten sehr guten Fangjahr leider immer wieder feststellen, dass von vielen s.g. Anglern massenweise Kleindorsche gefangen und verwertet wurden.

Ich habe dies auch dokumentiert, schäme mich aber diese Bilder und Videos zu veröffentlichen.

Vieleicht weiss es so recht kein ,Nichtdäne'.

Dorsche unter 38 cm zu entnehmen ist rechtswiderich, Dorsche unter 50 cm zu entnehmen ist  unter dänischen Anglern .... ...........ich möchte den Ausdruck nicht übersetzen.

Ich glaube das es europaweit Regeln für Fischfang und Anstand gibt, mein Anliegen an alle europäischen Angler für Dänemark und Norwegen (man kann natürlich weitere Länder einbeziehen) wäre, dass man sich zumindest ansatzweise daran ausrichten würde (und dies gilt m.E. nicht nur für die Grösse sondern auch für die  Entnahmemenge).

Leider gehen solche Animationen immer den s.g. Sportfischern am ...... ihr wisst schon was ich meine, vorbei. 

Na ja, wie gesagt, es war bislang ein schönes Angeljahr, ich hoffe dass auch die restlichen Monate vielversprechend sind.

Gruss aus dem Kattegatt.

B.


----------



## Chris19 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

ich habe keine Ahnung was mein Vorschreiber für Probleme hat, aber es is mal wieder auffällig das jemand mal wieder NICHT lesen kann...

wir posten hier FANGMELDUNGEN LANGELAND....kein Kattegat und keine verstreuten Anschuldigungen an eine durchaus dumme Minderheit der Angelkollegen!Dieses Problem wird leider nie gelöst werden und die Fälle sollten auf jeden Fall hart bestraft werden.:r

Aber wenn es beruhigt, diese Woche war Wind uns somit können leider keine Langeländer Dorsche gemeldet werden, somit hätten wir also mal seit Langem mal wieder eine negative Meldung!#h

PS: gönnt man eigentlich heutzutage den Kollegen keinen   Fisch mehr? Ich scheine was falsch zu machen#c


----------



## schiene (30. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo ich bin der Neue !!

Ich war nu die Woche vom 22.08.09 bis zum 28.08.09 in Spodsbjerg.
Habe ein Boot über die Woche bei IBI gemietet. Bis auf den Mittwoch, da war es leider zu windig konnte ich jeden Tag raus zu angeln.
Das Gewässer ist mir nicht nicht so ganz unbekannt da ich so seit ca. 10 Jahren für wenigstens 1 Woche mein Glück versuche. 
Vor der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich versucht mich schlau zu machen was wo und mit welcher art also Pilker - Gummifisch oder Sostiges geht. 
Tja, leider waren die Auskünfte währste mal 14 Tage eher gekommen da ging wohl richtig die Post ab. Nu aber sei so tote Hose. 
Egal, war ja heiss auf Dorsch ab ins Boot und erst einmal Richtung Bermudadreieck. 
Fing auch nicht schlecht an, mit nem silbernen 100g. Piler und 2 grüne Beifänger hatte ich in der ersten Std. glück und konnte nen 4Kg Dorsch überlisten. Danach leider nur noch die Kleinen, so handlang. Also habe ich die Motage gewechselt, dickes Blei, uns so ca. 80 cm. drüber nen Gummifisch. Nix, habe die Farben gewechselt weil braun soll gut gehn. Bei mir jedenfalls nicht. Tja so ging der este Tag ins Land, Wind, Strömung, alles war toll. Aber son bisschen mehr hätte ich schon gern gehabt. Neuer Tag neues Glück wieder Richtung Dreieck. Habe dann die Standartbeifänger gegen nen Makrelenvorfach ausgetauscht, unten dran wieder den Pilker. Siehe da, das Geheimrezept, naja am Anfang. Haben 3 Heringe zugeschnappt und sogar ne Makrele. So ging`s fast die Woche über, insgesammt habe ich 1 in Worten EIN Dorsch zum mitnehmen 13 Markelen und 3 Heringe gefangen. Ach ja, ich habs auch an der berühmten Tonne 55 probiert, war nix besser. 
Ein Abend habs ich auf Platte probiert da geht die Post ab, also wer spass daran hat, die Brüder lassen nicht lange auf sich warten. Wer nicht selbst Wattwürmer plümpern möchte 20 St. kosten 5 Euro. 
Ich habe die Woche genossen obwohl ich nicht geschimpft hätte, wenn der Eine oder Andere mich belästigt hätte.


----------



## goeddoek (30. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Nicht aufregen, Chris - das gehört zum Boardleben ( leider ) dazu 

Schade ist nur, dass sich die Koryphäen nicht etwas mehr mit guten Tipps einbringen.

Und somit wieder zu den Fangmeldungen und Tipps.


----------



## jannisO (30. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Nach dem ich über Ostern das erste Mal auf Langeland war, hab ich nun bereits für 2010 gebucht. Freu mich schon riesig darauf. Leider jedoch muß ich noch sehr lang warten, da wir diesmal im September da sein werden und ich Frau und Kind, welches dann 2,5 Jahre ist mitnehmen möchte.


----------



## VarelerJoerg (30. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Langelandfans,

wir, drei Leute, fahren vom 07.09 -12.09 nach Langeland. Sind in einem Haus von Thorben in Fredmoose, nur ca. 150 Meter vom Strand. Wir möchten natürlich auch zwei drei Mal mit einem Boot hinaus von Bargenkoop. Wer von euch ist den noch zu dieser Zeit da. Wir könnten uns zusammentun und den Limbo gemeinsam mieten. Das wäre nicht so teuer und mit mehreren hat man noch mehr Spaß. Wie haben den Steuermann der "Mellum" dabei. Also ein erfahrener Seebär. Doch leider haben wir nicht die Revierkunde vor Ort. Kann uns jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Das Wasser ist ja wohl noch recht warm und wir wollen uns auf den mittleren und südlichen Belt konzentrieren.


----------



## rutic (30. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Vareler Joerg 
Sind zwar zur gleichen zeit da , aber wir sind nur 
vom Strand auf Platten zu Hause 
 Somit können wir dir leider keine Hilfe sein#c


----------



## VarelerJoerg (30. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

wo geht ihr auf die Platten ?,
Wir wollen im Bereich Fredmoose südlich bis zum Waldstückchen: Welches Geschirr bzw. mit welchen gewichten geht ihr den an die Platten ?

Gruß

Vareler Joerg


----------



## rutic (30. August 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo joerg
Wir gehen zu verschiedenen Stellen.
z.B. Radarstation.
Waren schon 6 mal in Fredmose bei Torben
Welche Nr hat euer Haus .
Vielleicht kommen wir mal vorbei, wenn du möchtest
Ich fahre einen Mazda 6 Titan farbe


----------



## Dorschfutzi (1. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



schiene schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin der Neue !!
> 
> Ich war nu die Woche vom 22.08.09 bis zum 28.08.09 in Spodsbjerg.
> Habe ein Boot über die Woche bei IBI gemietet. Bis auf den Mittwoch, da war es leider zu windig konnte ich jeden Tag raus zu angeln.
> ...



Hallo schiene,
ich war mit meinen Kumpel am 27.8.-28.8.09 auch da.
Leider hab ich dich nicht gesehen, aber wir haben eine sehr gute Stelle gefunden.
Ist von Spodsbjerg nur 2,7km entfernt, dort haben wir 17 Dorsche in Größen von 50-85cm gefangen. Leider ging das kurz vorm dunkel werden erst los, sonst währen es bestimmt mehr geworden.
Gefangen haben wir sie nachdem wir alles an Pilker und Beifängern ausprobiert haben auf kleine Schleiheringe die ich noch vom Frühjahr eingefroren hatte.
Da ich da nicht wieder so schnell hinkomme hier die Koordinaten, N 54 55.589  E 10 52.547 in 21m liegt ein Wrack.    

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## b_fanatic (1. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

wie siehts denn grad aus wird von spodsbjerg aus noch gefangen, bin grad am planen mitte september mal wieder hochzufahren....


----------



## Mareileleni (1. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



sunrise schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand GPS Daten geben?


Hey Habe alle GPS Daten von Spodsberg und Bakenkop.Wenn Du ein Fax hast,kann ich sie Dir Schicken.Bin allerdings von Sonntag an eine Woche auf Fehmarn.Mareileleni


----------



## sunrise (2. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Mareileleni 
Ne Habe leider kein Fax, bin aber auch schon wieder zurück aus LL. Bericht folgt
Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## sepppl (3. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

So, noch 2 Tage dann geht es endlich los Richtung Spodsbjerg... |rolleyes  Ist noch jmd während der Zeit vom 5.-12.09 oben? Dann könnte man vllt mal abends bei nem Bierchen ein bischen fachsimpeln...
Ein Bericht folgt natürlich...


----------



## schiene (3. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hey Dorschfuzti !!!!!
Nett das Du so genaue Angaben rüberschickst.
 Ich glaube, bin es auch selbst schuld, zieht mich immer wieder zu den Plätzen hin wo`s früher gut geklappt hat.  Leider habe ich kein GPS, kann also selbst die Stellen wo es gut geklappt hat, nur so in etwa wieder finden.Obwohl ich mir die Frage stelle, man ist so 6-8 Std auffem Wasser wird bei echt guten Strömungs-Windvehältnissen über etliche KM getrieben. Wechselt zwischendurch von Pilker auf Gummifisch tauscht die Beifäger aus geht bis auf die min. 11m und maximum ca. 50m  ( dann natürlich durch`s fahren ) so manchmal glaube ich, ich bin einfach nur zu blöde. Anderseits die Kolegen welche ich gesprochen habe, z.B. auf der grossen Limbo zu 4ert, 8 Std draussen, bringen 3 Dosche mit rein. Muss a´man mal sehen 4 Angler mal 8 Std sind irgendwo 32 Std Angeln. Ist auch nicht so der Hit. Aussnahmne Fänge sind immer drin, aber selbst nen guten Schnitt zu fangen ist, so glaube ich nicht so einfach.

Gruss Schiene


----------



## Chris19 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hey Schiene, 
keine Angst, bist doch net zu "blöde".#d
Es war in der Woche generell nichts zu holen!
Ich muss sagen die Plätze mit den Fischen sind meist sehr klein, wenn Du da kein GPS hast kommst Du nicht mehr ran.
Wir haben mal Einen gefragt der sich 100% sicher war er wäre etwa wieder an der gleichen Stelle. Es waren schlappe 500 Meter, das kriegste auf See nicht hin mit Augenpeilung...Wenn es manchmal an 5 Metern hängt ob Du was fängst wirds da schon recht kritisch...
Wann fährst denn wieder hin?

Oder generell, hat jemand schon Pläne LL bezüglich für 2010?

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Heiko112 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Bin gerade am Schmieden für Spodsbjerg so um Ostern rum. Hoffe das wird was. Eine Woche mit zwei Booten wenn alles klappt.

Heiko


----------



## Chris19 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich werde letzten 2 Wochen im März da sein!
Vielleicht kriegt man ja mal nen größere Gruppe gleichzeitig nach Spodsbjerg.#h


----------



## schiene (5. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Chris19 
Leider wird`s dieses Jahr nix mehr, aber wnn Du - Ihr für`s nächstes Jahr noch jemanden sucht, sollen wir drüber reden. Wenn ich rechtzeitig weiss, zu welcher Zeit, versuche ich Urlaub zu bekommen. Weil geteiltet nix fangen, kann man dann ja auch abends gemeinsam bei nem netten Bier versuchen zu verstehen.

Gruss Schiene


----------



## bguenmot (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

*Re an Chris19 und Goeddoeck,*

hallo Ihr beiden,

eigentlich ist es nicht mein Ding mich in Foren persönlich mit einzelnen Usern abzulabbern.

Ihr beide seit aber auf meinen Bericht eine so herzliche Symbiose eingegangen, dass ich  nicht vorbei komme dazu noch mal ,kurz’ Stellung zu nehmen.

So richtig gelesen habt Ihr meinen Text wohl nicht, ansonsten könnten nicht solche unverständlichen Äusserungen von Euch in den Raum gestellt werden.

Meine empfohlenen Fangbereiche,  werter Goeddoeck, sind ehrlich gemeint und glaube mir, die bringen mir und meinen Angelfreunden seit Jahren in allen Jahreszeiten gute Fische.

Jeder der sich etwas am Belt auskennt wird mir bestättigen,dass das Fischaufkommen sich immer wieder von Nord nach Süd und umgekehrt im mehrjährigen Rythmus ändert. 

In den vergangenen Jahren war das südlich-östliche Langeland bevorteilt, in diessem Jahr mal seit langem wieder das östliche Mittellangeland.

Ja, so wird das wohl immer so weiter gehen.......... hoffe ich.

Meinen Hinweis auf das Entnehmen untermassiger Fische kann man m. E. nur oft genug wiederholen, leider wie immer hier im Forum und anderswo ohne positvem Echo.

Natürlich schreiben ich hier unter dem Motto ,Fischfänge vor Langeland’.

Ich bin mir dem ganz bewusst, bin aber der Meinung, dass es unter diesem Motto doch wohl nicht nur um s.g. Massenfänge irgend einer Fischart geht, sondern um das für mich schönste Erlebnis der Welt nämlich den Fang eines guten Ausnahmefisches, wo finde ich solches hier? 

Natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen, dass Menschen deren eigene Vita erkennen lassen, dass Sie vom Fremdenverkehr leben und dazu eine andere Denkweise zwangsweise entwickelt haben und auch entsprechend sich hier  äussern,...... sorry wie heisst es so schön ,leben und leben lassen’ dies ist auch eine meiner erlernten Lebensweisheiten. 

Ich freue mich auch über jeden Bericht, ich greife jetzt nochmals den nicht bös gemeinten Begriff ,Touries’ auf über ihre Fischwaid.

Auf den Senkel gehen mir hier im Forum die ewigen Berichte der s.g. Langelandprofis, ich will hier keine Namen nennen, es gibt da so einige, ewig animierend und lüstern auf Massenfänge und natürlich Bilder der erlegten Beute. Traurig, ich glaube die meisten Angler brauchen diese  Selbstdarstellunger nicht.

Und jetzt zu Dir Chris19, ok Papa und Mama haben da mal ein paar schöne Fische gefangen.
Ich weiss auch, dass die beiden soweit ich sie auf dem Foto erkennen kann, seit einigen Jahren in Spodsbjerg (soweit ich dies mitbekommen habe, man nennt sie hier die IBI’s wegen ihrer T-Shorts) ganz gut gefangen haben, dies rechtfertigt aber kaum, dass man aus dem tiefsten Hessenland jetzt wöchentlich ,Wasserstandsmeldungen vom Belt’ funkt.

Nebenbei schau Dir mal die Seekarten an wo der Belt anfängt und wo er aufhört, zwischendrin ist Langeland, meine ich zu mindest.

Nichts für ungut, lasst uns gute Fische fangen... und dafür sorgen, dass unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder diese Gnade auch noch erleben können.

PS: Mein Boot liegt in Nyborg(dem schönsten Yachthafen der Welt!!!!!!!!!!).  

B.


----------



## goeddoek (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin bguenmot |wavey:


Um es kurz zu machen - deine Erfahrungen zweifelt keiner an. Deshalb von mir die Bitte, sich mehr einzubringen.

Nur macht der Ton die Musik. Lies Dir doch dein oberes Posting nochmal durch.Offensichtlich bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der das dann missgedeutet hat. Vielleicht hast Du ja auch nur den ein oder anderen Smilie vergessen


----------



## Chris19 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich poste hier wann und was ICH will wenn ich Infos bekomme von Leuten die da waren-Ich denke mal das ist durchaus im Interesse da auch gerade momentan viele Boardies hochfahren oder oben sind.

Wenn Du Dich nach Deiner Aussage mit Tips einbringen kannst wundert es mich das 
Du bisher nur dieses ach so tolle Posting eingestellt hast,da es genug Boardies gibt die gerade dieses Jahr enttäuscht waren und eventuell froh um den ein oder anderen Tip gewesen wären...In dem Punkt kann ich Goeddoek nur nochmal beipflichten: EINBRINGEN 
....und keine Leute beleidigen, sonst nimmt es der Ein oder Andere womöglich noch persönlich und ob es das bringt glaub ich eher weniger!!!

PS: da das letzte Posting hier wohl direkt gegen einige Boardies geht sollte man sich mal überlegen, ob man solche Mitglieder haben muss!


----------



## steff68 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi Freunde,
wer ist von Euch in der KW42 (10 - 17 Oktober)auf der Insel (Bukkemose) ??

Gruß
steff68


----------



## grasschwein (11. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ein Hallo an alle LL-Fans und Dorschjäger #h
Bin vom 02.10. bis 16.10. wieder auf der Insel. Haben Haus in Fredmos von Torben. Leider sind mir zwei Männer meiner Besatzung ausgefallen. Einer Wirbelsäulen OP und der Zweite bekommt keinen Urlaub.|kopfkrat Nun sind wir also die 1.Woche zu dritt, und in der zweiten Woche nur zwei Kampfangler.
Da ich mein Boot selbst mitbringe (6,50 Meter Schlauchboot 175PS)und über LL Erfahrung seit 1993 verfüge, suche ich auf diesem Weg Jemanden der evenuell Lust hat mit uns 14Tage die Dorsche zu jagen.
Komme aus Thüringen bin 48 Jahre. Wär schön wenn wer Lust und Urlaub hätte und sich nette Angler halt mal auf diesem Weg kennen lernen. 
Also wer möchte meldet sich bitte, und dann wird alles besprochen. Bis dato Petri Hei
Gruß Grasschwein


----------



## dasBo87 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Fahre am Wochenende nach Langeland, hat man gute Chancen auf Meerforelle?


Spodsbjerglejren, dürfte es heissen ^^


----------



## Fleiginho (15. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin, 

Also ich war letztes Jahr auf Langeland, und bin auf´s Geratewohl an zwei Abenden nach der Bootstour auf Meerforellenpirsch gegangen. Am ersten Abend hatte ich in knapp 2 Stunden zwei Fische knapp über 40 cm und einen starken Aussteiger. Geweckt durch meinen "Erfolg" waren am nächsten Tag noch mein Bruder und ein Kumpel mit und wir hatten insgesamt in 1,5 Stunden 6 Kontakte, konnten aber keine Landen. Alles in allem hat mich das Fieber aber wieder gepackt und ich werde, wenn wir diesen Oktober hochfahren morgens und Abends öfters mein Glück versuchen. 

Kleiner Tipp, investier 12 € und kauf dir den Angelführer Langeland. Da sind die besten Uferplätze beschrieben und Jahreszeiten und Windverhältnisse mit den besten Aussichten auf Erfolg angegeben.

Keine vier Wochen mehr, und ich bin auch wieder auf Langeland. Freu mich schon :vik:


----------



## christho (20. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallöle @ all
1 woche langeland in bukkemose sind wie im flug vergangen. hatten superwetter, sprich immer sonne und nicht einen tropfen regel :vik: . die dorsche meinten es dieses jahr nicht gut mit uns aber platten konnten wir ohne ende fangen. die wenigen guten dorsche konnten wir nur vor bagenkop fangen, der belt war übersäät mit dorschzwergen und massen an wittlingen. egal ob naturköder oder pilker runterlassen und biss. macht mir aber keinen spass nur lilliputfische zu haken. die masse an kleinfisch macht hoffnung für die nächsten jahre. werde im spätherbst noch mal wegen meerforellen angreifen und dann auch berichten.nächster termin langeland auf dorsch dann im frühjahr 2010.
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Langelandfans,

ich fahre nächste Woche 4 Tage nach Langeland. Möchte mit insg. 3 Leuten auf Dorsch angeln. Leider kenne ich mich dort nicht aus. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir gute Stellen im Belt nennen könnt, gerne auch mit GPS daten.

Der Bericht folgt  dann sobald ich wieder in zuhause bin.

Grüsse,

Christian


----------



## Fleiginho (24. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Im Angleladen den angelführer kaufen. Da sind GPS Daten angeben. Fahr ansonsten von Spodsbjerg zur grünen Tonne, und such die Übergänge wo es flacher wird. Immer wieder drüber driften und du wirst bestimmt was fangen. Noch 2 Woch und ich fahr auch los :vik:


----------



## Mela (28. September 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich habe auch gerade ein Wochenende Langeland hinter mir:g....ein Trauerspiel war das....
Nur kleine MiniDorsche.....was sehr gut ging war Platte und Hornhecht....ansonsten ging nicht viel.....also wieder ab nach Norge:vik:


----------



## dA_jKr (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moinsen,

hier mal eine kurze Rückmeldung über unsere Fangmeldung vom 19.09. bis 26.09.2009 in Spodsbjerg.

Generell war diese Angelwoche nicht so erfolgreich. Aufgrund der Meeresströmung Richtung Süden und des starken Windes Richtung Norden war ein Pilken weiter draussen fast unmöglich. Auch bei weitem Auswerfen in die Richtung, in die man getrieben ist, war der Pilker innerhalb von 2 Minuten locker 20-30 Meter weiter hinten. Sprich man hat den Bodenkontakt sehr schnell verloren. Zocken konnte man total vergessen und selbst mit 300-450g Pilkern war es sehr schwer.

Somit kamen wir in den ersten 2 Tagen nur auf 5 Dorsche.

Am dritten Tag haben wir dann auf Plattfisch geangelt. Aus dem Hafen von Spodsbjerg links hoch ca. 200 Meter von der Küste entfernt in einer Tiefe von 5-8 Metern. 18 Plattfische war das Ergebnis.

Am vierten Tag waren wir knapp 1000 Meter weiter nördlich. Das Ergebnis waren 5 Plattfische und 2 Dorsche.

Am fünften und letzten Tag waren wir dann wieder an der gleichen Stelle, wie an Tag drei. Das Ergebnis waren 12 Platfische und ein Hornhecht.

Sehr nervend waren die vielen untermassigen Dorsche. Wir haben locker über 100 Stück wieder zurückgesetzt. An Plattfischen haben wir knapp 20 zurückgesetzt. Davon waren aber ca. 5 mit Krankheiten (Geschwüren auf der Unterseite).

Im Großen und Ganzen war der Urlaub toll wie immer, auch wenn die großen Erfolge mal wieder ausblieben.

Es schien aber allgemein nicht so eine erfolgreiche Woche gewesen zu sein, denn auch die anderen Angler hatten keine großen Erfolge gehabt.

Bis demnächst...
MfG


----------



## rutic (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich fahre seit 7 jahren nach Langeland ausschließlich auf Platte 
und habe noch nicht eine mit Geschwüren gefangen
Schwarze Flecken auf der Unterseite sind keine Geschwüre#d

Außerdem . wie kann mann 100 untermaßige Dorsche fangen .
Nach spätestens 5- 10 höre ich auf zu angeln 
Wenn ich Abends (und es ist meistens Abends) von der Brandung 
die ersten kleinen Dorsche lande ,ist Schluß


----------



## Leo08 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,
fahre mitte November nach Bukkemose und das zum ersten mal.
Wie sieht es zu der Zeit von der Branndung auf Dorsch und Platte aus, geht auch was auf Meefo?
Oder sollte man sich lieber ein Boot mieten ?
Freue mich auf jeden fall schon riesig :vik:
Bis bald 
Leo


----------



## BonzaiAction76 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

bin auch wieder von meinem Angelwochenende zurück. Im großen und ganzen war wir vom Winde verweht. Donnerstag haben wir versucht rauszufahren. Die Stellen weiter draußen waren nicht zu bekommen, da die Wellen zu heftig waren. Wir haben es dann auf auf Plattfisch versucht, was leider nicht so gut funktioniert hat. Freitag war es vom Wetter eigentlich perfekt, leider war die Ströung zu heftig... mit 150 gr war leider nix zu  machen. Haben es dann eine Nummer 200 -300gr) schwerer versucht, bei der schnellen Drift war aber leider nichts zu holen. Was ich spannend fand, dass etliche Hornhechte unseren Beifängern bis an die Öberfläche gefolgt sind. Leider haben Sie auf unser Blinkerversuche nicht gebissen. Der Samstag ist dann komplett weggefallen, angeln auf dem Boot war nicht möglich. Wir haben es dann vom Land ausprobiert aber der Wind hat hier auch einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Es waren 3 schöne tage auf Langeland habe die Zeit genossen. Leider waren es nur ein paar maßige Fische die wir überlisten konnten. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall wieder kommen... ich hoffe im Sommer ist das Wetter ein wenig stabiler. 

Grüße,

Christian


----------



## dA_jKr (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Naja, ich werde wohl schon Geschwüre von schwarzen Flecken unterscheiden können |bigeyes


@Leo08
Von der Brandung aus auf Dorsch fägnst du derzeit nur Untermassige. Auf Platte könntest du Erfolg haben. Auf Langeland habe ich selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, das ein Boot auf jeden Fall vorteilhafter ist. Gerade in den letzten 2-3 Wochen war der Wind und die Strömung sehr stark, sodass du trotz schweren Geschirr Schwierigkeiten beim Brandungsangeln haben solltest. Am besten du schaust dir das Wetter dort erstmal an und fragst die Einheimischen wie das Wetter in den nächsten Tagen wird. Empfehlen könnte ich dir, dass du es trotzdem versuchst und wenn es nicht klappt, dann kannst du dir ja immer noch tageweise ein Boot mieten. Und wenn du das Glück hast Rückenwind zu haben, dann schaffst du auch schön weite Würfe. Also am besten Vor-Ort entscheiden.

Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub und viele Fische. Freue mich schon auf deine Rückmeldung+Fangbericht.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



dA_jKr schrieb:


> Und wenn du das Glück hast Rückenwind zu haben, dann schaffst du auch schön weite Würfe.


 
Also ich kenne das eigentlich anderst, Rückenwind bedeutet meistens keine Brandung, und ohne Brandung geht auch meistens nicht viel. So sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen. Also mir ist beim Brandungsangeln Wind von vorne und ein paar Wellen am liebsten.

@Leo08:
Wir waren mitte September auf LL und haben in der Brandung Platte bis 45 cm erwischt. Der Strand von Illebölle hat uns dabei am besten gefallen. Habe auch schon gehört, dass der November ein sehr guter Monat sein soll um in der Brandung zu angeln. Vielleicht fragst du vor Ort bei Thomas im Angelcentrum in Spdsbjerg mal nach was so geht.
Also dann viel Spass auf LL #h 

Gruss Ulli


----------



## Zanderman (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@[steff68              *AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen
@bguenmot
*          Hi Freunde,
wer ist von Euch in der KW42 (10 - 17 Oktober)auf der InsQUOTE=Zanderman;2670818]
Moin,bguenmot und steff68#c
bin nicht der ewige Schreiber, muss Dir aber zumindest teilweise den Rücken stärken, wenn ich deinen Beitrag auch recht spät gelesen habe.-Deine Aussage über das abschlagen der Kleindorsche  von deutschen Angel"freunden" kann ich nur bestätigen.Zumindest das gesetzliche Mass sollte man beachten, vergibt sich aber doch nicht wirklich etwas wenn man dies auf etwa 50 cm erhöht (schaut doch mal bitte in die Pfanne...).Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass wir schon als Jugendliche mit ordentlichem Erfolg im Norden mit den Dorschen "diskutiert" haben (Mitte der 70 er Jahre manchmal über 100 massige Fische mit 3 Jungs), nach jahrelanger Abstinenz von meiner Lieblingsinsel, ging um 2000 rum so gut wie nix im gleichen Bereich, zu ähnlicher Zeit.-Nunmehr ca 10 Jahre selber Skipper, fahre ich immer zu den Herbstferien mit meinen Jungs und eigenem Boot ( Kampfmakrele, 90PS, GPS ,Echo und Funk) Richtung Spodsberg oder Bagenkop und gehe dort auf Suche nach dem guten alten Dorsch (wenn nix geht halt auf Platte). Meine Meinung? Such den Fisch, denn abhängig von Wassertemp., Strömung und noch einigen Kleinigkeiten steht er diese Jahr am 10.Oktober vielleicht auf 20 m (Standardauskunft aller Bootsverleiher und Köderverkäufer, sorry ihr seit trotzdem i.O.),evtl. aber auch schon im Küstenbereich auf 8 m.-- Hinweisen möchte ich auf die sinnvolle Vorschrift bei den Verleihbooten,auf die normalerweise vorgeschriebene Maximalentfernung zum Ufer. Liebe Angelfreunde,auch die Ostsee ist voller Tücken !!Zu den Ködern lese ich auch sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen, die wahrscheinlich alle irgendwo ihre Berechtigung haben.Wir bevorzugen bei reinem Grund Pilker bis max 150 gr mit Drilling und Beifänger max 1 m drüber und bei unreinem Grund bleibt der Drilling ab, dafür evtl 2 Beifänger (oder Drilling an Bruchschnur).Einer an Bord nimmt anfangs Naturköder (=Wurm) der Dritte taucht den Gummiköder in die See.Erfolg gibt die Richtung an.Fleighino hat den Angelführer schon empfohlen, es gibt wahrlich schlechtere Tipps.Eins muss ich noch an die Kleinbootangler loswerden:Liebe Leute, ab Herbst wird die Ostsee kalt, wer drin liegt hat ein riesiges Problem wieder an Bord zu kommen, vor allem wenn keine Badeleiter vorhanden ist.Also nehmt doch lieber einen Pinkeleimer,statt in Kapriolen am Heck rum zu turnen.Ansonsten wünsch ich euch allen dicke Fische, viel Spass und Erholung und vielleicht seht ihr ja mal vom 10.10. bis 17.10. die Kampfmakrele auf Raubzug in Spodsberg.(P.S. letztes Jahr jeden Tag min. 1 Dorsch über 75 cm, am letzten Tag gings wegen techn. Probleme nur auf Platte in Ufernähe (>200 m ) mit 43 guten Fischen in 3 Angelstunden.)Also einfach probieren und lieber mal in Küstennähe ein paar (viele) Meter von den anderen Booten weg, meist wissen die Jungs in den anderen Booten auch nicht mehr, und ein Echolot (solltet ihr schon mitmieten) zeigt euch die interessanten Tiefenunterschiede.Auf die Fischanzeige,zumindest bei Eagle und ähnlichen Billiggeräten, solltet ihr nicht allzuviel geben und wenn ihr doch drauf vertrauen wollt stellt nicht die Fish.Id ein ,sondern wählt die Sichelfunktion.
Nun aber "Petri" und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dA_jKr (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

@Zander_Ulli
Ja, ist schon richtig.
Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das du bei Rückenwind besser fängst, sondern weiter werfen kannst. Das bezog sich auch mehr auf die starken Winde in dem besagten Zeitraum.
Bei leichtem Gegenwind kein Problem, aber bei Windstärken (Gegenwind) von 6 bis 7 habe ich noch keinen Brandungsangler gesehen.


----------



## Fleiginho (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Sooo noch 3,5 Stunden und dann geht es endlich los nach Langeland!!!

Bis gleich Spodsbjerg!


----------



## Mefowicht (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo liebe Sportkollegen!
Habe die Fangberichte hier gelesen und musste mich darauf hin sofort bei Anglerboard anmelden.Bin auch ein absoluter LL Fan.Bin vor 1 Woche wieder gekommen von daoben.Muss aber dazu sagen,das ich eigentlich diemal mehr zum Urlaub mit Frau und Hunden dort war.Dem entsprechend fiel auch das angeln etwas ins Abseits,aber dennoch konnte ich einige gute Mefos bei Hou am Leutturm und einigen anderen Plätzen landen.Plattfische von Land aus gingen auch schon sehr gut,die fing ich bei Snoede.
Werde im Frühjahr wieder für 1 Woche zum angeln nach LL fahren(angeln bis der Arzt kommt....lach)!Werde die Beiträge mit hohem Interesse verfolgen.
Habe ein paar Bilder auf meinem Profil geladen!

Man hört hoffentlich voneinander!
LG Mefowicht


----------



## Dorschbubi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies #h
Erstmal- ich bin neu hier, und totaler LL fan:l

Fahre in einer woche wieder da hoch mal sehen was Dorsch und Platte machen. Haben uns ein Boot gemietet (Limbo 30ps) 
Wie und womit läufts denn so am besten gerade?

Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen|jump:

gruß Dorschbubi


----------



## dA_jKr (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,

ja dann schon mal schönen Urlaub und hoffentlich einen ordentlichen Fang. Freue mich schon auf den Bericht 

Also als wir die Woche (September) auf LL waren, da gings am besten mit Naturköder (Wattwurm). Falls ihr Würmer kauft, nehmt gleich ein paar mehr. So ab 40/50 Stück aufwärts. Vorrausgesetzt ihr habt pro Boot zwischen 4 und 6 Angeln im Wasser und seit den ganzen Tag draußen. Weil diese kleinen Dorsche sehr oft beißen und dir den Wurm kaputtmachen.

Große, schwere Pilker (ab 250g) gingen ganz schlecht. Dann lieber etwas kleinere Pilker (50-max. 150g) und Zocken. Paternoster waren auch ganz ok. Aber da haben die Kleinen auch sehr häufig drauf gebissen.
Wenn du pilkst, versuche es mal mit den Farben Pink und Lila. Damit hab ich in dieser Woche die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Rot war auch ok und Gelb ging gar nicht.

Was du auch mal versuchen kannst... Wattwurm kurz überm Meeresgrund schleppen


----------



## Dorschbubi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

#6
Merci super Sache
Na wenigstens gibt es überhaupt was zu holen letztes mal gings uns besch...#q 

Dorschbubi


----------



## Dorschbubi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ach ja noch was:
Ein Freund war letzte Woche auf LL
die haben vor Bagenkop aber mehr zur Rinne hin auf 23 m tiefe 8 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70cm gefangen (untermaßige zählen nicht). Köder waren Gufis in den Farben rot, gelb und orange aber auch Braun und Grün. Es gibt sie also noch, die maßigen Dorsche:vik:

Dorschbubi


----------



## Mefowicht (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht ,das noch Dorsche da sind!War jetzt 2 Wochen oben in Lohals,dort sind auch einige gute Dorsche gelandet worden und reichlich Platte!


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute,#h

ich will im November auch noch mal auf die Insel und wollt mal fragen, ob IBI im November noch Boote verleiht?! Weiß das jemand? 

Gruß KielerSprotte|wavey:


----------



## Dorschbubi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Ich glaub schon

gruß

 Dorschbubi


----------



## Dorschbubi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Miete dir doch aber gleich besser bei Torben Hansen!
Sitzt zwar in Bagenkop aber na ja?!#c
guckst du hier

www.thf.dk


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Schreib dem Nickolaj (IBI)  ne kurze mail und innerhalb eines Tages weißt Du Bescheid!
Übrigens hat IBI das bessere Material, da TH und Haus und Boot z.Bsp. teilweise noch alte Zweitakter betreiben, die SAUFEN WIE EIN lOCH!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hej Kieler Sprotte85, ab 6. November ist bei IBI schluß für dieses Jahr.
Im März 2010 geht es dann wieder weiter.
gruß multe


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hey Multe #h,

vielen Dank für die Info, wollte vom 4.-7.11. nach Langeland. Dann hab ich ja vielleicht noch Glück wenn das Wetter passt.
Plattfische vom Strand sollte zu der Zeit ja kein Problem sein oder? Wie schaut es da mit Mefos aus im November??

Danke schonmal für eure vorherigen und zukünften Infos|supergri

Gruß KielerSprotte


----------



## Dorschbubi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Butt vom Stand geht super, ist aber halt alles eine frage des Windes. Momentan werden aber auch hunderte von mini- Dorschen gefangen.
Von den Stränden kann ich dir nur Keldsnor empfehlen, dort gibtsnach Westen hin ne schöne Sandbank. Hier hat ein Kollege von mir auch mal nen Steinbutt gefangen, ist aber sonst ein super Buttstrand.

Gruß

Dorschbubi:g


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Dorschbubi,

ich war im Mai ja schon mal paar Tage dort und da haben wir von Illebölle sehr gut gefangen, sogar ne Mefo auf Wurm...
Den Strand den du erwähnt hast kenne ich noch nicht, aber werd ich ausprobieren.


----------



## norbert.van (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo

ich war vom 03.10 bis10.10.09 auf
Langeland viel Wind und 15 Dorsche über 45 cm
und einer von 2,5 Kg aber viele kleine.

wird von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter#c

und es gibt Angelkollege die Wannen voll kleine
mit nehmen|evil:


nicht Schön#d


----------



## Fleiginho (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Gute Dorsche waren in der letzten Woche da, aber wir konnten sie wegen des Windes effektiv nur 3-4 Stunden befischen.:vViel Wind aus Nordost machten weitere Ausfahrten zu den bekannten Dorschgründen unmöglich. Naja 650 Taler für das Limbo 699 quasi zum Fenster raus geschmissen und in einer Woche gefühlte 20 Mal betrunken gewesen, die Bierreserven für eine Woche reichten gerade mal bis Mittwochmittag.

Achja, ne Meerforelle hab ich am Leuchtturm bei Botofte erwischt, sind noch 2 raus gekommen von anderen Anglern. Meine schwimmt wieder, war so ca. 35 cm lang.

Naja nächstes Jahr sind wir bestimmt mal wieder da. Man kann ja nicht immer so ein Pech haben mit dem blöden Wind aus Nordost wie in der ganzen letzten Woche.


----------



## Dorschbubi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Noch 2 mal schlafen bis LL:z
Wind scheint ganz gut aus O so 3 Windstärken See soll auch nicht so rauh sein.

Gruß Dorschbubi


----------



## logg92 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Seit gestern wieder zu Hause, wir waren auch einen Tag auf Langeland, aber nur 3 schöne Platte gefangen. Von Botofte vom Strand aus, aber es scheint mir als liefe das Angeln vom Strand im Moment nicht so richtig. Auf Fünen biss so gut wie gar nichts, einen einzigen Dorsch haben wir gefangen: auf Regenwurm an der Wasserkugel ;+, das war bei Helnaes, direkt am ersten Parkplatz.


----------



## Frank (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi Leute,

sind genstern abend zurück von Langeland. Eine Woche täglich angeln. Von Sonntag bis Mittwoch waren wir mit unserem Boot vor Spodsberg unterwegs. Bis mittag waren unsere Fischkisten mit Platte voll, nachmittags gings zur Dorschkante. Viele kleine, aber auch Dorsche bis 75 kamen an. Der Rekord am Angelcentrum war am Mittwoch 12,5 kg- Dorsch- gefangen vom Nachbarboot an der zweiten roten Signalboje. 
Dienstag und Mittwoch war heftiger Wind von Ost. Deshalb sind wir am Mittwoch mal mit unseren Boot auf die andere Seite nach Rudkobing gefahren und haben da im Windschatten der Insel auf Platte geangelt. Bis Mittag 24 Stück. Donnerstag war Wind 5- 7. Da haben wir mal angelfreigemacht. Freitag war der schönste Tag. Wind so um die drei. Viele Platte und gut Dorsch.

Es war eine schöne Woche auf Langeland. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder beim Kleinbootkönigsangeln mit Kurt Muskat dabei.

Petri!


----------



## Dorschbubi (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Leute#h

So, nun mein Bericht, leider ohne Bilder, die Kamera ist mir ins Wasser gefallen.
Ich und ein Kollege sind Samstag früh von Bagenkop aus gestartet und sind zum Plattfischangeln erst etwas nach Norden richtung Ristinge gefahren. Falsche Drift, etliche Dorschjuniors bis 35cm bestätigten dies. Alle wurden auf Wattwurm gefangen und durften wieder schwimmen. Nach dem wir immer wieder die Sandbank verpassten (früher war hier doch immer eine!) gings ums Dovnsklint herum nach höhe Leuchtturm Keldsnor. Wir ließen uns dann in 7m tiefe richtung dem kleinen Wäldchen Richtung Bukkemose driften. Neben einigen Dorschminis landeten zwei Dorsche von etwa 50 in der Fischkiste. Also nochmal die Drift diesmal aber mit Gummi aber es lief nichts. Wir wollten Anfangs  an die Rinne fahren doch mein Kollege war wegen des steigenden Seegangs ein bisschen|uhoh: , so das wir auf Platte umrüsteten und in die Bucht zwischen Keldsnor und Dovnsklint fuhren, die ein super Plattfischplatz ist einige Klieschen sowie ein riesen 56cm Butt sagten dass das eine gute idee war. Weil es meinen Freund jetzt besser ging fuhren wir an die Dorschkante und verbrachten 4 Stunden damit mit Gufi und Pilker die Dorsche zu suchen was uns aber seltsamer weise nicht gelang|kopfkrat. Auch andere Boote meldeten ähnlich bescheidene. Fangergebnisse aus dem tiefen Wasser. Also fuhren wir an unsere guten Dorschstellen in 8-10m Wassertiefe direkt vor dem Dovnsklint. Die drift war super, auf Wattwurmmontage fing ich einen Dorsch nach einander,richtig gute so 60,65cm und mein Kollege ( Gufi) fing zwei gerade maßige. Die Krönung war eine 60cm und 75cm Doublette an meinen Wattis. Leider mussten wir die Drift schnell beenden weil wir direkt auf Fischer´s Netze zutrieben.  Zum Abschluss versuchten wir es dann nochmal im tiefen so um 20m aber mehr Richtung Aero raus aber außer Wittlinge nichts. Dann auf dem Rückweg nochmal auf 8m aber außer einem Baby nichts mehr. Am Ende lagen dann 14 gute Dorsche und 2 Klieschen, einer Scholle und 2 große Flundern in der Fischkiste.

Fazit: Es war ein schöner Angeltag fast wie früher, wir hatten viel zu Filetieren|uhoh:.
In Wassertiefen von über 10m lief es sehr schlecht, im 7-10 m waren die guten Dorsche und darüber fast nur kleine. Am Ende des Tages hatten wir 1m Dünung aber es war trotzdem Ok weil es nur Wogen waren und nicht Wellen.
Am nächsten Tag jedoch konnten und wollten wir nicht auslaufen( Böen 7)

PS: Viele von euch haben sich schon über die teuren Würmer auf LL beklagt. Wenn aus süd oder SO oder SW Wind habt könnt ihr in der Lunden Bugten auf der Insel Tasinge super Wattis graben. Die Bucht findet mann wenn man von Svendborg über Tasinge nach LL fährt kurz hinter der Ortschaft Lundby auf der linken Seite direkt an der Hauptstraße. Sie liegt bei Süd und Ost bis Nordost winden zu weiten teilen Trocken, sie ist sandig und voll mit Wattwurmhaufen übersät. Man findet hier vor allem richtig große Wattis. Ein super Tipp, hier besorgen sich auch die Einheimischen ihre Köder. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort zum Wattwurmbuddeln!

Groß
Dorschbubi:g


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin Leute,

will am we wohl mal für nen Kurztrip hoch auf die Insel...

Kennt jemand ein Hotel, Pension oder ähnliches für 1-2 Nächte die bezahlbar sind und Gefriehrmöglichkeiten bieten?

Tipps wären echt klasse.

Danke!!#6


----------



## Dorschbubi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> will am we wohl mal für nen Kurztrip hoch auf die Insel...
> 
> ...


 
Na klar!
Ich hab was für dich: In Rudkobing gibt es eine Jugendherberge (Danhostel) aber man fühlt sich nicht wie in einer. Man übernachtetet in kleinen Apartments die wirklich ferienhausmäßig eingerichtet sind. Es gibt einen großen Kühlschrank mit einem Gefrierfach oben. Alles in allem nicht vom Hotel zu unterscheiden nur man muss bei der Abreise saubermachen. 
Ein Doppelbettzimmer kostet 300 dkr (40€) die Nacht.
Es sind nur 7 Zimmer da also mail mal Knud befor du kommst und zur zeit hat er meistens was frei.
Zahlung nur in Kronen und leider nicht mit Euro oder Karte.

Adresse: Engdraget 11
am südlichen Stadtrand von Rudkobing

email: rudkobing@danhostel.dk

Gruß  Dorschbubi


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Dorschbubi schrieb:


> Na klar!
> Ich hab was für dich: In Rudkobing gibt es eine Jugendherberge (Danhostel) aber man fühlt sich nicht wie in einer. Man übernachtetet in kleinen Apartments die wirklich ferienhausmäßig eingerichtet sind. Es gibt einen großen Kühlschrank mit einem Gefrierfach oben. Alles in allem nicht vom Hotel zu unterscheiden nur man muss bei der Abreise saubermachen.
> Ein Doppelbettzimmer kostet 300 dkr (40€) die Nacht.
> Es sind nur 7 Zimmer da also mail mal Knud befor du kommst und zur zeit hat er meistens was frei.
> ...


 

Hey Dorschbubi#h

das klingt doch schon mal klasse. 40€ pro Nacht?Nicht pro Person? Das gibts auch nur in Dänemark...|supergri

Eine Frage hab ich noch, kennt jemand einen zuverlässigen Wetterdienst für Langeland? Hab mir schon 4 angeschaut und irgendwie sagt jeder was anderes...#q
Von Sonne pur bis Wind und Regen....

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Tipps!!!:m

Gruß KielerSprotte


----------



## Dorschbubi (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



KielerSprotte85 schrieb:


> Hey Dorschbubi#h
> 
> das klingt doch schon mal klasse. 40€ pro Nacht?Nicht pro Person? Das gibts auch nur in Dänemark...|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Hej Kieler Sprotte

Ich gebe unter Google immer seewetterbericht ostsee ein und beim ersten treffer von oben ( deutscher wetterdienst) gibts super vorhersagekarten für die Ostsee und auch andere Meere um Europa. Kleine Pfeile zeigen Windrichtung und Stärke an und Verfärbungen zeigen auch den Seegang an. Die Karten sind für jetzt, in 24h, in 48h oder für in 72h erstaunlich zuverlässig meiner meinung nach. Leider ist die Karte recht grob, aber man kann in etwa sie richtig lesen.
Es ist auch der amtliche Seewetterbericht auf dieser Seite, mit genauer windvorhersage und durchschnittlicher Wellenhöhe.
Ansonsten hat www.dmi.dk eine zuverlässige vorhersage.

Gruß Dorschbubi


----------



## Dietterle56 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



kleinerdorsch schrieb:


> ;+;+;+;+!!!!
> Keiner der schon etwas über die aktuelle Situatuion vor/auf Langeland zu erzählen weiß???????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Oder wollt Ihr Euch nicht in die Karten schauen lassen :m???????
> Würd mich auch brennend interessieren, obs dort vielleicht ein bischen besser läuft wie im letzten Jahr #q.
> ...


Vom 19.10.-24.10.2009 in Lohals zum Angeln auf Dorsch gewesen. 
Fangebiet:kleine große Beltbrücke + Untiefen
Wassertiefe 18-25 m
Temperatur:10 grad
Windrichtung :wechselhaft
Windstärke:3-5
Boot: Limbo585 45Ps

zum Anfang viele kleine Dorsche 
dann Pilkergröße geändert auf 150 Gramm +Heringpaternoster Groß 80mm Schnur
Fangergebnisse sehr gut,doppelt so viel wie im April gefangen
Bester Dorsch 81cm
seit 12 Jahren zum ersten Mal gefangen 1 Seelachs 42cm

viele Angler haben mit Boot auf Scholle geangelt und sollen
gut gefangen haben

                                                           Dietterle56


----------



## aalbert06 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

wir fahren am am Sa. 7.11.09 zu dritt wie jedes Jahr zum ausschließlichen Brandungsangeln auf die Insel. Da zu dieser Zeit dort die Europameisterschaften im Brandungsangeln stattfinden, sind wir gespannt ob wir genug Würmer bekommen bzw. Platz an unseren Lieblingsstränden. 
Ich gebe Bericht ob es mit den Platten geklappt hat, denn mit Dorsch rechnen wir erst gar nicht.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Boardies,

kurze Fangmeldung von mir:

war von gestern morgen 10.00 Uhr bis heute 10 Uhr auf Langeland zum Brandungsangeln. Starker Wind und gute Brandung bestimmten das Geschehen. Eigentlich beste Bedingen. Fix Würmer geholt und nach Illebölle. Starke Wellen, viel Kraut und leider nur 7 Flundern und Klieschen. Ab Nachmittags nach Botofte. Dort bis 21 Uhr geangelt und nochmal 9 Flundern. Auch hier starker auflandiger Wind. Unter 120 Gramm Gewicht am Vorfach brauchte man garnicht anfangen. Heute morgen nochmal kurz nach Botofte und noch 5 Flundern. Der Wind wurde immer stärker, so bin ich nach Hause. Es waren auch viele kleine Platten unterwegs die alle wieder Würmer jagen.
Überraschen war, keine Babydorsche in der Dunkelheit. Das war im Mai noch anders.
Werd es Ende November noch einmal probieren.

Fazit: 21 Platten zwischen 28-34 cm; strammer auflandiger Wind, starke Brandung aber endlich wieder dem Lieblingshobby nachgegangen!!:q

Gruß Kieler Sprotte.


----------



## Dorschbubi (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Keine Babydorsche ????????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## KielerSprotte85 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Dorschbubi schrieb:


> Keine Babydorsche ????????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Hey Dorschbubi#h

habe mich selber gewundert. Ich habe da 3 Vermutungen:

1. Botofte Strand ist kein explizierter Dorschstrand
2. 21 Uhr war noch bisschen früh oder
3. ich kam nicht weit genug raus

Aber ich bin nicht traurig darüber, so konnte ich noch die ein oder andere Platte überlisten.


----------



## Dorschbubi (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo#h
Hab da mal so eine Frage:
Wie sieht das Fanggebiet um Lohals so aus? 
Kann mir jemand was sagen? Nach vier Jahren abwechselnd Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop möchte ich auch gerne mal was anderes ausprobieren aber mir fehlen infos.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Dorschbubi:g


----------



## Lachsjaeger (2. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



aalbert06 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren am am Sa. 7.11.09 zu dritt wie jedes Jahr zum ausschließlichen Brandungsangeln auf die Insel. Da zu dieser Zeit dort die Europameisterschaften im Brandungsangeln stattfinden, sind wir gespannt ob wir genug Würmer bekommen bzw. Platz an unseren Lieblingsstränden.
> Ich gebe Bericht ob es mit den Platten geklappt hat, denn mit Dorsch rechnen wir erst gar nicht.
> ...




Dann bestell mal lieber von zu Hause aus, ich bin letzten Samstag spontan nach Langeland zum Brandungsangeln gefahren und habe keine Wattwuermer bekommen:c.....
350 km fuer nix, denn nur mit Seeringlern wollte ich auch nicht los gehen.....aber aus Erfahrung wird man klug...


----------



## rutic (2. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



Lachsjaeger schrieb:


> Dann bestell mal lieber von zu Hause aus, ich bin letzten Samstag spontan nach Langeland zum Brandungsangeln gefahren und habe keine Wattwuermer bekommen:c.....
> 350 km fuer nix, denn nur mit Seeringlern wollte ich auch nicht los gehen.....aber aus Erfahrung wird man klug...




Das verstehe ich ja mal garnicht.
Wieso nicht mit Ringelwurm ????
Wir haben ausschließlich damit gefischt( nur Brandung)
Über 90 Stück in 5 Tagen .#62 Mann

Wohlgemerkt  Plattfische


----------



## aalbert06 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Also mit Ringlern haben wir auch sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die würden mir auch reichen.

Gruß aalbert06


----------



## Dorschbubi (3. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Wie gesagt, Leute die sich die Hände schmutzig machen können(und ich glaube dass Angler haben es so an sich), können in der Lunden Bugten auf Tasinge (Wenn man von Svendborg nach LL kommt kurz hinter der Ort Lundby auf der linken Seite direkt neben der Straße.) sich Wattwurmer selbst graben. Man braucht nur eine große Garten- Gabel oder ein Spaten( ein Kinder- plastik-Schaufel tut es auch zur Not.
In 3 stunden haben wir 150 Wattis gefunden (zu zweit).

Und das beste ist: Alles kostenlos!#6

Übrigens das Südende der Bucht ist ein bisschen steiniger und hier gibt es auch Seeringelwürmer.:q Einfach Steine umdrehen oder ein bisschen rumbuddeln. Zum Bootsangeln ziehe ich sie wegen der Haltefestigkeit vor.

Hat wiklich niemand infos zu Lohals|kopfkrat?

Dorschbubi


----------



## fishcatcher99 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hi,
Ich wollte demnächst (27-29NOV) mal bei euch vorbei schauen!
wir starten( MS Santa Maria / Warnemünde) !
Ich wollt eigentlich ma fragen, was bei euch im Moment so geht? Also wir haben s wie gesagt vom Kutter auf Dorsch abgesehen und ( da wir ja von Fr abend - bis So abend bleiben) ma Fragen , ob es da auch irgendwo gut auf Plattfisch Aal geht?
Also bin ma gespannt !
digges Petri euer
fishcatcher99#h


----------



## meister67 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit gestern auf der Insel und heute war leider noch keine Ausfahrt von Bukkemose möglich, da der Wind stark auflandig war. Eigentlich wollte ich bereits heute zum Schleppen, habe dann alternativ mit Freund Ingo mal ein bißchen in der Brandung gefischt. Ohne Erfolg. Brandungsangler sind in diesem Herbst zahlreich vertreten, und so mußte ich leider mal wieder mit ansehen, dass doch einigen das Wort "Mindestmaß" ein Fremdwort zu sein scheint. Die nehmen mit, was ihnen an den Haken kommt.
Heute morgen war ich mal nach Spodsbjerg und habe im Hafen geschaut, was die Fischer so mitgebracht haben. Was soll ich Euch sagen: Es gibt noch Fische im Langelandbelt ! Er hatte gute Dorsche, Plattfisch (Steinbutt) und Forellen in der Kiste.

Die Wettervorhersagen sind nicht besonders rosig, aber wir werden das beste daraus machen, denn man kann sich ja auch so erholen. Eine Fanggarantie gibt es schließlich nicht. Wir hoffen jedoch weiter auf Westwind. 
Werde nochmal berichten, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## aalbert06 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

wie versprochen ein kurzer Bericht zu unserer Brandungswoche auf Langeland. (7.11.-14.11.)

Unsere Fänge beschränkten sich bis auf 3 maßige Dorsche (39,41,42) und 2 maßige Mefos (43,53) hauptsächlich auf Flundern und ein paar Klieschen sowie einigen Aalmuttern.

Die Größen konnten sich sehen lassen und jeder von uns dreien hatte seinen ü-45 Platten dabei.
Die Mefos bissen auf Holstein in der ersten Rinne innerhalb von 10 Minuten.

Da wir uns auf Sandstrände konzentriert haben, wurden wir meist von Dorschen verschont.

Die Europameisterschaften haben uns nicht behindert, da wohl nur 30 Angler da waren. Die Fänge waren anscheinend auch nicht überrragend, was man so lesen konnte. Ansonsten wußte kaum einer auf der Insel davon, man hatte den Eindruck von einer geheimen Veranstaltung. 

Ansonsten hatten wir jeden Tag Regen, nie Sonne aber immer Fisch und das war das wichtigste.

Gruß aalbert


----------



## Heringsfresser (17. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*



aalbert06 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Größen konnten sich sehen lassen und jeder von uns dreien hatte seinen ü-45 Platten dabei.
> Die Mefos bissen auf Holstein in der ersten Rinne innerhalb von 10 Minuten.



Hallo aalbert,

erstmal Petri zu eurer ja doch ganz erfolgreichen Angelwoche auf LL!
Ich bin sehr interessiert, in diesem Winter meine Kenntnisse im Brandungsangeln mal soweit auszubauen, das ab und an was beißt..|supergri Was heißt denn in dem Zusammenhang "Bisse auf Holstein"?

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## aalbert06 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Michael,

wir betreiben das Brandungsangeln auch erst seit 4 Jahren. Uns hat zum Anfang und eigentlich immer noch das Büchlein " Angelführer Brandungsangeln Ostsee" vom Verlag die Rapsbande, sehr geholfen. Da ist alles rund ums Brandungsangeln erklärt und u.a. diverse Vorfächer genau beschrieben. Das "Holstein" ist eins der beliebtesten Vorfächer und hat 2 Seitenarme.

Also wie gesagt hol dir das Buch, es bringt dich ganz schnell ein gutes Stück weiter. Ich glaub unter 15,- €.#6

Freundliche Grüße 

Karsten


----------



## bosseln (19. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Wo auf Langeland ward ihr?
Wollen im Dezember hin


----------



## aalbert06 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo,

wir haben bei Thorben Hansen ein Häuschen in Fredmose gemietet und mit dem Auto die Insel unsicher gemacht, also im Norden und im Süden Strände befischt. Zur Orientierung auf der Insel kann ich den Angelführer Langeland empfehlen.#6

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Ludi1979 (24. November 2009)

*Langeland Januar 2010*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie es auf Langeland im Januar aussieht?
Kann man vom Boot noch gut auf Platte angeln und ist evtl. noch der ein oder andere Dorsch zu erhaschen?


----------



## Heringsfresser (24. November 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo Ludi,

wie die Angelei speziell auf Langeland zu der Zeit ist, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, aber da auch im Winter z.B. von Fehmarn Kutter auf die Ostsee rausfahren und man dabei auch Dorsch fängt, würde ich schätzen, dass im Januar auch vor LL Dorsch gefangen werden kann.

Größere Probleme sehe ich in der Verfügbarkeit von Mietbooten und nicht unwahrscheinlichen Wetter Kapriolen.

Hast du denn ein eigenes Boot, oder planst du zu mieten?


----------



## Ludi1979 (25. November 2009)

*@fleMMi*

Danke erstmal für Deine Antwort.



fleMMi schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein eigenes Boot, oder planst du zu mieten?



Ich hätte ein Mietboot für die Zeit.

Was ich bisher zur Angelei in der Jahreszeit gehört habe, war nicht begeisternd. Die Platten sollen dann sehr tief stehen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Flöteboller (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Moin Moin
So langsam laufen die vorbereitungen für das Jahr 2010 an.Bin noch am überlegen ob es Als oder Langeland wird.Die Zeit in der ich nach Langeland möchte ist anfang Juni für zwei Wochen.Der ausgangspunkt wird Spodsbjerg sein.Mit welchen Fischarten kann ich zu der zeit rechnen? Gruß Flöteboller #h


----------



## lachenderhecht707 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

hallo flötenboller die wahl kann doch nur auf langeland fallen (denn langeland ist die absulte spitzen insel ) wenn du im juni fährst ,kommt es drauf an ( ich weiß nicht bist du spinnfischer oder fischt du auch mit der fliegenrute oder bist du bootsangler.naja im juni ist überwiegend hornhecht flatfisch u dorsch angesagt .aber egal auch wie langeland ist super , du hast mit dem wind keine schwierigkeiten (denn auf grund der schmalen insel , hast du immer kurze anfahrtwege .wir fahren seit jahren in den norden ,stonse .unser großer favorit ist die MEERFORELLE ,dieses jahr waren wir einmal im frühjahr da (kannst du wenn du lust hast nachlesen )und jetzt waren wir mein " ANGELKUMPEL - Dieter " u ich vom 31.10.-07.11.2009 auf langeland im norden ,hinter der meerforelle her.(mit mäßigen erfolg ) es liegt aber an der jahreszeit ,es wird erst spät am morgen hell und als gegenstück ist es am nachmittag um 16 uhr schon dämmerig und die abende in der hütte sind sehr lang (und im frühjahr sind die kosten die gleichen u man kann fischen bis zum umfallen .nun aber zur fangerei . dieter hatte das große pech hat acht fische an den haken bekommen ,hat sechs verloren u 2 untermaßige 35 u 38 cm gefangen. bei meiner wenigkeit war es etwas besser (gesamt 6 fische gefangen ,glück alle maßig ,so kann es gehen ,aber keine riesen zwischen 42 u 57 cm .2 fische habe ich mit genommen (45 cm steelhead und eine in superform vom kampf blanke wohlgenährte 57 cm meerforelle als krönender abschluß.
also flötenböller ,wollen wir auf eine tolle fischsaison 2010 hoffen tio tio tio u petri heil  |wavey: gruß der lachen de hecht
.


----------



## Flöteboller (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langeland 2009 Fangmeldungen*

Hallo lachenderhecht707
Als hatte ich wegen der kürzeren anfahrt ins Auge gefasst man wird ja nicht jünger! Hauptsächlich Angel ich vom Boot aus auf Dorsch und Co das Spinnangeln auf Meerforelle ist nicht so mein ding,wenn es zu der Zeit noch Meerforellen geben sollte würde ich es mit Schleppen versuchen in dem ich tieflaufende Wobbler oder Mefo. Blinker hinter dem Boot herziehe. Habe ja noch etwas Zeit zum überlegen.Für Deine Tipps sage Vielen Dank. Gruß Flöteboller


----------

